# My Review: SunSun "Outside Filter" HW-302



## OverStocked

Many of us have seen these filters popping up on Ebay and other aquatic sites, but few people have taken the plunge(and admitted it) on this and other forums. When searching for reviews of the SunSun filter/product line, usually all you find is other forum members asking for reviews and a little speculation about the quality of said products. The thought is simple--you get what you pay for....

Or do you? Having looked around for a good canister filter to replace my obnoxiously loud AC300, I pondered many options. I tossed around the idea about Eheims, Fluvals, and the like. I have used Eheims and the Magnum series in the past, and while happy with both, I was never impressed, especially when it came to cost. 

About the subject tank: 

This tank is only sorta planted/sorta riparium/most about the fish(a midas and pictus cat). It is a standard 75g, 4 foot with inert white sand, a boatload of snails, driftwood, small rock pile, a koralia 1 for circulation, and a pretty rambunctious Midas Cichlid. 

This tank was initially filtered by an Marineland biowheel and an AC300. They became so noisy you could hear them inside my bedroom with noisemaker running... Being in the livingroom, next to our 10 month old sons wall, this just wasn't acceptable to us(my wife informed me that it was to be fixed... or it would find itself fixed in a pile next to the dumpster...). 

I set out exploring my options. I know Eheims are great filters. The trouble is the sticker shock involved. They are great, but they are not THAT great. Fluvals are good too, but I just wasn't impressed with the price point. The Marineland C Series is nice, but again, the price is still not all that impressive. I'm sure all of you think I'm crazy at this point. You are all willing to spend this money on these filters, but I just wasnt--not after seeing that there ARE other options out there. 

This brought me to the Ebay Special SunSun filters. I looked through every auction, over, and over. I read feedback, checked out the few reviews out there, and was uneasy at first. Not because of poor reviews, cause there really aren't any--but because there just aren't many reviews at all. I decided it was worth the risk and you can all thank me for it!

I went with buying from someone domestic on Ebay. The item shipped from N. Cali and arrived in 4 business days via UPS Ground. It was packed well, in a nice think shipping box, inside was a standard package with really, really piss poor English. The grammar makes zero sense. It is essentially a big box of Engrish Fail. Bad grammar aside, the box is also the closest thing to directions you get with it... SO look close! This brings me to the negative things first:


Directions are non-existent
The intake and spray bar are a little flimsy, but solid enough. I have no intention of using them as a hammer.
One of the filter baskets is a little too snug, but with some manipulation it came out fine.
Did I mention no directions!
The surface extractor seems to be useless if you run water up to the top. If you used this with a rimless tank it would be fine. It is too short for my water level.

It took me a bit to figure out how to hook up hoses, but once I did it was a no brainer. The Quick disconnect for the hoses works as a shut off just like on the JBJ Reaction series and the Marineland C Series. Flip it and you can pull the hoses off, take the lid off, and head to the sink to do maintenance. The three baskets plus prefilter tray are more than spacious. I have a prefilter, carbon, ac 110 bio media bag, another filter floss, a basket of beads as bio media, then a basket with filter wool. 










Now lets go over the positive sides:


Primer works great and quick. 
Baskets have plenty of room
On/Off quick release is super handy. One lever shuts off and disconnects both inlet and outlet. 
This filter is silent. Dead silent. I even leaned it up to my stand, put it on blocks, did everything I could to make it make noise. It doesn't make a sound. My wife thought something was broken when she came back from work because it was so silent.
The Filter housing itself is strong--feels identical to that of the marineland or jbj. 
The latching system is idiot proof
The flow is great
THE PRICE!!!!


After one week of using this filter I am sold. At a mere 55 dollars shipped, this filter blows the competition out of the water. There are also several models with higher flow than the one I list here, but this does the job for me. In combination with my Koralia 1 in my 75 G tank, it more than does the job. Some might say I need more flow, but it IS doing the job. Please ask if you have questions, and I will continue to post my experiences. 


For the money, I really don't think there is any competition. This filter seriously rocks my socks off. I have used the "great" filters out there and can't find a logical reason yet to spend the extra money. The quality seems solid enough that I am not concerned about product life, despite having owned it for a short while. 
roud:roud:roud:roud:roud:


----------



## Church

I've never heard of these before now, but thanks for being a guinea pig for the rest of us! They sound promising.


----------



## HungrySpleen

ive been thinkin bout these for a while now.

might just have to get one now to test it with ya.


----------



## OverStocked

HungrySpleen said:


> ive been thinkin bout these for a while now.
> 
> might just have to get one now to test it with ya.


I have looked at them so many times. I just couldn't hold out any longer when the AC started to go to crap, so this was an easy choice just based on price. The fact that it turned out so great is even better. My tank is crystal clear. i will post (crappy) pics tomorrow from my Droid.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Solid review, thank you for putting in the time and capital for us. It's nice to hear someone with actual experience, not someone with 12,000 posts and about as many useless opinions. I may be ordering a couple of these filters soon!


----------



## OverStocked

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Solid review, thank you for putting in the time and capital for us. It's nice to hear someone with actual experience, not someone with 12,000 posts and about as many useless opinions. I may be ordering a couple of these filters soon!


Thanks! Like I said, the cost is just right. The intake and spray bar aren't the best, but with the money you save, you have loads of options. I will try to both make a pic of tank/filter and maybe a video of the filter.


----------



## HungrySpleen

lookin forward to pics but i have to ask where did you get a droid(r2d2 perhaps?)


----------



## leviathan0

SunSun's a good company, they're the ones behind some of JBJ's products. This canister is the same line as the JBJ Reaction canisters, except JBJ only rebranded the UV models. I've heard they make Marineland's canisters as well, though I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## SearunSimpson

over_stocked said:


> It is essentially a big box of Engrish Fail.


Hahaha. I thought I was the only one who knew of Failblog and other Cheezburger Factory sites. Win!


----------



## paulrw

good review thanks! i to am not sold on the high price high quality thought. i purchased a odysea 2x24w ho t5 fixture for a measly $50 when everyone said not to and its been working great now for about 7 months sometimes you need to take a risk to get a reward


----------



## intermediate_noob

Thank you very much for the review. I think a lot of the lower price items out there are great for some and not others because of quality control issues. Each item manufactured may or may not be the same as the next. One might work great, the other be a big piece of junk. All of that said, just having options for not spending 175 dollars on a canister is worth the price alone.

One question, anyone ever have to order replacement parts? That is the one thing about Eheim, they have a whole site dedicated to it. This is like buying and off brand car and then needed to get parts for it. All is great until you need a new seal or something. Anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## OverStocked

intermediate_noob said:


> Thank you very much for the review. I think a lot of the lower price items out there are great for some and not others because of quality control issues. Each item manufactured may or may not be the same as the next. One might work great, the other be a big piece of junk. All of that said, just having options for not spending 175 dollars on a canister is worth the price alone.
> 
> One question, anyone ever have to order replacement parts? That is the one thing about Eheim, they have a whole site dedicated to it. This is like buying and off brand car and then needed to get parts for it. All is great until you need a new seal or something. Anyone have any thoughts on that?


It looks like the JBJ and Marineland parts are interchangeable to some extent, so I would assume SunSUn are too. They are likely made int he same factory.

Further, I can't find a negative review of these items, only speculation of quality issues.


----------



## yogi1974

Thanks for the great review. I too, was looking at SunSun awhile back for a larger model, but came across a great deal on a eheim filter on CL. But I think I will be buying one of these soon as a second filter on my 100g tank.


----------



## Streptomycin

I just bought one of these as well and love it!


----------



## oyeabog

over stocked is SUNSUN#1 PIMP


----------



## hbosman

Thanks very much for the review. Is the hose 16-22 mm (5/8") or smaller? At least the inlet and outlets are gray and not green or bright blue.


----------



## OverStocked

I'd have to measure the intake to find out what it is. I'm uploading some pics soonish.


----------



## OverStocked

Here are pics of my tank being filtered using the SunSun for about 2 weeks now. I just did a water change today. I plan to start a journal for my NO tech tank soon. 




























Pics don't do it justice, the droid camera just isn't that great.


----------



## bigboij

+1 on the Sun Sun canister, i have one going on now 3 almost 4 months

solid canister, uses a ceramic impeller shaft so it stays quiet, the surface extractor works great for my setup.

only issue ive had is that one of the O-rings in the quick disconnect split causing a slow leak that i found after a few days, good thing i had it sitting in a bucket. but easy fix two screws one o-ring and i was golden. 

havent had an expensive canister to judge the intake spraybar quality against but it felt as strong if not more so than any of the pipes on my HOB setup.

as for replacement parts i would suspect you can use parts from the marineland c series equipment.


and now we need the sun sun pimp crew


----------



## OverStocked

SunSun Pimp club is up and running! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/99015-official-sunsun-pimp-club.html#post967076


----------



## Piranha

Lol i'll stick with my Eheim


----------



## OverStocked

Piranha said:


> Lol i'll stick with my Eheim


Thats great. However what is funny about it, I'm not sure. Like I've said, i have owned Eheims, a FX5, and pretty much every HOB filter on the market. I can't find anything about them that was worth the added cost. 

I love the god complex some people have because they spent more money on something. I have a 3700 dollar rifle. Does that make me a better shot than the next guy?


----------



## crossbow

> I have a 3700 dollar rifle. Does that make me a better shot than the next guy?


LOL so true. There is some formula somewhere that correlates the degree of ferocity someone defends an item based on the expense of said item. The more expensive the item, the greater the intensity of the defense/fanboyism.

Excellent examples are older mac users (macs are now affordable so not really a big deal), and any car forum on the web, in the "wheels/tires" section. Where someone buy giant 19 or 20 inch rims, then complains about his car being slow and having horrible mileage, and refusing to admit their purchase caused it . 

You never see forum threads about people arguing about purchases made in the dollar store!


----------



## OverStocked

crossbow said:


> LOL so true. There is some formula somewhere that correlates the degree of ferocity someone defends an item based on the expense of said item. The more expensive the item, the greater the intensity of the defense/fanboyism.
> 
> Excellent examples are older mac users (macs are now affordable so not really a big deal), and any car forum on the web, in the "wheels/tires" section. Where someone buy giant 19 or 20 inch rims, then complains about his car being slow and having horrible mileage, and refusing to admit their purchase caused it .
> 
> You never see forum threads about people arguing about purchases made in the dollar store!


This might seem like a dollar store purchase to some people here, but this filter is great quality and I am completely happy with it. I hope they become more available soon. When other vendors start carrying them, I think they will be more accepted by the masses.


The irony is I have never defended something just because I blew money on it. I'm a tech dork and go through phones like no tomorrow. I paid full price for the Droid and would never defend its weaknesses like the fanbois out there. 

Eheims are great filters, but they are NOT the end all of filtration.


----------



## hbosman

Still curious on the tubing size. If it's 5/8" or 16-22 mm, I wouldn't have to much hesitation trying them either. I currently use a Rena XP2 which I like very much. But, what do I know, I drive a Jeep and a Hyundai. :hihi:


----------



## OverStocked

As best I can tell ID is 5/8" measuring a fitting and the ID of the tube.


----------



## Jeff5614

over_stocked said:


> Eheims are great filters, but they are NOT the end all of filtration.


Well, that's not what I hear, lol.


----------



## snoz0r

well, i decided to bite the bullet like you did and bought it today to pair in conjunction with my ecco 2234 on my 29 gallon.

currently i'm running about 415 gph worth of flow throughout my tank, but with this i should hopefully be able to remove 2 of the power heads (red sea and a hagen mini elite originally used for co2) and replace it with this SunSun to come out a little over 550 gph. Not that i necessarily needed the flow aspect, i certainly don't have any problems with detritus. However, I've been looking for some redundancy in case something were to go wrong with my ecco.

I do have another ecco 2234 sitting around here, but i was in need of parts that are always out of stock and have no known time of being ordered/received.. or highly priced. Soooo, this came out to be a cheaper and overall better option. 

Thanks for taking the time for the review and i'll post what results I have after I've received my SunSun.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

Is this it? Thought it looked familiar.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+19310&pcatid=19310


----------



## HungrySpleen

dang that does look like it!!! and the marineland does too!!!



Ordered mine yesterday so ill be joinin the club soon

this is my 1st cannister filter ever so im hoping to be impressed


----------



## OverStocked

NJAquaBarren said:


> Is this it? Thought it looked familiar.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+19310&pcatid=19310


That is the JBJ I mention earlier. I believe they are all the same filter, the JBJ has UV, the others do not. I think the intake kit is better on the SunSUn. I got the Skimmer to work(had nasty protein build up) and I am still in love.

The filter pads for either the JBJ or Marineland will work.


----------



## HungrySpleen

over_stocked said:


> I got the Skimmer to work(had nasty protein build up) and I am still in love.


does it come with skimmer?


----------



## OverStocked

HungrySpleen said:


> does it come with skimmer?


Yup, comes with a surface skimmer. Was tricky for me to prime at first, but great now.


----------



## HungrySpleen

over_stocked said:


> Yup, comes with a surface skimmer. Was tricky for me to prime at first, but great now.


could you divulge a little how was it tricky?

just tryin to get ready for the big day


----------



## OverStocked

HungrySpleen said:


> could you divulge a little how was it tricky?
> 
> just tryin to get ready for the big day


not using the skimmer it primes in a second. With the skimmer, it sucks in some air.


----------



## redman88

well i just took the plunge and bought one of these off ebay. my first canister filter, going to put it on my 29g and replace my DIY


----------



## HungrySpleen

over_stocked said:


> not using the skimmer it primes in a second. With the skimmer, it sucks in some air.


thanks


----------



## NJAquaBarren

The skimmer is interesting. It looks fixed. Is it fixed or does it float with water level? Keep us posted on how that works. If it's fixed I guess you'd have to ensure water level is very consistent. That would be a pain if the range is too narrow.

Great feature to have included at this price point. Lookng forward to more updates.


----------



## OverStocked

NJAquaBarren said:


> The skimmer is interesting. It looks fixed. Is it fixed or does it float with water level? Keep us posted on how that works. If it's fixed I guess you'd have to ensure water level is very consistent. That would be a pain if the range is too narrow.
> 
> Great feature to have included at this price point. Lookng forward to more updates.


The skimmer floats. I have never seen a fixed skimmer before, that would be impossible, it would either not skim or suck air.


----------



## snoz0r

i loved the idea of the skimmer, only thing i'm worried about is my kribensis make a happened of ripping up my dwarf hairgrass every now and again as they see fit. worried it could possibly clog the filter


----------



## OverStocked

You don't have to use the skimmer. It has a cap. Further, it has a grate that helps protect it from just this thing.


----------



## FSM

The fluval surface skimmer I have looks like pretty much the same design. If the submerged intake gets clogged, the skimmer part needs to draw in more water, which causes it to suck in air.


----------



## accordztech

Im thinking of getting this filter for my tank, jbj nano 12 lol.

When you guys say that its easy to prime, thats just to prime it right? Do I have to do that everytime the power goes out?


----------



## snoz0r

still waiting for my filter to come in the mail, i ordered Jan 01 but due to the holiday i haven't expected it to ship till atleast today. Shipping time was state for 7 days or so, usually sooner..

so i plan to have it by next week, pretty excited..

honestly, being that i ordered on new years eve, i was a little inebriated to say the least, so i had forgotten i even bought it until i saw the paypal receipt in my e-mail 

still excited none the less


----------



## redman88

bought mine the same day. still waiting for an email saying its on its way or that the seller him/her-self has looked at the order. all i have is the auto reply emails


----------



## snoz0r

redman88 said:


> bought mine the same day. still waiting for an email saying its on its way or that the seller him/her-self has looked at the order. all i have is the auto reply emails



i received the same and all i asked was whether or not there would be a tracking number.

i take it your bought from kool_goods then?


----------



## redman88

yep


----------



## snoz0r

well, he's got a good seller's rating... so, i'd say it's safe to assume it'll get to us eventually


----------



## redman88

well according to the email from when the payment was posted 

"Your order is being processed right now and will be shipped out within 3
business days. Tracking number(s) will be provided through email UPON REQUEST
ONLY after 3 business days of the date this email was sent. However, you
should receive your order as scheduled if no other emails were sent to you
regarding your purchase."

i expected that email today.


----------



## Heartnet

Got a few questions about the SunSun filter. 

How long are the intake and outflow tubes? Do you think the SunSun filter might be a bit of an overkill for a 10 gallon? 

Regarding the skimmer, is it a detachable feature or not? I couldn't tell judging from the pictures.


----------



## redman88

post number 41 on this thread sates that the skimmer is optional. the one i got is rated at 256 gph so it might be over kill on a 10 gallon. just depends on what you prefer for filtration.


----------



## Heartnet

redman88 said:


> post number 41 on this thread sates that the skimmer is optional. the one i got is rated at 256 gph so it might be over kill on a 10 gallon. just depends on what you prefer for filtration.


Yes I see it now. Thanks. 

But in regards to the length of the intake and outflow tubes, how long are they? Because by overkill, I was worried about whether the tubes will even FIT in the tank or not. But with regards to the flow rate, would 256gph be like a whirlpool in a 10 gallon tank or is the flow rate adjustable on the SunSun filter?


----------



## accordztech

accordztech said:


> Im thinking of getting this filter for my tank, jbj nano 12 lol.
> 
> When you guys say that its easy to prime, thats just to prime it right? Do I have to do that everytime the power goes out?



?:bounce:


----------



## snoz0r

Heartnet said:


> Yes I see it now. Thanks.
> 
> But in regards to the length of the intake and outflow tubes, how long are they? Because by overkill, I was worried about whether the tubes will even FIT in the tank or not. But with regards to the flow rate, would 256gph be like a whirlpool in a 10 gallon tank or is the flow rate adjustable on the SunSun filter?


unless it's heavily planted where the flow would be diminished i'd say that'd be overkill.. not sure whether or not it's adjustable.

as far as the intake tubes and such, but perhaps you could cut them down?

over_stocked would be the one to answer that question. if he doesn't by the time i get mine in the mail i'll let you know.


----------



## bigboij

FSM said:


> The fluval surface skimmer I have looks like pretty much the same design. If the submerged intake gets clogged, the skimmer part needs to draw in more water, which causes it to suck in air.


only time my skimmer sucks any air ever is if my airstone is on at night since its near the skimmer



accordztech said:


> Im thinking of getting this filter for my tank, jbj nano 12 lol.
> 
> When you guys say that its easy to prime, thats just to prime it right? Do I have to do that everytime the power goes out?


only have to prime it when you open the canister. power outages and such don't make you have to.



Heartnet said:


> Got a few questions about the SunSun filter.
> 
> How long are the intake and outflow tubes? Do you think the SunSun filter might be a bit of an overkill for a 10 gallon?
> 
> Regarding the skimmer, is it a detachable feature or not? I couldn't tell judging from the pictures.


the intake and the outflow come in 6" sections you can add or remove the pieces you need to make it fit. at the depth you want intake or outflow.

Skimmer is detachable and comes with a cap so you can cap it during water changes to keep the hoses from draining and having to have to reprime (which takes all of 3 seconds :tongue: )



Heartnet said:


> Yes I see it now. Thanks.
> 
> But in regards to the length of the intake and outflow tubes, how long are they? Because by overkill, I was worried about whether the tubes will even FIT in the tank or not. But with regards to the flow rate, would 256gph be like a whirlpool in a 10 gallon tank or is the flow rate adjustable on the SunSun filter?


flow rate is not adjustable at least on mine, you could have the spray bar point at the glass a bit to cut back on the flow, i guess. or possibly plumb in you own ball valve they give you plenty of hose for plumbing inline stuff in.


----------



## Heartnet

snoz0r said:


> unless it's heavily planted where the flow would be diminished i'd say that'd be overkill.. not sure whether or not it's adjustable.
> 
> as far as the intake tubes and such, but perhaps you could cut them down?
> 
> over_stocked would be the one to answer that question. if he doesn't by the time i get mine in the mail i'll let you know.


That'd b great! :thumbsup:



bigboij said:


> the intake and the outflow come in 6" sections you can add or remove the pieces you need to make it fit. at the depth you want intake or outflow.


What's the shortest length of the tube with all of the pieces removed and how long is it with all of them attached?


----------



## OverStocked

I'll have to gather up the parts and see if I can answer some of these. I don't have measurements off hand. Check back tomorrow.


----------



## FSM

If the pump output is 265 GPH, the actual flow rate is probably half that.


----------



## Bees

Dang I'm really interested but shipping to Canada adds $57 which puts it in the same price range as an Eheim. Too bad it's not built in NA because free trade would have exempted it from those extra duty and fees.

If anyone finds one available in Canada I would appreciate it if you could let me know. So far I can only find the KoolGoods dealer on ebay that everyone else appears to be using. Or if anyone lives in upstate NY...

Thanks for the review though, very helpful!


----------



## HungrySpleen

i got my SunSun 302 filter today from the ebay guy, inside of box/ filter was wet for some reason (first canister experience dont know if thats normal, i think some of it is lube and/or condensation ,as its 7 degrees here) and 1 of the trays came with broken handle.
this tray is bottom one and is hard to remove (thinking of lubing it with vaseline to ease exit, i dont know if it is bad for the aquarium so ill take better advice if you have any). not big deal, easy fix, took like 2 mins to replace handle with better one from an unused toy of the kids. 
filter media was just 1 thin pad(1/2" maybe of floss) in each of the trays, i just stacked them all into bottom tray 
while i have no basis for comparison other than Aquaclear70 and Penguin150 HOBs the parts seem of good quality nothing cheap feeling to me ,in fact id say all parts feel tougher than either one of the HOBs i have. 

everything else seems fine im gonna hook it up to a bucket of water to test first and see how it does. tomorrow im gonna buy some more media and if everything is fine put her in the tank.


----------



## Burks

I'm going to be ordering one in the coming weeks. My thoughts are if it comes with a broken handle and crappy media.....well I can deal with that!

- Broken handle: Cheap to fix! 

- Crappy media: Whoopie! Buy some from Rena/Eheim/etc. No big deal there.

Saves a lot of cash in the end even with fixes. I've used Rena's and absolutely love them. But I can't afford $125+ for a filter for one tank, when I can get two of these SunSun's for the same price.

The filter will probably be going on a 20g long shrimp tank anyways. *shrugs* I want to try my hand at CRS/Tigers and feel that my first attempt was due to lack of filtration. Even if that doesn't work out.....GBR BREEDING TIME AGAIN!


----------



## redman88

mine came with a broken handle as well, though it wasn't on the bottom.


----------



## HungrySpleen

yeah the broken handle was nothing really but i was under the impression that it came with a little more media but i cant complain im definitely happy with it. its filtering my bucket quieter than my HOBs i cant hear it at all and im 4 ft from it. 

ive never used one of these b4 and getting it started was a bit of something else. is there an easy way to get the canister going?

for 58 bucks i might even buy another just to have it.


----------



## redman88

did you use the priming button thing on the top of the canister?


----------



## HungrySpleen

yeah i used the priming button just need to fine tune my method i guess


----------



## redman88

well hopefully it will be easier and faster then my DIY canister to prime.


----------



## redman88

i found it easier to fill the canister with water and use the intake hose like a gravel vac hose after a few pumps of the priming button. it very nice to maintain the prime in the hoses with the quick disconnect. and all but one of the handles on the baskets broke. so its going to be real fun to remove the media baskets for cleaning.


----------



## snoz0r

redman88 said:


> i found it easier to fill the canister with water and use the intake hose like a gravel vac hose after a few pumps of the priming button. it very nice to maintain the prime in the hoses with the quick disconnect. and all but one of the handles on the baskets broke. so its going to be real fun to remove the media baskets for cleaning.


 
all good to know, i'll make sure to go out and buy some vaseline or something to lube all the parts before i even think about running mine when i get it


----------



## bigboij

on they handles on teh baskets people say they "broke" they are supposed to come off they pop on and off for easy loading of the baskets. you have to pull the baskets straight up so they handle locks into the basket if you twist or pull to the side they will pop off.


----------



## OverStocked

redman88 said:


> i found it easier to fill the canister with water and use the intake hose like a gravel vac hose after a few pumps of the priming button. it very nice to maintain the prime in the hoses with the quick disconnect. and all but one of the handles on the baskets broke. so its going to be real fun to remove the media baskets for cleaning.


I had one handle come out. A pair of pliers pulls the basket out just fine. No problem at all. Hemostats work too.


----------



## redman88

bigboij said:


> on they handles on teh baskets people say they "broke" they are supposed to come off they pop on and off for easy loading of the baskets. you have to pull the baskets straight up so they handle locks into the basket if you twist or pull to the side they will pop off.


nope the part that it locks against is what broke. nothing for the handle to hang onto anymore


----------



## HungrySpleen

redman88 said:


> nope the part that it locks against is what broke. nothing for the handle to hang onto anymore


same here, mine was that way out of box

im lovin this filter


----------



## redman88

yeah it works good. might make some custom spray bars


----------



## snoz0r

Got mine today all but one of the basket handles broke as well upon initial installation. Lubricated the outside of the baskets with Vaseline as well as all the tube connections on the baskets. That made removal much easier. Filled bottom basket with leftover eheim efisubstrat pro (the balls) and the middle with polyfil stuffing, the top with the 3 include filter pads stacked. So far so good, turns out I can't use the skimmer. Can't make the intake short enough (without cutting) and the water line is too high so it just floats off. Overall compared to price I'm happy so far for the most part, we'll see after it gets som time worth of use.


----------



## Brownthumb07

I ordered 2 about a week ago. Hopefully they come in soon. I'm excited to see how well they work. Can't beat the price and everyone has been leaving some good reviews!


----------



## redman88

works well so far. i can't use the skimmer either, same problem in my tank


----------



## snoz0r

so i've decided i was going to build my own inline reactor to use with this filter.. i didn't see it mentioned anywhere here, or much less in the engrish on the box that the filter came in.. so what size is this tubing that comes with it?


----------



## HungrySpleen

snoz0r said:


> So far so good, turns out I can't use the skimmer. Can't make the intake short enough (without cutting) and the water line is too high so it just floats off. Overall compared to price I'm happy so far for the most part, we'll see after it gets som time worth of use.


i had mine setup using clear tubing to extend the length of the skimmer. worked good but i didnt need it

id love to see the reactor plans when ya get em


----------



## archer772

I just cut a couple pieces of egg crate and put them between the tank rim and the intake tube and skimmer works great now


----------



## bigboij

archer772 said:


> I just cut a couple pieces of egg crate and put them between the tank rim and the intake tube and skimmer works great now



i did kinda of the same thing raise the intake tube so the skimmer doesnt float off, im using a prefilter sponge fitted over the intake to keep it shrimp safe but it all so raises it up to the perfect height


----------



## snoz0r

For what it's worth and anyone who was curious about possibly using a co2 reactor on this filter, it works great! This filter purchase was primarily for building a co2 reactor, as I couldn't add one on the Eheim that is also on the tank due to the fact i'm already using an inline heater. Reactor plans were based off the Rex Grigg design, just a little modified on parts for what was available to me. Also, it is a bit of a PITA to prime, but not impossible, and whatever you do... DON'T skimp on hose clamps, originally bought the wrong size so I tried zip ties, BAD IDEA! Don't mind my really messy stand  it's all sorts of crazy, I know. Here are some photos:


----------



## Heartnet

Snoz0r, it looks like your CO2 reactor is working very well. You think the tubing size might also work with something like an inline CO2 diffuser or a Hydor inline heater? 

Im reallllllly considering getting one of these filters soon, but I still want to know some more about it before I do buy one.

From some of the above posts, I can also tell that many people are getting filters with a broken handle. Is that a negligible thing or is it serious enough to cause any leaks etc.

P.S. Is it just me or has anyone noticed that the price has been jacked up to $78.99?


----------



## OverStocked

I did see that! Nonsense! Must have seen my reviews and the sales driven by them.... 

Price is still good, but not as good as it was.


----------



## dj2005

Heartnet said:


> P.S. Is it just me or has anyone noticed that the price has been jacked up to $78.99?


And that's before the $20 shipping. Looks like the deal is over for this filter, at least for now.


----------



## OverStocked

dj2005 said:


> And that's before the $20 shipping. Looks like the deal is over for this filter, at least for now.


I disagree. The Marineland c220 still starts at 120 some odd dollars. This filter is practicly the same and with minor flaws, I can't see spending the extra on the c series.


----------



## OverStocked

I'm sure they raised the price after they sold 14 of them in something like 10 days...


----------



## HungrySpleen

i believe the filter in question is actually the next size up from what most of us (including myself) are using.
he must be out of the one we have
it says good for up to 250 gallon on it


----------



## OverStocked

HungrySpleen said:


> i believe the filter in question is actually the next size up from what most of us (including myself) are using.
> he must be out of the one we have


Good Catch! 4 media baskets, 2000 LPH. Not a bad Price at all. That is more flow(hypothetically) than the c360.


----------



## Heartnet

over_stocked said:


> I'm sure they raised the price after they sold 14 of them in something like 10 days...


I'm sure that part of the reason lies within this thread. :hihi:

It's still a reasonable price though, but any higher and it is really going to be over for this filter. =/


----------



## OverStocked

Heartnet said:


> I'm sure that part of the reason lies within this thread. :hihi:
> 
> It's still a reasonable price though, but any higher and it is really going to be over for this filter. =/



If you notice the filter in question is acutally the model above the one we reviewed. It is rated at Higher GPH than the Marineland C360, which retails for about 150 minimum. 

You can get the one I bought here, http://newhappyaquarium.com/products/HW%2d302.html I have no experience with them, nor do I know their shipping price.


----------



## OverStocked

Shipping came up as 13 bucks for me from that site.


----------



## HungrySpleen

Heartnet said:


> It's still a reasonable price though, but any higher and it is really going to be over for this filter. =/


not for my broke butt! especially not at that $ for more GPH than what ive got currently . now, ive not had a canister b4 but with this one my experience has been great (aside from broken basket out of box, which turned out to be no biggie) personally, im glad i didnt buy a more expensive one which does the same thing. and i plan on buying this bigger one in the future for better flow in my 38 gallon (its on par if not better than my aqua clear 70 and penguin 150 used at the same time, according to visual test).
and on the sunsun wbesite there is one with uv buit in!

http://www.sunsun-china.com/en/Default.aspx


----------



## accordztech

If i put an inline reactor on the retrun line, do you think the flow will be still to much for my 12 gallon?


----------



## HungrySpleen

i dont think there is a standard for flow rate. its up to you and what your fish or plants can handle. i think it might be a little excessive personally (maybe add more media to slow flow?) but again its up to you and your fish/plants.


----------



## snoz0r

Heartnet said:


> Snoz0r, it looks like your CO2 reactor is working very well. You think the tubing size might also work with something like an inline CO2 diffuser or a Hydor inline heater?
> 
> Im reallllllly considering getting one of these filters soon, but I still want to know some more about it before I do buy one.
> 
> From some of the above posts, I can also tell that many people are getting filters with a broken handle. Is that a negligible thing or is it serious enough to cause any leaks etc.
> 
> P.S. Is it just me or has anyone noticed that the price has been jacked up to $78.99?


So far so good, there is a minor leak at the elbow that i'll fix tomorrow, shouldn't be anymore trouble then re-doing the teflon tape. If you considering an inline diffusor (assuming you mean the ones with the ceramic disc) then you might as well build one of these reactors as it will probably be cheaper and most likely more effective.

As far as an inline heater, if you look in the picture, I am running one on the eheim which uses 12/16 mm tubing. I think they have a model which fits bigger tubing. Still not really sure what size the tubing is on these Sunsun's, but i'm using 3/4 inch barbs with a male threaded connection with a hose clamp and it seems to be working fine.

Broken handle is negligible as long as you lightly coat the baskets with vaseline (at least in my case).


----------



## RLee

I have the sun sun 303B it is the 1400 LPH and has the 9 w uv built in. I have had it up and running for a month now and love it. The surface skimmer works great can't see how I managed without it before.
I have a eheim 2236 ecco which i liked but did not have the flow i was looking for. The 2236 was rated for 700 LPH.
The sun sun filter does not have the same packaging polish as some other filters have. First there are no separate instruction manual per say, the manual is printed right on the box. Not so bad because the instructions were complete just on the box. One caveat though, the instructions for replacing the U.V. bulb were wrong. It appears the filter had been redesigned slightly since the box was printed. Actually the redesign makes replacement of the U.V. lamp a lot easier than how it says on the box. I know because i followed the box instructions first before I realized they were wrong. The media that came with the filter was not in bags so the dust from the ceramic rings was everywhere. Not so bad either just had to wash the unit out well before running. Mine came with ceramic rings, bio balls, 1 coarse pad, three fine pads, and carbon with refillable bag, so really everything one might need. Like i mentioned above it comes with a built into the intake surface skimmer and enough pipe and tubes and connectors to make any other filter manufacture blush. The surface skimmer has a plug that blocks off the tube if you chose not to use it. The U.V. models like mine have a B on the end of there part #. The U.V. lamp has a separate on off switch on top of the filter. The switch has a rubber sealed cover plus an additional plastic snap on cover that protects the whole area. The intake tube that has the U.V. light has a channel cast into the side of the tube which forms a spiral. It forces the incoming water to twist in a spiral around the U.V. lamp increasing the dwell time and increasing the efficiency of the U.V. lamp to kill the bad stuff. Intial priming using the button with a completely dry, empty of water, filter is impossible. The button just doesn't have enough pull. You have to suck on the out flow hose then the siphon starts. After the filter is full and the unit is turned on the button works well for purging any remaining air in the filter. Of course after the initial prime the hoses are full of water so after cleaning just hook up the hose manifold and open the valve and it fills fine on it own.
I paid 103$ after shipping for mine. I live in CA so i had to pay sales tax so if you are out of state you will pay less. I purchased mine from ebay. The filter shipped the same day i ordered it and got it the next afternoon. It came inside another box and was well padded so no shipping damage. 
Oh another little piece of info that might help. My good friend works in Hong Kong and I asked him to check out the local pet stores there to see what kind of filters are sold. He said all the top manufactures were there plus Jebo, Jebao, yes the two names are not the same I know they are close but completely different manufacturers, and sun sun. The clerk at the pet store claims that he sells more of the sun sun than any other brand.
Sun Sun also makes filter for JBJ, and MarineLand there c series. However both look the same outside the filter head has minor differences and so does the filter baskets. It is the placement of the intake tube, it is in a different location on all three, Sun Sun, JBJ, and Marineland. The MarineLand filter pads will work with the Sun Sun with some minor modifications. The intake tube as mentioned above is in a different location so cutting the pad is necessary. In may opinion after the cut the pad fits well.
Sorry for the format after re-reading this post I kind of ramble on but I hope it helps anyway.


----------



## RLee

A couple other things I forgot to mention. The surface skimmer is fully adjustable. Depending on how far you turn the skimmer part in relationship to the in take tube adjusts the suction from the skimmer part. I have rimless tanks and rimmed and can adjust the skimmer to fit and work well on both, no matter how full of water i make the tanks. I can assist further if anyone needs help on this, took me a bit to figure out at first.
The intake and output hose diameter are 5/8".
The 303B makes no more noise than my 2236 ecco eheim.


----------



## j30167

Just got the 303B. I live in Queens New York found someone on cl selling them for $85 new not used.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

I bought 2 SunSun-303B and broke the output elbow when adjusting the plastic tubing (brittle material?). I also had trouble removing the screws when changing the uv bulb (screws were hard to remove, the screw head markings were easily eroded by screw driver). I had to remove the screws with a drill, the drill went too far down causing the canister leak. It was an added work sealing the hole to stop the leak. Ughhh!


----------



## RLee

Crispino Ramos said:


> I bought 2 SunSun-303B and broke the output elbow when adjusting the plastic tubing (brittle material?). I also had trouble removing the screws when changing the uv bulb (screws were hard to remove, the screw head markings were easily eroded by screw driver). I had to remove the screws with a drill, the drill went too far down causing the canister leak. It was an added work sealing the hole to stop the leak. Ughhh!



Wow are you freakin serious, sounds like you are just man-handling your equipment. I have adjusted the output/input manifold several times, several and not had a problem. The screws that hold the u.v. lamp cover plate are small so you must use the proper sized phillips screw driver head or yes you will damage the screw. Then you drilled the heads out and ramed the drill bit into the housing causing a leak, how is this the filters fault?
I appreciate the fact you are just trying to relay your personal experience with the filter.


----------



## macclellan

over_stocked said:


> After one week of using this filter I am sold.... The quality seems solid enough that I am not concerned about product life, despite having owned it for a short while.


Product life is a huge concern. How could we possibly think that is a good motor? I've got Renas that are many years old, and if anything ever does break I can replace parts. From a purely financial standpoint, that filter seems like a risk from a 5-year+ perspective. Of course, we won't know for years. So, props for sticking your neck out and writing a review, it will hopefully lead to some longer-term reviews.

The other issue is reliability. I see these cheap canister filters and lights and think of floods and fires (the only cheap light I've ever bought managed to spark and smoke - that won't happen again!). To me, saving $100 on a permanent piece of equipment just isn't worth the risk.


----------



## hbosman

I was fortunate to buy a Rena XP in 2004 for $70.00. Of course, the prices are now considerably higher. I can certainly understand why somebody starting out in the hobby might not want to spend $150.00 for their first canister filter. I think it takes a few years before we become conditioned to spend more money on quality. I personally have bought two hob filters before the canister, three sets of lighting and three regulators for just one aquarium. It must have something to do with my hard headed dutch ancestry. :biggrin:


----------



## Jak Crow

macclellan said:


> Product life is a huge concern. How could we possibly think that is a good motor? I've got Renas that are many years old, and if anything ever does break I can replace parts. From a purely financial standpoint, that filter seems like a risk from a 5-year+ perspective. Of course, we won't know for years. So, props for sticking your neck out and writing a review, it will hopefully lead to some longer-term reviews.
> 
> The other issue is reliability. I see these cheap canister filters and lights and think of floods and fires (the only cheap light I've ever bought managed to spark and smoke - that won't happen again!). To me, saving $100 on a permanent piece of equipment just isn't worth the risk.


Speaking as someone that's had one of these brands for a very long time, 8+ years, I can say without hesitation that the Jebao canister filter I have is still going strong and is as quiet as the day I hooked it up. At the time I bought it, I believe I paid $60 for it. I'd say I got my money's worth long ago.


----------



## RLee

macclellan said:


> Product life is a huge concern. How could we possibly think that is a good motor? I've got Renas that are many years old, and if anything ever does break I can replace parts. From a purely financial standpoint, that filter seems like a risk from a 5-year+ perspective. Of course, we won't know for years. So, props for sticking your neck out and writing a review, it will hopefully lead to some longer-term reviews.
> 
> The other issue is reliability. I see these cheap canister filters and lights and think of floods and fires (the only cheap light I've ever bought managed to spark and smoke - that won't happen again!). To me, saving $100 on a permanent piece of equipment just isn't worth the risk.



The issue of reliability is a concern , absolutely. If you read the SunSun pimp club threads there are a few that have run these filters for years and have had no problems. I have been running my 303B for only 4 months and all is good but the jury is still out :icon_wink.

Now when it comes to value the 303B comes with 9 watt U.V. and a surface skimmer, black in tank pipe, 2 of those options are not included in any other filter of comparable output spec. The $100 savings is not accurate it would be closer to $150 - $200 savings.

There is one point I can't argue and that is of replacement parts. They are scarce if available at all. That will be a deal breaker for some. As far as cheap filters made in china, everything is made in china. All the name brand filters were either built to spec for their respective clients in china or the parts made there and assembled somewhere else.

I will update my SunSun experience so we all can keep track. Remeber the old saying "don't knock it till you try it" and for $79 bucks that's what i did.


----------



## snoz0r

Going on near a month now, mines been running quietly and from what I can tell very well, any time any substrate is disturbed and it clouds the water, the tank clears up much sooner than what it used to with the Eheim alone (of course thats somewhat of a no-brainer, but it shows me that its working. I have yet to take it apart to examine if it needs cleaned yet, but the flow doesn't seemed to be compromised yet anyway. 

So far still good, my review is still +1


----------



## FSM

Has anyone tested the actual flow rate?

Also, is anyone running the larger model? 550 GPH, and based on the dimensions provided it is monstrous, 29" tall. 55W though, not very efficient.


----------



## archer772

Thats a typo its actually about 19 inches according to Kool Goods. I have the mid size one on the way, its the 396 gph I think, cant waite to get it and see how it works.


----------



## FSM

Well, it came today

(HW-302)

bad:
1: It's noisy. I can easily hear it over the sound of my computer and the AC110 on the tank, although it will hopefully quiet down as air is expelled.
2: The flow is very low, although I expected it to be. Compared to my Maxi-jet 1200, rated at 295 GPH, the flow feels like less than half. (The outputs are the same diameter).

I filled up a 1 gallon milk jug to test the flow. It is about 120-150 GPH; kind of hard to be exact because I can't hold a milk jug, a filter output, and a stopwatch (used my phone) at the same time.
Not terrible, they claim 265 GPH as the pump output.

3: baskets are difficult to remove; the bottom two fit in too tightly.
4: No media other than 3 thin layers of filter floss. Probably about 1" thick combined.


good:
1: The priming button works great, far better than the POS pump on my fluval 404s.
2: All fittings are black (the tubing is green), and it includes a spray bar. I haven't tinkered with the surface skimmer yet
3: Fairly large capacity. The 3 baskets hold about 6 liters combined.
4: Easy to set up. The hoses go onto hose barbs on a quick disconnect piece, similar to my fluval 404s.

one more thing: the english is hilarious
The list of parts includes
dirtiness entrance (surface skimmer)
joint of dirtiness entrance
sucking disc for fix (suction cups)
draining skep cover
etc


----------



## OverStocked

If it is noisy, something is wrong. MY Koraalia makes more vibration noise than my sunsun. If it wasn't for how I have my output angled, I would never know it was running. 

Either air is trapped or there is a problem. I would contact the seller. This should NOT be the case. 

LIke i said earlier. The packaging sucks. It is obvious they had someone translate using a simple service, rather than someone who spoke english natively. This was not marketed for US markets initially, so it is obvious that the packaging will be poor. 

At this price, you can not complain about not getting media. How many filters that cost 3 times as much don't come with media? 

I am not sure if you have used a spray bar, but they make flow seem much lower than a jet. They are definitely on the low side of their output, though.


----------



## CL

over_stocked said:


> How many filters that cost 3 times as much don't come with media?


Well, my $85 XP2 came with media, and my $80 2213 also came with media. All the other canister filters that I own were bought used.



RLee said:


> Wow are you freakin serious, sounds like you are just man-handling your equipment. I have adjusted the output/input manifold several times, several and not had a problem. The screws that hold the u.v. lamp cover plate are small so you must use the proper sized phillips screw driver head or yes you will damage the screw. Then you drilled the heads out and ramed the drill bit into the housing causing a leak, how is this the filters fault?


As for the brittle equipment, it is not fair to say that he was manhandling his equipment. You get what you pay for, IMO. 
Maybe over_stocked just lucked out with getting a decent filter?

It seems like when anyone questions the quality of a sunsun filter, they are met with hostility?
Or is it just my imagination.


----------



## FSM

I took the impeller out and there is plastic imperfections remaining from the molding process which I think might be in contact with the impeller magnet (the magnet spins, correct?)

It has quieted down some, definitely not silent like yours though.


----------



## archer772

I am running 2 of them and they dont make a sound, the only way I know they are running is to look at the flow from them.


----------



## OverStocked

FSM said:


> I took the impeller out and there is plastic imperfections remaining from the molding process which I think might be in contact with the impeller magnet (the magnet spins, correct?)
> 
> It has quieted down some, definitely not silent like yours though.


Contact your seller. They should fix this.


I have heard very few bad experiences with these filters.


----------



## redman88

okay got my SunSun 303b today and heres some pics









this the 303b on the right i don't recall the model of the other but its the 258 gph









heres the baskets and media it came with.

well the basket handles didn't come broken on this one and it was easier to pull them out as well. much more media then the other model as well. plus UV for only $20 more not bad as far as i can tell.


----------



## macclellan

Where are these SunSun "pimp club" threads? As _the_ metapimp, I should be notified of such activities.



RLee said:


> The $100 savings is not accurate it would be closer to $150 - $200 savings.


Only if you would otherwise buy a surface skimmer and UV filter. I don't own nor have a use for either. 



FSM said:


> one more thing: the english is hilarious
> The list of parts includes
> dirtiness entrance (surface skimmer)
> joint of dirtiness entrance
> sucking disc for fix (suction cups)
> draining skep cover
> etc


That Engrish is hilarious and worth a few bucks right there.



CL said:


> It seems like when anyone questions the quality of a sunsun filter, they are met with hostility?


Easy there, young whipper snapper. Also, my Renas (XP3 $80 and XP1 $65) only came with chemical and mechanical, no biomedia. Not sure if it's still that way.


----------



## OverStocked

See my sig for the pimp club. 

The ENgrish fail of these packages is pretty outstanding, no argument there!


----------



## RLee

Only if you would otherwise buy a surface skimmer and UV filter. I don't own nor have a use for either.

Really who doesn't have a use for a surface skimmer. All the floaty leaves and other crap gets sucked either into or collected on the skimmer input. Just pick the stuff off that doesn't get sucked up. Keeps the surface nice in clean. 

Oh and another use is as a siphon break. If the filter leaks or any other piece in the system the water will drain until the water level reaches about half way down the surface skimmer elbow. If you are not around to stop the leak this could save some spilled water, of course the bigger the tank the more spilled before the skimmer stops it. For giggles i tried it on my 29 gal and i lost about 1.75 gallons before the skimmer sucked air.


----------



## RLee

macclellan said:


> Only if you would otherwise buy a surface skimmer and UV filter. I don't own nor have a use for either.


hmmm


----------



## RLee

FSM said:


> I took the impeller out and there is plastic imperfections remaining from the molding process which I think might be in contact with the impeller magnet (the magnet spins, correct?)
> 
> It has quieted down some, definitely not silent like yours though.


Mine is very quite, not silent, but from your description sounds like you have air in the canister. Try pushing the primmer button while the filter is running. Also try pushing and holding the primmer button down until you hear the air bubbles pushed through. Repeat until no more air. I have also rocked the filter side to side which helped get some air out. Funny thing is i don't have to do this every time i clean the filter just some times.


----------



## vacaloca

*Thinking of plunging but...*

I have a 110g tall planted. Has anyone seen a model between the 265gph and 530gph?


----------



## redman88

303b is rated at 365 i think


----------



## vacaloca

Sorry, should clarify - have you seen a model other than those two? Something in between?


----------



## redman88

don't think so. but i have a 303b on my 55


----------



## OverStocked

vacaloca said:


> Sorry, should clarify - have you seen a model other than those two? Something in between?


The larger unit really only has an output around 420 gph, which is perfect for your tank.


----------



## FSM

vacaloca said:


> Sorry, should clarify - have you seen a model other than those two? Something in between?


There are 3 models, the HW-302 (265 GPH), 303 (380 GPH), and 304 (530 GPH)


----------



## vacaloca

over_stocked said:


> The larger unit really only has an output around 420 gph, which is perfect for your tank.





FSM said:


> There are 3 models, the HW-302 (265 GPH), 303 (380 GPH), and 304 (530 GPH)


Awesome. Thank you both. Looks like the largest one is for me.


----------



## accordztech

Hello, Im looking into this filter just because it has a 9w uv setup. Ill be using it in my 55 planted with another filter, rena xp3. My rena slowed down thanks to my DIY reactor. Im hoping this thing will speed up the flow to further circulate the water in the tank.

What size ID tubing does it use? the 520gph one is going for 125 shipped.

Or should I go with a name brand?


----------



## RLee

accordztech said:


> What size ID tubing does it use?


The tubing i.d. for input and output is 5/8"


accordztech said:


> the 520gph one is going for 125 shipped.
> 
> Or should I go with a name brand?


The Sun Sun are great low price filters, the best bang for your buck. They are not the quietest, they are not loud either, or the easiest to repair because of the lack of replacement parts. I think it may be worth a shot especially since its not gonna be the only filter on the tank.


----------



## accordztech

RLee said:


> The tubing i.d. for input and output is 5/8"
> 
> The Sun Sun are great low price filters, the best bang for your buck. They are not the quietest, they are not loud either, or the easiest to repair because of the lack of replacement parts. I think it may be worth a shot especially since its not gonna be the only filter on the tank.


Thanks, my Rena isnt quiet either but I can live with it. But I did some measurements and the width of the filter is more than my stand, my stand has an opening of 10 inches. The rena just barley squeezes in there. but the sunsun one may not be the choice for me =(


----------



## accordztech

...can anyone measure their 303b and tell me if I can possibly save off 1/8'' off of each side?

I really want something that fits


----------



## OverStocked

accordztech said:


> ...can anyone measure their 303b and tell me if I can possibly save off 1/8'' off of each side?
> 
> I really want something that fits


You mean saw off? no. The clips would get cut.


----------



## accordztech

maybe grind off with a dremel, I just need it to fit in a 10'' wide hole lol. wondering if its possible


----------



## stpeteplanter

Anyone one with experience mind chiming in on the UV sterilizer? I'm looking to get two of these http://cgi.ebay.com/5000-Gal-Pond-B...ultDomain_0?hash=item53dc5d6eb8#ht_3929wt_991 which I'm pretty sure are from the same manufacturer, and have the same basic components. 

Figure the UV in the filter actually works? Or should I get an in-line?


----------



## RLee

Ya the u.v. in the 303b works well. It is only 9w but is enough.
I purchased my filter from the same seller, good guy and fast shipping.


----------



## accordztech

I looked at the JBJ equivalant unit at it says 11.4 inches wide.

can anyone be kind enough to measure their sunsun?


----------



## FSM

The priming button on my filter no longer functions.

Also, trying to put the lid on with the hoses still attached gets water everywhere.


----------



## fshfanatic

I think it is great that you got a canister that cheap that fills all your needs. Get back to us in a yr and tell us if it is still operational and to your liking. 

Many of these "discount" canisters are great out of the box but from what I have read fail at the 6 month to a yr date.

Good luck.


----------



## MChambers

*Sunsun*



fshfanatic said:


> I think it is great that you got a canister that cheap that fills all your needs. Get back to us in a yr and tell us if it is still operational and to your liking.
> 
> Many of these "discount" canisters are great out of the box but from what I have read fail at the 6 month to a yr date.
> 
> Good luck.


What have you "read"? Could you post some links for those of us who have bought SunSun filters? Or are you referring to some other "discount" canisters?


----------



## redman88

FSM said:


> The priming button on my filter no longer functions.
> 
> Also, trying to put the lid on with the hoses still attached gets water everywhere.


i can't say anything about the priming button. but the hoses.......DUH and uh yeah it does..... opps


----------



## fshfanatic

MChambers said:


> What have you "read"? Could you post some links for those of us who have bought SunSun filters? Or are you referring to some other "discount" canisters?


I have to admit that it has been awhile since I researched filters. Finding the links would be quite a chore. If I were you I would hit the popular aquarium forums and do searches for "SunSun". But in my experience it is generally fact that when you buy a cheap Chinese knock off they generally fail. You do get what you pay for.

Consider this thread alone. Many of those that bought these filters claimed they came broken, things seemed flimsy, and a priming button stopped working already.. 

I am just waiting to hear of the motor getting louder and the leaks starting.


----------



## fshfanatic

FSM said:


> Also, trying to put the lid on with the hoses still attached gets water everywhere.


If the canister is full of course water would shoot out, it has to go some where..


----------



## Gatekeeper

fshfanatic said:


> I have to admit that it has been awhile since I researched filters. Finding the links would be quite a chore. If I were you I would hit the popular aquarium forums and do searches for "SunSun". But in my experience it is generally fact that when you buy a cheap Chinese knock off they generally fail. You do get what you pay for.
> 
> Consider this thread alone. Many of those that bought these filters claimed they came broken, things seemed flimsy, and a priming button stopped working already..
> 
> I am just waiting to hear of the motor getting louder and the leaks starting.


i am going to agree with Fsh here. I have myself purchased some "inexpensive" filter choices, not this one in particular, but similar. They all seem to have the same short term deterioration from first use.

Don't get me wrong, I am sure there are some gems out there and this may be one of them, but I just rather pay a bit more for the quality. 

Just a matter of preference.


----------



## fshfanatic

Gatekeeper said:


> i am going to agree with Fsh here. I have myself purchased some "inexpensive" filter choices, not this one in particular, but similar. They all seem to have the same short term deterioration from first use.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am sure there are some gems out there and this may be one of them, but I just rather pay a bit more for the quality.
> 
> Just a matter of preference.


I still have a few Eheim Classics that were purchased and used for over 15 yrs that still perform as if they were new.


----------



## marcus0655

Yeah i love mine need to get some more filter for it I just have the filter that came with it lol you said plastic beads for bio filter never thought about that one!


----------



## thtsapaddlin

I'm looking at buying 1 or 2 of these for my 50gt. First of all, let me say that I love the tagline "Touch the perfection" that's printed on the box. 

My question is this:

For my 50 gallon tank, should I purchase the (allegedly) 530 gph model or a pair of 265 gph models? Or should I use some combination thereof?

I'm also going to PM snoz0r to see if he'd be kind enough to provide instructions for building the CO2 reactor...unless someone already has a source.

Thanks!


----------



## thtsapaddlin

Also, what types of media are you folks using in these filters?


----------



## accordztech

thtsapaddlin said:


> I'm looking at buying 1 or 2 of these for my 50gt. First of all, let me say that I love the tagline "Touch the perfection" that's printed on the box.
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> For my 50 gallon tank, should I purchase the (allegedly) 530 gph model or a pair of 265 gph models? Or should I use some combination thereof?
> 
> I'm also going to PM snoz0r to see if he'd be kind enough to provide instructions for building the CO2 reactor...unless someone already has a source.
> 
> Thanks!


most of us use the rexx riggs design for the reactor.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

Ahhh...thanks for the reference. I've still got a few questions about the design, though (I'm referring to this design -- http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm)

1. Is silicon or anything used to seal the CO2 within the PVC tube? It doesn't appear so based on his design, but I think it would provide some peace-of-mind.

2. Also, it's not entirely clear whether this is a countercurrent system. Does water flow in the opposite direction of the CO2, or in the same direction? In other words, if the CO2 hole is drilled at the "bottom" of the device, does water flow from the bottom-upwards or the top-downwards?

3. Where would the check valve go?

Thanks.


----------



## fshfanatic

PCV cement is used.

The water enters from the top and exits from the bottom of the reactor and then empties into the tank. 

The CO2 enters from the side of the chamber about 3/4 of the way down from the top.

The CO2 will rise as the water tries to push it down and out.

The check valve is on the CO2 tubing.


----------



## accordztech

1: people that use a barb to connect the co2 tubing use silicone. But some who just put the tube in there doesnt and drills a smaller hole and its ok. 

2: water opposes co2 flow. The water comes from the top down fighting against the co2 bubble thus dissolving it

3: Anywhere on the co2 tubing. I use 2 of them cause I have cheap ones. I change them every 2 months. If you were to have the whole system working and you disconnect that co2 line somehow water will gush out very fast and a very thin stream. So I put 2 so I can easilly change one or the other. Its also piece of mind.

deposit 5 dollars =)


----------



## thtsapaddlin

accordztech said:


> deposit 5 dollars =)


If I had $5 to spend willy-nilly, I wouldn't be making my own CO2 reactor. :icon_smil

Thanks for the replies. Are there any more definitive instructions anywhere (so I can avoid being annoying)?

Any thoughts on the filter situation?


----------



## jmowbray

I was wondering where you all get you replacment parts from?


----------



## OverStocked

jmowbray said:


> I was wondering where you all get you replacment parts from?


I have contacted sunsun and did find that you can get parts from them. I have not needed them, however.


----------



## bigboij

just to chime in i just hit the 6 months mark, on my ownership of my SunSun other than the having a o-ring tear/fail on the quick release for me it has been running perfect, still as silent as the day i bought it. haven't cleaned it in 3+mos now. so my mostly bio media setup (pot scrubbers and quilt batting) seems to be doing its job as my water is crystal clear and all my levels are ideal still plenty of flow only cleaning ive done is rinsing a prefilter i added to make it shrimp safe.


----------



## juanynfante

nice to heard this filter is working good,...because i just buy one for my 180g tank...i was worry because i didnt find no much reviews about it...i hope my works fine.


----------



## jmowbray

I was also looking for part under there other name, I believe it's aquatic pro; I forget.  But, I couldn't find anything either. I was wondering if anyone has tried putting Marineland parts in them to see if they would fit/work; since the rumor is that Sun sun makes some of the parts.


----------



## jmhart

The ability to find replacement parts is key, so good job over_stock contacting Sun Sun.


I think a direct side by side comparison of the Marineland and the Sun Sun would be very beneficial. Some of the issues I'm seeing here may be design issues, not build issues. Since the design is practically, or exactly, the same as the Marineland, any design issues can't be attributed to the "cheap knock-off" argument. 

Build issues, such as cheaper materials (i.e. thinner plastic, flimsier o-rings, etc.) and quality issues can be attributed to the "knock-off" argument. 

The two big questions I'd like to have answered(and only time will tell) are:

1) Pump reliability...how long will it last? 

2)For the UV models, is the plastic that is exposed to the UV shielded? If not, that's gonna be an issue sooner than later. 

I think the one other issue here could be quality, and I mean in the manufacturing sense. Will every unit produced be as good as every other unit produced, or will there be duds, and if so what percentage. With Eheims, Renas, Fluvals, etc. quality is key. Yes there is the occasional lemon, but they seek to minimize it. I think the issue with a lot of the Chinese products is that they don't seek to minimize the number of lemons...they just ship them/sell them anyway.


----------



## jmowbray

Over_stocked how did you cantact them> I have tried both email addresses for the US and have not yet recieved a reply. Can you order the part online or do you have to call?


----------



## RLee

jmhart said:


> 2)For the UV models, is the plastic that is exposed to the UV shielded? If not, that's gonna be an issue sooner than later.



No it is not shielded so after time the plastic will degrade. The issue is how much and will it ever become a problem with the function of the filter. 
I work in a harbor on boats and see plenty of plastic pieces used on boats for various things exposed to sun light all day. The plastic parts that fail are under some kind of stress due to use. The u.v. makes the plastic brittle then it fails. 
How much stress is on the plastic inside the filter?
It remains to be seen but i am sure someone will have an opinion. 

As for me I do not run the u.v. lamp all the time. Only if I get green water or have an ich scare, both I have not had in quiet some time. Its kinda ironic that the better I get at this hobby the less I need the u.v. but its still nice to have it, just in case.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

I've had my SunSun 304A for about 5 hours now, and it seems to be working well.

I had a hell of a time priming it, but that's probably because the thing is so damn massive. In the process, the blue piece of plastic on the priming button cracked -- but I think it's just aesthetic, and the priming button is intact beneath it.

I too am having some noise issues. I spent an hour or so trying to get all the air out and (mostly) succeeded, but there's still some air in there. The impeller is about as quiet as you'd expect, considering it's powered by a 55W motor. 

This is a brand new tank, so the particulate matter from the Flourite is everwhere...but I have no doubt this beast will power through that in no time.

It's my first canister filter, and it looks to be (for sure) the best comparably-sized filter you can buy for $78.

BTW, for those who may be concerned about shipping time (as some folks were earlier), I received my unit less than 72 hours after I bought it...


----------



## cichlidude

Heartnet said:


> Got a few questions about the SunSun filter.
> 
> How long are the intake and outflow tubes? Do you think the SunSun filter might be a bit of an overkill for a 10 gallon?
> 
> Regarding the skimmer, is it a detachable feature or not? I couldn't tell judging from the pictures.


Yes, overkill for a 10 gallon. The smallest Sunsun might be used on a 29 gallon minimum.


----------



## fischman

Got mine today. Setup was easy and straight forward even without any instructions. Baskets were a little tough to remove, but some careful jiggling pulled them right out. I have it running on my 26 gallon and it is working slick as can be. I do need to work on getting the last of the bubbles out of the canister but I think I got 95% of them out.

Josh


----------



## cichlidude

fischman said:


> Got mine today. Setup was easy and straight forward even without any instructions. Baskets were a little tough to remove, but some careful jiggling pulled them right out. I have it running on my 26 gallon and it is working slick as can be. I do need to work on getting the last of the bubbles out of the canister but I think I got 95% of them out.
> 
> Josh


Tilt the canister back and forth, front and back. Then if you have to turn it off and wait a few seconds and turn back on. Should get them all out.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

I had some issues with the filter leaking when it was tilted to the side, but the problem has somehow resolved itself.


----------



## kabuto

RLee said:


> Ya the u.v. in the 303b works well. It is only 9w but is enough.
> I purchased my filter from the same seller, good guy and fast shipping.


Care to share a lil more of your experience on the UV of this filter?

I just got this model recently, and after a lot of reading, 360+ gph through a 9W UV is generally too much flow rate. 

Did you experimented this to clear up green water or did it helped in removing some disease?


----------



## RLee

Ya it was green water. Took about 24 hours to get the water crystal clear. 
The filter is on a 25 gallon tall.
If you notice the baskets there is a rib or channel molded into the side of intake tube. This causes the water to spiral thus increasing the exposure to the u.v. light, its called dwell time.
Look i understand that to get maximum efficiency from the u.v. the flow should be less but there is quiet a large effective range where one still gets good results but at a much higher flow.
I have seen many people form opinions solely based on the material they read. This is fine for some, but for me, I save final judgment until after I have experienced it for myself. This is not true for everything. I'm not gonna jump off a cliff to prove that it hurts but I hope you get my point
Welcome to the dark side of filters, you will now be hatted by all.


----------



## RLee

thtsapaddlin said:


> I had some issues with the filter leaking when it was tilted to the side, but the problem has somehow resolved itself.


If its what I think it is its not a leak. Every time you take the tube intake/output manifold on and off the filter it releases some water. This water flows down into the recess in the filter head and collect there. It will collect quiet a bit IMO, couple cups at least. If it builds up enough water in the recess then it flows out the filter head drains which kinda looks like a leak. If it hasen't built up to that level but you tip the filter it does the same thing.
I took my filter head apart to confirm my suspicions. The motor head and all electrical connections are fully potted so IMO there is little chance for the water to cause any electrical faults. "Potted" means, completely sealed with epoxy.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

> If its what I think it is its not a leak. Every time you take the tube intake/output manifold on and off the filter it releases some water. This water flows down into the recess in the filter head and collect there. It will collect quiet a bit IMO, couple cups at least. If it builds up enough water in the recess then it flows out the filter head drains which kinda looks like a leak. If it hasen't built up to that level but you tip the filter it does the same thing.
> I took my filter head apart to confirm my suspicions. The motor head and all electrical connections are fully potted so IMO there is little chance for the water to cause any electrical faults. "Potted" means, completely sealed with epoxy.


That may be the case. In the end, I don't think the issue "resolved itself" as I previously said. 

Lately I've been having issues with fairly large chunks of material coming out of the spray bar (having not been removed from the water). After I added some additional media, I tried to perfectly re-seat the filter head on the canister. The problem "reappeared." 

My filter has some issue with the gasket that seats the O-ring on the head. Its the squarish piece of rigid plastic on the lower side of the O-ring. This piece moves pretty dramatically, and I'm in the process of exchanging the unit.

Do you guys have any idea why the filter may be spewing out scores of unfiltered material?

Thanks,


----------



## RLee

thtsapaddlin said:


> That may be the case. In the end, I don't think the issue "resolved itself" as I previously said.
> 
> Lately I've been having issues with fairly large chunks of material coming out of the spray bar (having not been removed from the water). After I added some additional media, I tried to perfectly re-seat the filter head on the canister. The problem "reappeared."
> 
> My filter has some issue with the gasket that seats the O-ring on the head. Its the squarish piece of rigid plastic on the lower side of the O-ring. This piece moves pretty dramatically, and I'm in the process of exchanging the unit.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why the filter may be spewing out scores of unfiltered material?
> 
> Thanks,


The only o-rings on the power head portion of the filter, or any where for that matter, are the main body o-ring, the impeller cover o-ring and a double o-ring that seals the u.v. lamps protective glass. My filter has no other gaskets just o-rings. The main body o-ring fits into a channel that runs around the power head body. The impeller cover o-ring is in a channel on the impeller cover, and the u.v. glass o-rings in a channel on the end of the glass. A piece of plastic is glued to the glass and that has channels for the o-rings. I have model 303b


----------



## OverStocked

The junk coming out is build up from the lines. It is common with most filters...


----------



## thtsapaddlin

RLee said:


> The only o-rings on the power head portion of the filter, or any where for that matter, are the main body o-ring, the impeller cover o-ring and a double o-ring that seals the u.v. lamps protective glass. My filter has no other gaskets just o-rings. The main body o-ring fits into a channel that runs around the power head body. The impeller cover o-ring is in a channel on the impeller cover, and the u.v. glass o-rings in a channel on the end of the glass. A piece of plastic is glued to the glass and that has channels for the o-rings. I have model 303b


Right. I think the leak is caused by the piece of plastic that creates the "channel" around the power head. The top of the channel is fixed, but the lower part is created by a ring of rigid plastic that wraps around the power head. In my filter, this is piece is loose, and there appears to be some glue residue as though it had once been fixed.


----------



## insta

RLee said:


> Ya it was green water. Took about 24 hours to get the water crystal clear.
> The filter is on a 25 gallon tall.
> If you notice the baskets there is a rib or channel molded into the side of intake tube. This causes the water to spiral thus increasing the exposure to the u.v. light, its called dwell time.
> Look i understand that to get maximum efficiency from the u.v. the flow should be less but there is quiet a large effective range where one still gets good results but at a much higher flow.
> I have seen many people form opinions solely based on the material they read. This is fine for some, but for me, I save final judgment until after I have experienced it for myself. This is not true for everything. I'm not gonna jump off a cliff to prove that it hurts but I hope you get my point
> Welcome to the dark side of filters, you will now be hatted by all.


My plan is to just stuff more filter media into the canister to slow the water down . I subscribe to the idea that you can compensate for lower flow by adding more surface area, especially when that surface area is used for, well, filtration.


----------



## kabuto

I'm using only this one in my tank now. But the water is not CRYSTAL clear.
When I look at the water against the light, i can see micro particles in the water.
For now, I use ceramic rings and carbon in Tray 1, and stuffed up regular glass wool filter media in tray 2, and tray 3 I use the coarse filter pads that came with it.

Any suggestion on a solution?


----------



## B0st0wn

Just took the dive and purchased the HW-302. Been looking for a cheap canister filter that works well. Hope I found one you all gave me the balls to take the dive will keep everyone posted. 

Thanks over_stocked for testing this filter.


----------



## redman88

kabuto said:


> I'm using only this one in my tank now. But the water is not CRYSTAL clear.
> When I look at the water against the light, i can see micro particles in the water.
> For now, I use ceramic rings and carbon in Tray 1, and stuffed up regular glass wool filter media in tray 2, and tray 3 I use the coarse filter pads that came with it.
> 
> Any suggestion on a solution?


why are you ceramic rings first i use them for biological media. what is regular glass wool filter media never heard of that before. I used the pads that came with the filter as the first layer to catch the large particles the get sucked in to the filter.


----------



## kabuto

I solved the dirty water issue! 
There was a bypass issue. Water can get through the handle fittings for each tray. So I stuffed filter wool into it, and within 1 hour my water is as clear as it can be. Can't see any floating particles.

So yes, its a great filter now!


----------



## Craigthor

Any new updates or reviews on this filter. My seller backed out of the deal I had for a pair of used 2217s so either I need to buy them new in the next day or thinking about a couple of these.


----------



## insta

I still like mine.


----------



## archer772

I have had both of mine for about 5 months and they are still working great. I have cleaned my 302 twice and the 303 once so far.


----------



## redman88

mine are still running strong and quite.


----------



## MChambers

*SunSun*

I'm happy with mine.


----------



## wespastor

Just thought I would chime in with some info about who SunSun is:

http://www.sunsun-china.com/en/Company/Company_Browse.aspx?id=1

I am thinking strongly about pimpin one myself. Gotta wait til after I break down my tanks for a move and begin a rebuild of the whole thing. 

Best wishes,

Wes


----------



## farmhand

Thinking about making my first canister a Sunsun. What are opinions about the built-in UV option vs. buying a stand alone unit. I would think a stand alone UV would be better as you could move it from tank to tank as needed. Your thoughts?


----------



## jmowbray

I agree with you farmhand. I have heard some people mention that the lights are nice to have internally, but I have also heard that the plastic the filter is made of isn't resistant to UV and could degrade over time.


----------



## JamieH

How quiet are these?

I need a new filter for a tank in my living room and the other half will DESTROY ME if it makes any noise.


----------



## wespastor

JamieH said:


> How quiet are these?
> 
> I need a new filter for a tank in my living room and the other half will DESTROY ME if it makes any noise.


No personal experience here ... But I have been folowing the posts on a few forums from ppl that own them ... they say that they are quiet .. some say dead quiet.

Lookin' forward to the time I get mine set up on my tank.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## archer772

JamieH said:


> How quiet are these?
> 
> I need a new filter for a tank in my living room and the other half will DESTROY ME if it makes any noise.


I am running 2 of them on my 120 in my living room and dont even hear them unless an air pocket gets trapped in one but that is almopst never and when it does happen I just push the primer button or tilt the filter to let it out


----------



## Dara

I can't hear anything from mines at all. I sometimes wonder if its even plugged in or not lol. Even my air pump is louder.


----------



## Minsc

Sounds like an awesome filter for the price. Are these things UL listed?


----------



## Dara

Has anyone actually pimped theirs out? I mean like spray painting the canister black?


----------



## mott

Minsc said:


> Sounds like an awesome filter for the price. Are these things UL listed?


Your joking right?


----------



## OverStocked

Where's the joke. My box and filter have a fancy ul logo. 

Speak about things you know....


> Sounds like an awesome filter for the price. Are these things UL listed?
> 
> 
> 
> Your joking right?
Click to expand...


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## mott

over_stocked said:


> Where's the joke. My box and filter have a fancy ul logo.
> 
> Speak about things you know....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I spoke too soon, I for sure am surprised! I just assumed something coming from china wouldn't be UL listed


----------



## OverStocked

Then half of the electronics in the world wouldn't be UL listed.


> Where's the joke. My box and filter have a fancy ul logo.
> 
> Speak about things you know....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke too soon, I for sure am surprised! I just assumed something coming from china wouldn't be UL listed
Click to expand...


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## mott

Yeah I guess I'm just jaded, oh well good luck with your sun sun's.


----------



## Minsc

over_stocked said:


> Where's the joke. My box and filter have a fancy ul logo.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## OverStocked

mott said:


> Yeah I guess I'm just jaded, oh well good luck with your sun sun's.


The computer you are typing on is likely 3/4 manufactured in china. It sure as heck wasn't made in the USA...


----------



## snoz0r

Update: Mine is still running strong as well, I run mine with some eheim substrat pro and cheap walmart pillow stuffing stuffed to the gills with a purigen pouch in it as well, even with the co2 reactor hooked up to it, the flow is GREAT. 

Lately I've converted the tank to a shrimp only tank and even with a fine sponge on it, the flow hasn't noticeably changed.

Tried it with pantyhose, that made a difference when the pantyhose got clogged the flow slowed, but with the sponge instead it's great.


----------



## Taysius

I've been looking on Ebay today for a Sunsun and I am not finding anything that has that name. What I am finding is one labeled with the brand "Perfect". It then says that Perfect is the same level brand as Sunsun and Jebo. The picture looks just like the one shown in this thread. So am I correct to assume that this is essentially the same filter?


----------



## cichlidude

Looks like they are sold out since its such a hot item. Wait a week or two.

*** Update ***

Search under 'Aquarium canister filter' you will find them then.


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Taysius said:


> I've been looking on Ebay today for a Sunsun and I am not finding anything that has that name. What I am finding is one labeled with the brand "Perfect". It then says that Perfect is the same level brand as Sunsun and Jebo. The picture looks just like the one shown in this thread. So am I correct to assume that this is essentially the same filter?


I found some a few days ago, search won't work right for them idk why.

:thumbsup:[/nourl] *I removed link per forum rules, just search harder*:fish:

Other size(s) if you poke around their stuff...


----------



## Taysius

Like I said, I found filters, just not the Sunsun, I found the brand Perfect and some that don't seem to list a brand at all. The one that Dirtyhermit listed is labeled as a Sunsun but I am looking for one without the UV. I should probably add that I've never actually bought off Ebay before so I'm not 100% sure what to look for or where to look.


I feel like they are the same thing that I am looking for, but I'm just not quite sure.


----------



## tuffgong

Tay,

Those are both SunSun's.


----------



## Craigthor

Just remember NO Ebay links are allowed and they will be removed. As per forum rules.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Just remember NO Ebay links are allowed and they will be removed. As per forum rules.


I thought that was just when you are trying to sell something:icon_ques


----------



## Craigthor

CL said:


> I thought that was just when you are trying to sell something:icon_ques


Nope it applies to all forums, they have been going through and removing them if posted for some time now.

Craig


----------



## Taysius

tuffgong said:


> Tay,
> 
> Those are both SunSun's.


I deleted my links, sorry about that. But thank you for verifying that those are what I was looking for.


----------



## cichlidude

Again, search EBay under "Aquarium Canister Filters". You will find them all over. They are model numbers 302, 303 and 304 (including 'B').


----------



## jmowbray

Just bought mine!!! It's going to be here Friday; I can't wait!!!


----------



## jmowbray

Never mind. This realy urks me! It's going to be here next Wednesday now!!!:angryfire


----------



## hbosman

subscribed


----------



## Stemwinder

Quick question: 

I've got my tank filled and I'm ready to hook up the filter. Is the "Dirtiness Entrance" supposed to be above the waterline or below it? Likewise, is the output supposed to be above the water or below it?

Sorry... these are total noob questions... but I really have no clue.

Thanks.


----------



## Stemwinder

I wish the 12-year-old Chinese kids that made this thing had put in some directions.

I got the pump to work... but have no clue if it is set up correctly. I feel clueless and frustrated.


----------



## wespastor

Stemwinder said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I've got my tank filled and I'm ready to hook up the filter. Is the "Dirtiness Entrance" supposed to be above the waterline or below it? Likewise, is the output supposed to be above the water or below it?
> 
> Sorry... these are total noob questions... but I really have no clue.
> 
> Thanks.





Stemwinder said:


> I wish the 12-year-old Chinese kids that made this thing had put in some directions.
> 
> I got the pump to work... but have no clue if it is set up correctly. I feel clueless and frustrated.


Yeah, I have hear that about these systems. I guess you have to have had a canister in the past to know how they set up. Maybe someone can help out and post pix of how they set theirs up and save some others some frustration like this.

Sorry I can't help you though.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Stemwinder

Well, it's on and it's running... and not making any weird noises (actually it's surprisingly silent). I submerged the output bar (to avoid losing precious CO2). Still not totally sure about the "Dirtiness Entrance" which came with both a cap and a weird floating plastic tube. I have the "DE" fully submerged and it seems to be operating without any problems. I suspect that the tube floats up to suck in any film that might be on the surface of the water. But that would mean that the tube would pull in air also, right? 

I didn't sleep well last night and I'm cranky. Probably not the best time for an aqua-virgin to set up a new toy without directions.  

Oh well... I just put in my AquaSafe to get the cycle going. Despite being tired and pissy I'm REALLY excited to have my VERY FIRST aquarium up and running. Now I just need to name it and start a journal.


----------



## Chaos_Being

Well, after a long consideration, I just ordered one of these as well- a 303B- for my 55g that I'll be setting up soon. The mix of price, built-in UV, and protien skimmer finally sold me vs. some of the more expensive options. The one that I ordered comes with some media (bio balls, ceramic rings, filter pads, and carbon that I won't be using.) I'm thinking of stacking my media in this order, from bottom to top:

Bio-balls
Filter pads
Ceramic rings
Fine floss (some poly-fil from a sewing store)
Purigen (to reduce tannin leach from driftwood)

This will be my first canister filter too, bring on the Engrish directions! :icon_lol:


----------



## Stemwinder

Chaos_Being said:


> Well, after a long consideration, I just ordered one of these as well- a 303B- for my 55g that I'll be setting up soon. The mix of price, built-in UV, and protien skimmer finally sold me vs. some of the more expensive options. The one that I ordered comes with some media (bio balls, ceramic rings, filter pads, and carbon that I won't be using.) I'm thinking of stacking my media in this order, from bottom to top:
> 
> Bio-balls
> Filter pads
> Ceramic rings
> Fine floss (some poly-fil from a sewing store)
> Purigen (to reduce tannin leach from driftwood)
> 
> This will be my first canister filter too, bring on the Engrish directions! :icon_lol:



No. No Engrish directions. No Chinese directions. Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch.


----------



## xJaypex

Where can i buy one of these filters? I just skimmed through a few pages and had no luck finding something


----------



## Craigthor

xJaypex said:


> Where can i buy one of these filters? I just skimmed through a few pages and had no luck finding something


Ebay!


----------



## xJaypex

I did searched on ebay but the ones i saw looked nothing like the pics i saw here. Ill search again.


----------



## Stemwinder

xJaypex said:


> I did searched on ebay but the ones i saw looked nothing like the pics i saw here. Ill search again.



Search for "cannister aquarium filter" and they will pop up. But they won't say "SunSun" or "Grech" in the title. Regardless, you will know it's them because of the cost. It's white with grey latches and has green tubes. 

Good luck.


----------



## jmowbray

jmowbray said:


> Ok I went to get filter media yesterday at Petsmart, no luck; it looked like the end of the world is coming. There was hardly anything left on the shelf’s, so I guess I'll have to order online.
> 
> I found this website and I have a couple of coupons and free shipping with them. However, there are two different sizes of filter media to choose from for the C series of filters. Which one will work? I don't want to order and have it be too small, bigger it always better in this case.  The same decision needs to be made for the Polishing pads as well. I know I can used batting and I will, I just want a little of everything on stock at my house.
> 
> 
> http://www.petmountain.com/product/aquarium-foam-sponges/512052/marineland-magnum-c-series-filter-foam.html


Can anyone help me?


----------



## jmowbray

Ok it got here today. It's up and running!!! No noise what so ever. Just one question when I go to change the media how do I stop the water? I primed it and forgot to put the media in so I shut the black lever/lock nothing happened. I had to raise the canister above the tank in order to keep the suction from over filling the canister and floor with more water. Then take off the hoses and hang them in the tank; oh I also unplugged it. There has to be an easier way than the way I did it, but I totally new to canister.


----------



## FSM

The lever is supposed to seal off the tubes. Yours is broken or you're doing it wrong.


----------



## bigboij

jmowbray said:


> Ok it got here today. It's up and running!!! No noise what so ever. Just one question when I go to change the media how do I stop the water? I primed it and forgot to put the media in so I shut the black lever/lock nothing happened. I had to raise the canister above the tank in order to keep the suction from over filling the canister and floor with more water. Then take off the hoses and hang them in the tank; oh I also unplugged it. There has to be an easier way than the way I did it, but I totally new to canister.


the lever should stop the flow thru the tubes make sure you unplug it first to save the motor from straining against a closed valve. after that us simply pull the lever/hose assembly right off it should have stopped all flow.


----------



## jmowbray

Thanks guys I will try that tonight.


----------



## tuffgong

Just ordered mine. Will it be too much flow for a 10 gallon?


----------



## tuffgong

Received my Grech GW-302 with no broken parts. It looks exactly like the SunSun mentioned in the OP. The box has www.cngrech.com which is 98% chinese, but does have the full line of the filters available for viewing. There are also a nice set of instructions with diagrams and photos in the box. The actual box itself has pretty detailed product info also. Hopefully I can post pics later. It took me all of 15 minutes to setup once i finished looking over all the cool parts. The hardest part was deciding what media i wanted to put in those huge baskets. Mine came with 2 white filter sponges, a thick blue coarse sponge, some crushed coral in a mesh bag, and some lava rock or something in a mesh bag. Once I got my media straight it was a breeze to get everything hooked up and running in tank. I filled the canister up before closing it and only had to hit the prime button once to get the tank to fill. I'm only using one of the spray bars since it's on a 10 gallon and the flow is great. I might drill the holes larger or go find some ball valves to regulate flow. I'm not using the protein skimmer b/c it takes up too much room in this small tank.

It's been running about an hour now and the tank is crystal clear already. Not sure if I will leave this filter on this tank permanently, but it needed a new filter so it's going to be the lab rat. I also have a 30 gal hex running to Aqua Clear HOB's that I want to get a canister for. So if everything goes right on the 10g then I will be purchasing another Grech/SunSun.

It's also running completely silent.


----------



## Chaos_Being

I got notification from the post office today that they are holding a package for me, which contains my 303B. My wife is going to grab it for me tomorrow, but it will be a bit before I get it up and running. I started resealing my tank on Monday, managed to pinch the heck out of one of the nerves in my left hand while doing so (my pinky and ring finger just stopped being numb as of this afternoon,) and my brother in law is getting married this weekend so the tank won't see fresh silicone in it until next week at the earliest. 

Between all this, slow shipping, damaged packages, and slow decision making, it's going to be a relief when the darn aquarium actually has water in it and is ready to be planted.


----------



## cichlidude

tuffgong said:


> Just ordered mine. Will it be too much flow for a 10 gallon?


Probably. I suspect the smallest could be used on a 29 gallon.


----------



## tuffgong

cichlidude said:


> Probably. I suspect the smallest could be used on a 29 gallon.


It's already running on the 10 gallon and I'm very pleased. Just need to be able to regulate the flow.


----------



## reybie

tuffgong said:


> It's already running on the 10 gallon and I'm very pleased. Just need to be able to regulate the flow.


It'll probably regulate itself overtime as gunk builds up inside the filter.


----------



## tuffgong

Very true reybie, but I need to be able to regulate the flow at will. Since this filter is a huge overkill for this tank I need to turn the flow down at feeding time so that the fish can actually eat the food before it gets sucked into the intake.


----------



## Chaos_Being

I got my 303B last week...wow, it is huge. The seller I bought it from had unboxed it and reboxed it along with the extra media in a plain cardboard box, so I didn't even get the engrish instructions on the original box :hihi: I'm not worried though, I've never owned a canister filter before but i'm not entirely new to water pump setups; it looks pretty straightforwards.

Mine does appear to have a lever that could be used to control flow if left half open I think (looks like it is used to close off the tubes for when you need to remove the canister for cleaning.) I'm not sure if the 302 has that, but I would think that it should and could be used to restrict flow.


----------



## OverStocked

Chaos_Being said:


> I got my 303B last week...wow, it is huge. The seller I bought it from had unboxed it and reboxed it along with the extra media in a plain cardboard box, so I didn't even get the engrish instructions on the original box :hihi: I'm not worried though, I've never owned a canister filter before but i'm not entirely new to water pump setups; it looks pretty straightforwards.
> 
> Mine does appear to have a lever that could be used to control flow if left half open I think (looks like it is used to close off the tubes for when you need to remove the canister for cleaning.) I'm not sure if the 302 has that, but I would think that it should and could be used to restrict flow.


If you mean the lever that attaches the hose assembly to the canisert, then no, it is not used to throttle it. It literally is what holds the hose assembly to the canister and would have a huge leak if not sealed...


----------



## tuffgong

over-stocked,

I think this thread has sold at least 20 filters. SunSun owes you some commission money!!


----------



## OverStocked

tuffgong said:


> over-stocked,
> 
> I think this thread has sold at least 20 filters. SunSun owes you some commission money!!


I know! I actually got approved to be a dealer, but the price they gave me was crap. I had to pass as it would be more expensive than most of the prices around.


----------



## Chaos_Being

over_stocked said:


> If you mean the lever that attaches the hose assembly to the canisert, then no, it is not used to throttle it. It literally is what holds the hose assembly to the canister and would have a huge leak if not sealed...


Ah ok, that makes sense. I honestly didn't get much of a chance to look closely at it. Good thing that now I won't try :hihi:


----------



## TeamTeal

i have a hard time finding this filter on ebay. any keywords to search for? and which one would be fit for a 40g Breeder?


----------



## cichlidude

Very easy, search 'Canister Filter'.


----------



## TeamTeal

which one would be good for a 40gB tank, i see some that are like $100 and some in the $5x range with shipping


----------



## tuffgong

I've got the cheapest one and it would easily handle a 40 gallon breeder. Your total should be no more than $60. If you need more help PM me.


----------



## jeffvmd

I just ordered mine. After all the good feedbacks and seeing the 20gallon long tank and stand I just got from a petco sale, I finally gave in.:hihi:


----------



## tuffgong

*SunSun/Grech 302 Pics/Instructions*

I finally got some time tonight to take some pics of the box my Sunsun/Grech came in. Hopefully this will help somebody at some point in time. 

Front of the box.









Parts list on the side of the box. Please note the infamous Dirtiness Entrance! :icon_lol:









Operation Instructions on the side of the box. They are worth reading for a laugh at the least.


----------



## jmowbray

My favorite part is the "Input and Output Curvy" bars. lmao


----------



## Vidivici

A lot of the ones i am finding for cheap dont have the media with them :icon_neut (i probably suck at looking)

so i was wondering what media would i have to put in / what would be the approximate cost


----------



## OverStocked

Vidivici said:


> A lot of the ones i am finding for cheap dont have the media with them :icon_neut (i probably suck at looking)
> 
> so i was wondering what media would i have to put in / what would be the approximate cost


Look for the one that is 38 bucks plus shipping. Comes with what you need.


----------



## Vidivici

Hmmm after farther looking i found one being sold by the same company for the same amount but it claims to have media while the other one doesnt. Anyone know why that would happen?


they are the $38 ones


----------



## tuffgong

Search for Discount-Aquatic as the seller. I've bought two from them and they both came with media.


----------



## dizzle 21

glad i found this thread im going to jump on the band wagon!

are the uv steralizers worth the extra $? or not really worth it?


----------



## dizzle 21

and what size lily pipes can you use? 13mm?


----------



## Chaos_Being

I got my 303B hooked up and running yesterday, and I have to say...it is flawless so far at least. It is almost completely silent, and the flow is great. I love the built-in skimmer (which has already eliminated the darn duckweed that came on some of my plants,) and I'm sure the UV will come in handy at some point. I'm glad I saved some money over the other alternatives.


----------



## OverStocked

dizzle 21 said:


> and what size lily pipes can you use? 13mm?


For my 302 I use 16mm. I would guess they all use 16mm.


----------



## DevonCloud

It was because of this thread that I bought a 302 for my 29 gallon a few months ago and it has worked flawlessly for me. Nice deep media baskets and completely silent. I loved it so much, I bought a 304 for my son's 55 gallon. He's a goldfish boy and this thing has kept the water cleaner then 2 Penguin 350's ever did. Price with shipping for both was under $200.


----------



## dizzle 21

Just made my order for the 302 w/ uv so i guess i can join the sun sun pimp club now..lol


----------



## tuffgong

over_stocked has done the industry a large amount of benefit by taking the SunSun plunge and documenting his experience. Quality yet inexpensive equipment will only make the hobby bigger and better!


----------



## dizzle 21

i just think alot of companies try to over complicate things. The sunsun seems like a pretty simple design and thats why im going to try it out.


----------



## tuffgong

It's funny that you mention that. I cleaned my SunSun and my Eheim last night. Both were very simple to clean. The sunsun took about 15-20 min to clean and get it back up and running on the tank. My Eheim took about 15 minutes to clean and an hour to prime. Chalk one up for the SunSun!


----------



## dizzle 21

ya like the new fluval G-series.. has like a computer on it and its about $500..lol and prob performs just as well as a eheim or sun sun


----------



## aGiantLeaf

Woo just ordered the biggest for my 20g nano jungle!


----------



## jason32835

I'm going to be getting a sunsun for a 55 gallon turtle tank and I'm not sure which one to get. Turtles are supposed to be particularly dirty, but I still don't want to get a bigger filter then I need, to save power.

From the people who own the 302, are they be enough for 55g? Or should I go up to the 303?

Thanks! And thanks for this great thread!


----------



## Stemwinder

When in doubt, go with the larger filter.


----------



## mott

tuffgong said:


> It's funny that you mention that. I cleaned my SunSun and my Eheim last night. Both were very simple to clean. The sunsun took about 15-20 min to clean and get it back up and running on the tank. My Eheim took about 15 minutes to clean and an hour to prime. Chalk one up for the SunSun!


Just curious, why did it take you so long to prime your eheim? What model do you have?


----------



## jason32835

Stemwinder said:


> When in doubt, go with the larger filter.


Ah haa.. Same philosophy as flat screen tvs.. go it. Thanks!


----------



## aGiantLeaf

This thing came with so much grease and oil on the ring it made my water oilly! Damn HOrizon Oil spill right in my tank!


----------



## macclellan

dizzle 21 said:


> i just think alot of companies try to over complicate things. The sunsun seems like a pretty simple design and thats why im going to try it out.


 The basic design is _very_ similar to the award-winning design of the Rena Filstar canisters.


----------



## kaldurak

How long should I run my existing Aquaclear 30 AND SunSun together before I have enough bacteria established in the SunSun to remove the AC30 and just run the SunSun?


----------



## DevonCloud

Personally, I took the filter sponges out of my Penguin 350's I had and placed them in the SunSun's on my 29 and 55 gallon tanks.


----------



## Kwazar

Well I just ordered a SunSun 320 for my 29g, all 100% due to this thread. Anyone who noses around this forum can quickly see all the Eheim stuff being promoted, and they are obviously outstanding filters. However, this will be my first canister filter (hopefully ends up well) and I just can't get the price difference out of my head. Bought mine on eBay for less than $60 from highly rated seller discountaquatics. Will try and remember to post how mine turns out.


----------



## DevonCloud

Like many products, when you buy the brand name, you're paying for the research and advertising they have shelled out to create and promote the product. Mix in a little fanboyism for the name and you have a much higher priced unit, without necessarily more quality. I took my SunSun into my LFS to get some media for it when I first purchased the unit and the guys there swore it was a painted Marineland or JEBO filter. I told them it more or less was, but minus about $100.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

I've had my 304 on my 50t for a few months, and it leaves something to be desired. There's lots of flow, it's super-quiet, and the surface skimmer (or "dirtiness entrance" works great).

The problem is that the water is NOT crystal clear. There are fairly large pieces of debris constantly floating around. I've got the three filter pads it came with in 1 tray, 2 trays full of quilt batting, and 1 tray of ceramic rings. I blocked the bypass issue in the tray handles, but to no avail.

This is my first canister filter, and my first planted tank, so I'm not sure whether the floating chunks are the status quo...though I feel like that would be unlikely.

Any ideas?


----------



## tuffgong

I think your problem is having your ceramic rings in the top tray and not having a pad in that tray. When I clean my filter my ceramic tray is always full of light brown/tan chunks. I've got a pad or two in the bottom tray and a pad on top of the media in the top tray. I'm not sure if they are all supposed to be in one tray like you have them setup. I need to look to be accurate, but I think my bottom pad is for big pieces of debris and the top most pad is for very fine debris. I think if you add/move a pad or two to the top tray any remaining chunks will be caught in the pad as the water leaves the last tray and goes back to the tank. My water is crystal clear with zero chunks. 

Let us know how u make out.


----------



## HungrySpleen

*11 months of dead silence*

after 11 months of this being my first canister filter im gonna say that this thing is awesome as heck. doesnt make a sound and gets the water clean as a whistle. super easy to clean and i only clean it every couple a months, call me lazy cant complain about anything on this filter.

for media i use floss in the bottom tray then half full of floss with thin layer of Matrix on top of it in second and finally Matrix bio rocks for the top tray.


----------



## archer772

8 months still silent and going strong and it is still keeping my water nice and clear. I have bio balls in the bottom tray, pot scrubbers in the middle tray and then filter floss in the top tray along with some carbon and GFO and I clean mine about every 2 months.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

Just switched up the order of my media, but I feel like the amount of surface area I've got in there ought to be sufficient regardless.

As a bonus, while I was priming, I blew a snail out of the dirtiness entrance and improved its suction by an order of magnitude.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

12 hours later and no improvement. Water may be a bit worse, actually.

Is there anything else I could be doing wrong? Or was buying a SunSun what I did wrong?


----------



## OverStocked

Buying a sunsun wasn't yoru problem. If you don't suck out some of this gun during water changes it will never go away.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

I do. Weekly.


----------



## mott

Ya probably got a wonky can, every once and a while it happens with even the big name cans, send it back, what kinda warranty do these things have?


----------



## Tommo

Well after reading this all the way down in Aus 

I thought to myself why the bloody hell not  So i bought one "for my shrimp tank"

Let see how it goes once it arrives  

Cheers 

Andrew


----------



## davinci27

Where'd you find one. I was just looking around ebay to find one, but didn't see any.


----------



## tuffgong

Search for "3-STAGE CANISTER FILTER" on ebay.


----------



## macclellan

DevonCloud said:


> Like many products, when you buy the brand name, you're paying for the research and advertising they have shelled out to create and promote the product. Mix in a little fanboyism for the name and you have a much higher priced unit, without necessarily more quality. I took my SunSun into my LFS to get some media for it when I first purchased the unit and the guys there swore it was a painted Marineland or JEBO filter. I told them it more or less was, but minus about $100.


 LOL @ JEBO fanboyism and the claim that they make high-quality products. JEBO_ is_ a manufacturer of low-quality, cheap aquarium products. They just have a US-online store presence, not straight-imports from China for ebay-only sales like the SunSun.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

mott said:


> Ya probably got a wonky can, every once and a while it happens with even the big name cans, send it back, what kinda warranty do these things have?


I asked the eBay seller if she had the contact info for SunSun, and she does not. She's not willing to exchange, especially because I've already exchanged once (the first one leaked).


----------



## acropora1981

Are parts available for it? That seems to be the problem with these sorts of things - what happens when the o-ring wears out in 2-3 years?

Eheim parts are readily available...


----------



## OverStocked

acropora1981 said:


> Are parts available for it? That seems to be the problem with these sorts of things - what happens when the o-ring wears out in 2-3 years?
> 
> Eheim parts are readily available...


Many parts will interchange with the Marineland c series. 

That being said. I can throw it away, but another one, throw that one away and then buy a new one and I am to the price point of a comparable eheim(with ugly green hoses and outrageously priced media). 

Fanboys will be fanboys... but my wallet speaks louder than my loyalty. 



There is a reason I sell my products cheaper than anyone else can.... If I won't spend more for a brand why would I expect others to.


----------



## tuffgong

So true Over_Stocked. Eheim parts are about as expensive as a new SunSun. If something were to break I would just buy a new sunsun and keep the old one for parts. Problem solved.


----------



## Chaos_Being

tuffgong said:


> So true Over_Stocked. Eheim parts are about as expensive as a new SunSun. If something were to break I would just buy a new sunsun and keep the old one for parts. Problem solved.


Same.

I cleaned out my 303B last night for the first time after running it for about a month and a half (I was starting to notice a very slight reduction in flow, or at least I think I did.) Either way, it probably could have gone a little longer but it ended up being gunky enough that I was glad I got in there. Re-priming it ended up being a little more challenging than the first time, but that was probably my fault for not starting with enough water in the canister. Still running great and keeping my tank clean!


----------



## zoot1788

*sun sun hw-302*

just bought 2 and cant seem to get one going at all the other started spewing water right out the sides. what am i doing wrong? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OverStocked

zoot1788 said:


> just bought 2 and cant seem to get one going at all the other started spewing water right out the sides. what am i doing wrong? any help would be appreciated.



Did you fill them full of what to start? You will never get them going otherwise. 

Also, make sure they are lined up with the pipes inside....


----------



## zoot1788

*sun sun hw-302*

ok so i need to fill the cannister with water and then hook it up and turn it on and pump it to get to flow. i did notice that where the intake and outtake r it comes off really easily. any ideas on how to keep it in there?


----------



## mott

Just like any canister suck on the output with the can empty, it's a primitive way of priming but very effective and easy


----------



## OverStocked

Put hose on adapter then screw black ring towards hose to clamp it down. 



> ok so i need to fill the cannister with water and then hook it up and turn it on and pump it to get to flow. i did notice that where the intake and outtake r it comes off really easily. any ideas on how to keep it in there?



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoot1788

*sun sun hw-302*

ok i just tried the other one that i bought but this time i filled it up with water and as soon as i get it going water starts flowing down the sides like it s not sealing completely or something. so i have this problem with both of them. i bought one with a uv light and one without. if that makes a difference at all.


----------



## OverStocked

You're doing something wrong... is the oring in place? Do you have the input/output hose clamp in the down position? Is water coming from top or sides? If sides check the oring, though i never had a problem. 

You have all four clamps secured tight? The hoses secured and in place? Oring in place?






> ok i just tried the other one that i bought but this time i filled it up with water and as soon as i get it going water starts flowing down the sides like it s not sealing completely or something. so i have this problem with both of them. i bought one with a uv light and one without. if that makes a difference at all.



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoot1788

*sun sun hw-302*

ah but wait I got one of them going!!!!! Problem now is its in front of the tank and not in the stand. now to switch it! lol


ok all fixed yay!!! i think ill leave the other one for tomorrow! dont know what the problem was but i did take it apart and put it back together and cursed at it a few times. 

I have to say it is quiet!!!!!
thanks for the help guys. :icon_smil


----------



## sea_bird200

does anyone knows how the water intake and outlet work on this thing ??? I don't see any pipe comming down from the head unit.. Just one big header engage to the body


----------



## tuffgong

Water enters the canister, then goes to the bottom of the can and up through the media trays. Once it reaches the top it's pumped out through the outlet.


----------



## neumahrs

Does this filter have a built in flow control?


----------



## sea_bird200

tuffgong said:


> Water enters the canister, then goes to the bottom of the can and up through the media trays. Once it reaches the top it's pumped out through the outlet.



so all the debris travel to the bottom first ??? then the bottom tray must be the dirtiest one.... which tray should I place the bio balls and which tray is for carbon ??? there is a plastic web attach to the head unit.. Should I place a filter pad there also ???


----------



## cichlidude

Yes filters from bottom to top. So the bottom should have your course filter material, then bio balls, last would be ceramic rings and polishing filter material. Carbon is only needed to remove medications or to help clear odors from water. You don't need any carbon.


----------



## catfish-gabe

*sun sun media problem*

i just got a jhw-303b sun sun filter, and it's been working great but there's a little problem..... no filter media for it anywhere on line, or in stores for that matter. if anyone knows of a place or website... i'll appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## OverStocked

Just buy quilt batting from walmart, I get the stuff that comes in rolls as it can be cut easy. wayyyy cheaper than any filter media. 

Whatever you find cheapest for biomedia.


----------



## tuffgong

+1 to what over_stocked said.

I also have cut pads from the large grids of filter media they sell at most LFS for a couple bucks. You can stuff any gaps with the polyfill stuff.


----------



## sea_bird200

*Try Ebay*



catfish-gabe said:


> i just got a jhw-303b sun sun filter, and it's been working great but there's a little problem..... no filter media for it anywhere on line, or in stores for that matter. if anyone knows of a place or website... i'll appreciate it. thanks.


here:
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=SUNSUN+FILTER+pad


----------



## wespastor

sea_bird200 said:


> here:
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=SUNSUN+FILTER+pad


Most of use just use Pot scrubbies from Dollar General, Ceramic Noodle things from some other maker, And Quilt batting cut over size to fit sug for polishing.

I use:
Fluval Cermamic Prefilter media in the bottom,
Pot Scubbies from Dollar General in the middle; and
Quilt batting on the top.

My filter came with 3 filter pads that were cut to fit the trays. I put all of those in the top tray with the quilt batting samiched (correct speeling:icon_cool) between them.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## acropora1981

over_stocked said:


> Many parts will interchange with the Marineland c series.
> 
> That being said. I can throw it away, but another one, throw that one away and then buy a new one and I am to the price point of a comparable eheim(with ugly green hoses and outrageously priced media).


I can tell you are extremely environmentally conscious person. :icon_roll

I'll take long life, build quality and re-usability over price any day. And in terms of eheim hoses - I spray paint mine black with Krylon fusion (spray paint for plastics) and they melt into the black background of my tanks. The hoses themseves are never seen, as they are inside the stand or behind the tank.


----------



## bigboij

acropora1981 said:


> I can tell you are extremely environmentally conscious person. :icon_roll
> 
> I'll take long life, build quality and re-usability over price any day. And in terms of eheim hoses - I spray paint mine black with Krylon fusion (spray paint for plastics) and they melt into the black background of my tanks. The hoses themseves are never seen, as they are inside the stand or behind the tank.



im pretty sure that was just to prove a point of cost.......


being said i see my sunsun lasting on just fine.


----------



## illusived

New to using canister in general and I wanted to know how you would clean it? Do you just lift the flow control tab on the Sun Sun to block the water from going in and out and take that part out so water doesn't go on the floor? Then proceed to carry the canister itself out for cleaning?


----------



## RLee

illusived said:


> New to using canister in general and I wanted to know how you would clean it? Do you just lift the flow control tab on the Sun Sun to block the water from going in and out and take that part out so water doesn't go on the floor? Then proceed to carry the canister itself out for cleaning?


Yes and no, the tab is not a flow control on the sun sun be cause it closes the intake and output simultaneously. It should not be used for flow control because one would only want to restrict the output to reduce flow not the input. For cleaning though it works great, a little water spills out when you disconnect the hose assembly but just a little.


----------



## DANIELSON

What model should i get for a 20G Long tank shrimp only? Where is the cheapest online? Thanks


----------



## TeamTeal

DANIELSON said:


> What model should i get for a 20G Long tank shrimp only? Where is the cheapest online? Thanks


ebay.


----------



## DANIELSON

Ok thanks. Anyone know which model would work for me 20G long tank? Im not sure about the whole gph equation.


----------



## wespastor

DANIELSON said:


> Ok thanks. Anyone know which model would work for me 20G long tank? Im not sure about the whole gph equation.


 
I use an HW-302

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-STAGE-EXTERNA...210477&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5664153737812963782


I also have it valved down for a slower flow.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## mrchach

acropora1981 said:


> *I can tell you are extremely environmentally conscious person. :icon_roll*
> 
> I'll take long life, build quality and re-usability over price any day. And in terms of eheim hoses - *I spray paint mine black with Krylon fusion (spray paint for plastics)* and they melt into the black background of my tanks. The hoses themseves are never seen, as they are inside the stand or behind the tank.


lol! Ya gotta love that environmentaly friendly spray paint for plastics

i love the "green movement"

----------------------------------------------------------------------

If I can afford it I go with stabilized brands, better customer service, easily found parts, warranties, etc...

that being said...

I drive a used toyota, I have an clearance display model insignia tv, and will be the proud owner of a perfect/greihm?/sunsun filter in the next couple weeks

only thing I have with a warranty is my xbox, cause i know that things gonna break


----------



## doggfish

*Sunsun*



over_stocked said:


> I know! I actually got approved to be a dealer, but the price they gave me was crap. I had to pass as it would be more expensive than most of the prices around.


was looking at these filters do you happen to know were you can buy the replacement pads, such as brand 
thanks


----------



## acropora1981

mrchach said:


> lol! Ya gotta love that environmentaly friendly spray paint for plastics
> 
> i love the "green movement"


little bit a spray paint is better than a lot of plastic.


----------



## random_alias

acropora1981 said:


> Are parts available for it? That seems to be the problem with these sorts of things - what happens when the o-ring wears out in 2-3 years?
> 
> Eheim parts are readily available...


I haven't asked about the o-ring, but I just ordered a backup impeller assembly for the 303B for all of $12, including shipping. For prices like that, it's better to go ahead and order a replacement impeller (and maybe o-ring) now, even if you don't need them till much later.


----------



## irbenson

I just ran into a 530gph sunsun. Maybe I'm just slow(most likely...) but this is the first time I've seen this model 
(Not allowed to post ebay links but it's $78.99 + $25 shipping($104 total) Model HW304-B

Too bad the shipping is $25 vs $15 for the 265gph model

For the people who have already purchased one of these canisters(any model)...
1) Was signature required?
2) Is it still running well after a period of time? Would it be audible from 5 feet away if it was placed in a metal stand(no doors)?


----------



## Manshrimp

I have had the 302 model for almost 2 years now. I don't buy pads for it. Instead, I use polyfil. A big bag from Walmart is 4 bucks and lasted me over a year.

As for needing a signature, I don't remember.

Mine is still running well. I also have it set up in an open metal stand. It is just slightly audible if you get your ear up close to it but you definitely cannot hear it from a couple feet away. Be forewarned that priming these are a pain.


----------



## RipariumGuy

I think I am also going to "bite" and buy one of these for my 40GH. Quick question though, what size Hydor inline heater should I buy?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Yeah, I might get one of these also. I want to try a canister and I have never had one before. I always thought these were a piece of crap, but I guess thats wrong.


----------



## jmowbray

JakeJ said:


> I think I am also going to "bite" and buy one of these for my 40GH. Quick question though, what size Hydor inline heater should I buy?


I would go with a 300W that way if you ever get a larger tank or want to use it on a larger tank you can w/o buying another heater.


----------



## RipariumGuy

jmowbray said:


> I would go with a 300W that way if you ever get a larger tank or want to use it on a larger tank you can w/o buying another heater.


The problem is, I can't get a larger tank. Atleast for about 7-8 years if ever. :icon_frow

So its either the 5/8 or the 1/2 200w. Which one will fit? BTW, this will be on my 40gB.


----------



## jmowbray

ok then I would go with the 200W. It depends on you size of hose you want to go. I forget what size the filter is, I think it's 5/8 but I'm not sure.


----------



## fischman

5/8" is correct! 200W will be fine. Great heater and I'm using it on my Sunsun 302


----------



## RipariumGuy

fischman said:


> 5/8" is correct! 200W will be fine. Great heater and I'm using it on my Sunsun 302


OK, thanks guys!


----------



## RipariumGuy

One more thing... I want the flow rate of the filter with the UV. Is the OK? Does it work? Or is it determinal to the filter?


----------



## tuffgong

Jake,
Are you asking if the UV sterilizer inside the Sunsun is detrimental to the filter?


----------



## irbenson

tuffgong said:


> Jake,
> Are you asking if the UV sterilizer inside the Sunsun is detrimental to the filter?


I think he wants to slow down the flow rate for the UV to be more effective and he's wondering if the slower flow rate will harm the filter


----------



## RipariumGuy

tuffgong said:


> Jake,
> Are you asking if the UV sterilizer inside the Sunsun is detrimental to the filter?





irbenson said:


> I think he wants to slow down the flow rate for the UV to be more effective and he's wondering if the slower flow rate will harm the filter


Whoa.... Sorry about that guys. That was one of my no thought at all posts. :thumbsdow

I was wondering if 1. the UV actually works well 2. It does not reduce the flow rate of the filter and 3. if I should buy it.

Really sorry 'bout that. I wasn't really thinking.


----------



## tuffgong

It's cool. It happens to us all.

1. Yes. Even though I've never had a major reason to use it when I have the water seems clearer. I wanted UV for green water and/or killing anything messing with the fish, but I haven't had a single problem since putting the Sunsun on that tank.

2. Zero flow reduction for me. The way it is integrated into the canister design doesn't affect the flow rate at all. The Sunsun I have with the UV on it has 4 media trays so it's really tall and powerful. I have it on a 35 gallon hex and haven't cleaned it in at least 7 months. The flow has slowed, but still breaks the surface of the tank so no point in cleaning it yet.

3. It can't hurt to buy the filter w/UV, but not required to be happy with your Sunsun purchase.


----------



## kevmo911

Got my "Perfect" (the 264gph one) a week ago and I'm loving the sound (or complete lack) of it. Originally I put some of the media from my previous HOB AQ70 to transfer some bacteria, but found that the flow was very low. Using a highly accurate flow-checking method (1L bottle and a phone in timer mode, trying not to drop the phone in the tank) and ended up with about 55gph.

I then removed the extra media and left just the 3 cotton pads that come with the canister and checked again, and came up with about 140gph.

The tank rim is about 4 1/2 feet off the floor (where the canister is), so the water has some extra climb. I'm not thrilled with the flow rate, but I think the elimination of sound, lack of surface agitation (CO2 diffusion issues), and overall much cleaner look more than make up for it, especially since the Perfect was just a few dollars more than the AQ70 was. Overall, very happy with my new toy!


----------



## Caleb19

Hey guys, I'm seriously looking into purchasing one of these bad boys. My only question is, should I go with the 303 or upgrade to the 304 for a 55 gallon? I know this is opinion based, but I'd like to get a consensus on the topic. Thanks in advance for any insight you can contribute. Cheerz!


----------



## random_alias

Well, a 55g is 4 feet long. So, the question becomes this: Are you going to use two filters, one on each end, or are you going to try to use one filter to circulate water from one end to the other? On 4 foot tanks, many people opt to use two smaller filters instead of one larger filter. It boils down to a matter of preference. If you are going to try to use one filter to circulate water across 4 feet and then back again, I would go higher than the 303. With two filters, you could circulate your water well with even currents instead of having a super strong current in one area and a weaker current in the other.


----------



## RipariumGuy

tuffgong said:


> It's cool. It happens to us all.
> 
> 1. Yes. Even though I've never had a major reason to use it when I have the water seems clearer. I wanted UV for green water and/or killing anything messing with the fish, but I haven't had a single problem since putting the Sunsun on that tank.
> 
> 2. Zero flow reduction for me. The way it is integrated into the canister design doesn't affect the flow rate at all. The Sunsun I have with the UV on it has 4 media trays so it's really tall and powerful. I have it on a 35 gallon hex and haven't cleaned it in at least 7 months. The flow has slowed, but still breaks the surface of the tank so no point in cleaning it yet.
> 
> 3. It can't hurt to buy the filter w/UV, but not required to be happy with your Sunsun purchase.


Thank you very much for the response. UV it is! :biggrin:


----------



## Patriot

Well you got me sold after reading this whole thread. Can't find filters or supplies period here in Japan since I can't speak or read Japanese. There's only one fish store around base and even then its hard trying to explain what your looking for. While I'm ordering off Ebay is there anything else I should get to go with it such as this poly-fil stuff everyone speaks of, bioballs, etc.


----------



## Julii Cory

I just bought my SunSun (Perfect HW-302) Canister filter from kool-goods and can't wait to set it up next to my Marineland C-160. $56 for a SunSun and $80 for a Marineland. I'll post again when I receive it and install it.

E


----------



## RipariumGuy

What is the tubing size for the 265GPH Sunsun? It is 5/8in right? Would the filter it be enough with a good powerhead for a well stocked 40g breeder?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Dongo

I bought a filter from discountaquatic on eebay. It was the 265gph model and it came as a AquaTop 300. There was no surface skimmer included (even though it was advertised) and so I contacted the seller. I was informed that this is the new model and the skimmer was eliminated because it was causing problems (sucking in air). I got him to send me the missing part, as it was advertised, but I couldn't get the skimmer to work, wouldn't skim anything.

The spray bar cracked when I was putting it together but I managed ot fix it with some hose. Other then that the filter works well so far, quiter than my HOB filter. The english instructions weren't bad but you don't need them anyway. I never had a canister filter and I set it up just fine. Took me about 30mins to prime it with my Rex style CO2 reactor attached (which it works just fine with). 

It's probably just rebranded with the skimmer removed but I suppose it could also be a new model. As mentioned before the actual flow rate is less than the 265gph.

JakeJ: The hoses on mine were 5/8" inside dia.

Daniel.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Thanks much Dongo!


----------



## RipariumGuy

I took the plunge, and should get mine in a couple of days. So exited!


----------



## smackpixi

I received mine yesterday. Bought from discountaquatic. Shipped quick, packed well. Mine is branded Aquatop Aquatic Supplies. Did not have the the surface skimmer, everyone says it's crap, but kinda wanted to try it. The inlet has a spot for it, but it's just capped. Sad about that. The "$15 free media" was a giant bag of carbon, about 12 bio balls and 12 ceramic rings in addition to the one coarse pad (cut poorly, too small) and three fine pads (make quilt batting look fancy). I'm fully capable of replacing the stock pads with something useful, but just seems weird that was their choice to include. 

My first reaction was "what a piece of crap". It's very cheaply made. This is my second "cheapo" filter, first was a Odyssea CRS 500. My first reaction to that one was, "this is freaking awsome". Compared to the "SunSun", the Odyssea is a brick house. 

I intend to use it as a supplementary filter to the Odyssea. Mechanical in the Odyssea, and bio in this one. I really don't hope to open this filter but once or twice a year. Which is good cause it feels like a delicate piece of crap that will break at any moment. As said, cheaply made. And the pump primer will give you a work out...pretty useless. Recommend pre-loading the filter and inlet tube with water and not using it.

One thing in it's favor is the spray bar. It comes in two parts. But if you only use the end part, you can put the outlet on the side of the aquarium instead of the back. I'm pretty happy about that as it will fit well into my water circulation plans.

Honestly though, while it doesn't leak, and does it's job, it's not something i'd reccommend, even at this price. Get an Odyssea if you want a cheap canister...takes about 5 bucks to mod into a great filter. No spray bar, but about 15 bucks to a guy in this forum or 5 bucks at Home Depot will build you a great one. This filter will cost you more than that just to get in decent reusable media. And double the flow in the Odyssea.

I have no idea why anyone would reccommend this with anything other than "well, i guess it IS a canister filter". If you're poor, or if you're a kid saving up their allowance to buy a canister and don't want the Odyssea, save for a few months longer and buy a Rena or if you're patient and Eheim. You'll be happier.


----------



## RipariumGuy

smackpixi said:


> I received mine yesterday. Bought from discountaquatic. Shipped quick, packed well. Mine is branded Aquatop Aquatic Supplies. Did not have the the surface skimmer, everyone says it's crap, but kinda wanted to try it. The inlet has a spot for it, but it's just capped. Sad about that. The "$15 free media" was a giant bag of carbon, about 12 bio balls and 12 ceramic rings in addition to the one coarse pad (cut poorly, too small) and three fine pads (make quilt batting look fancy). I'm fully capable of replacing the stock pads with something useful, but just seems weird that was their choice to include.
> 
> My first reaction was "what a piece of crap". It's very cheaply made. This is my second "cheapo" filter, first was a Odyssea CRS 500. My first reaction to that one was, "this is freaking awsome". Compared to the "SunSun", the Odyssea is a brick house.
> 
> I intend to use it as a supplementary filter to the Odyssea. Mechanical in the Odyssea, and bio in this one. I really don't hope to open this filter but once or twice a year. Which is good cause it feels like a delicate piece of crap that will break at any moment. As said, cheaply made. And the pump primer will give you a work out...pretty useless. Recommend pre-loading the filter and inlet tube with water and not using it.
> 
> One thing in it's favor is the spray bar. It comes in two parts. But if you only use the end part, you can put the outlet on the side of the aquarium instead of the back. I'm pretty happy about that as it will fit well into my water circulation plans.
> 
> Honestly though, while it doesn't leak, and does it's job, it's not something i'd reccommend, even at this price. Get an Odyssea if you want a cheap canister...takes about 5 bucks to mod into a great filter. No spray bar, but about 15 bucks to a guy in this forum or 5 bucks at Home Depot will build you a great one. This filter will cost you more than that just to get in decent reusable media. And double the flow in the Odyssea.
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would reccommend this with anything other than "well, i guess it IS a canister filter". If you're poor, or if you're a kid saving up their allowance to buy a canister and don't want the Odyssea, save for a few months longer and buy a Rena or if you're patient and Eheim. You'll be happier.


Dag nab it! Now I am second guessing myself on buying one. :icon_eek:

Anybody want a NIB SunSun?


----------



## tuffgong

There will always be naysayers, but this thread speaks for itself. There are too many of us that are happy with our Sunsun's for one person's negative *opinion* to make a difference.


----------



## smackpixi

As a Eheim pimp club member, you must appreciate build quality...or you don't belong. The SunSun does do it's job, but compared to an Eheim, it's laughable in build quality. I never said it didn't work, just that it's a cheap piece of crap. I can't believe even people that endorse the filter would deny that.


----------



## tuffgong

My Eheim requires 5x as much work as both of my Sunsun's combined. The only reason I own one is b/c I caught it for a great price and wanted to see what all the hype was about. Only to discover that it was just that...Hype. Nice try though...


----------



## mott

tuffgong said:


> My Eheim requires 5x as much work as both of my Sunsun's combined. The only reason I own one is b/c I caught it for a great price and wanted to see what all the hype was about. Only to discover that it was just that...Hype. Nice try though...


Please explain 5x the work.
What eheim do you have?


----------



## smackpixi

anyone that's ever heard a heart....


----------



## random_alias

I've owned 2 Eheim 2213 Classics and one Eheim II 2026. I have an Eheim 2026 and 2213 sitting upstairs, unused. I am running a SunSun 303B right now on an ADA 90-P. I am also using an ADA metal stand. I have used ADA pipes, Cal Aqua Pipes, and cheap knockoff pipes.

My personal feeling is, through my various experiences, that higher quality makes more of a difference in some areas than others. It's up to each individual to decide how the price/performance relationship fits his or her needs and income.

The Eheims I have are built to be much more physically sturdy than the SunSun. Having said that, I prefer to look at and work with the SunSun. I like the design better. The Eheim is built tougher, but I prefer to use the SunSun.

You will get opinions on both sides of the fence, and neither side is wrong. It's all about personal preference. However, please don't automatically attach "crap" to "cheap". Something can be cheap without being crap.


----------



## CWO4GUNNER

tuffgong said:


> My Eheim requires 5x as much work as both of my Sunsun's combined. The only reason I own one is b/c I caught it for a great price and wanted to see what all the hype was about. Only to discover that it was just that...Hype. Nice try though...


Hmmm? What a strange statement...So your your Ehiem required 5x the maintenance ( probubly due to the smaller surface area) then the 2 Sunsuns you bought just to try out (probubly the 2nd Sunsun after liking the 1st) but then you discovered that even though they require less maintenance then your Eheim (obviously) and therefore perform better you came to the conclusion that neither the 1st or 2nd Sunsun you bought met the expectations of what others were claiming. 

Have you sold them yet?


----------



## RipariumGuy

tuffgong said:


> There will always be naysayers, but this thread speaks for itself. There are too many of us that are happy with our Sunsun's for one person's negative *opinion* to make a difference.


You make a very good point. Thank you.


----------



## bsmith

I have never owned a sunsun and am certainly not going to bash something I have never held in my own hands so take from this what you will

After researching the sunsun filter in an effort to help a member that had a question about purchasing the correct filter for his tank I noticed that from a design/function stand point they are engeneered to filter like a Rena XP series filter and also like the Eheim pro series filters. This design has it's pros (easy maintenance, multiple media choices due to different compartments) and cons (good amount of flow by of tank water that doesn't get ran through the filter media and is not filtered one bit, lots of flow loss due to filter media being filled with detritus, priming is tougher). If with this type of design (XP/Eheim pro) your not getting a lot of flow loss when nearing filter cleaning time then unfortunately you are getting even more flow by that does not come into contact with the media than I had suspected. That is not good at all. 

I first started many years ago with the XP filters. This was my first foray into canisters and because of my ignorance thought that they were simply the best filters in the world. Then I found a great deal on craigslist while looking for a python WC system that also included an Eheim pro 2222 this us a great little filter like the renas and has the same design with top of filter intake and outflow and baskets with media. 

After awhile I submitted to all the hype and promising words of people who swore by Eheim classic series filters. After purchasing my first one held it in my hands and witnessed the efficiency of these filters I knew that I would probably never buy any other type of canister filtration device. 

Currently I own a XP1, XP3, Eheim pro 2222, 5 Eheim 2213's, 2 2215's and 2 2217's. Again remember that the other filters were owned first and only late did I purchase the classic series filters and now love them. 

Here's a funny tidbit of info. I purchased a used 2217 from someone on a forum, when I received it I was expecting to see the Made in Germany imprint on the top. But no I found a made in west Germany imprint! This is an old filter and I have no idea how long it has actually ran but what I do know is that it has provided me with over 1.5 years of silent and efficient filtration and I expect that to last for quite some time. 

So that's how I feel about canisters. As I stated right off, I have never owned a sunsun so can not speak anything negative or positive except what I have found in it's design but I'm also a firm believer in the fact that more often then not you do get what you pay for. Happy new year!


----------



## Patriot

How would one use Purigen with the sunsun filter effectively? I can't find any threads that talks about success when using it in a canister filter. Some even made a separate reaction for it which I something i don't have space for.


----------



## astex

For all my canisters I usually just throw one of the purigen pillows and/or purigen in a pantyhose "bag" in the top basket. It doesn't fill the entire basket, but it still works and the purigen still turns colors so I know it is helping. I usually try to put it on top of the last layer of fine filter floss I use.

HTH


----------



## random_alias

Agreed. I just tossed a small bag in the top basket. Doesn't come close to covering all the surface area, but it still gradually turns brown.


----------



## RipariumGuy

What are you guys talking about!?!?

I just got mine, and the thing is beast. The housing is just as good as my EHEIM, and the latching system is far better IMO. The baskets are a little on the flimsy side, but as long as I do not take a hammer to 'em they will be fine.

Very happy with my purchase from Kool Goods. 

I will have a full review posted on my blog in a week or so.


----------



## smackpixi

I think the most accurate recent post was random_alias's. There is a difference between "cheap" and "piece of crap". It made me rethink my post. He's right. I am judging a book by it's cover. Time will tell whether the important part, the pump, continues to do it's job. 

I find it hard to believe, Jake, that you'd call the thing a beast. As, random_alias has made me realize, that's my only complaint, that it's not a beast. The part of me that wants to sit around and stroke robust plastics is left unsatisfied rubbing the SunSun. It is an object I cannot develop a fetish for due to the thin wall plastics. Running my fingers over the Filstar, feeling something stirring inside me, I can say, this is some fine French (Mexican in birth actually) plastic. Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate a Chinese twist as well, my Odyssea, oh the times, so many times I've looked, and wanted to touch, and touched, and cooed, and the Odyssea it coos back at me. The plastics in this one, they do not move me.

I'm sure it filters water though.

But really, is that all you want? My relationships with my aquarium equipment run deeper than just a quick filtering. Don't yours? Don't you want them to?


----------



## Gookis

Dongo,
What sized tank are you using it on?

Matt





Dongo said:


> I bought a filter from discountaquatic on [Ebay Link Removed] It was the 265gph model and it came as a AquaTop 300. There was no surface skimmer included (even though it was advertised) and so I contacted the seller. I was informed that this is the new model and the skimmer was eliminated because it was causing problems (sucking in air). I got him to send me the missing part, as it was advertised, but I couldn't get the skimmer to work, wouldn't skim anything.
> 
> The spray bar cracked when I was putting it together but I managed ot fix it with some hose. Other then that the filter works well so far, quiter than my HOB filter. The english instructions weren't bad but you don't need them anyway. I never had a canister filter and I set it up just fine. Took me about 30mins to prime it with my Rex style CO2 reactor attached (which it works just fine with).
> 
> It's probably just rebranded with the skimmer removed but I suppose it could also be a new model. As mentioned before the actual flow rate is less than the 265gph.
> 
> JakeJ: The hoses on mine were 5/8" inside dia.
> 
> Daniel.


----------



## tharsis

Mine is running like a charm, still as quiet as the day I got it (~ 6 months). As was mentioned above though, the plastic is pretty poor quality. My spraybar cracked on me when I was trying to separate the two pieces.The latching system and quick release for the hoses are much easier IMO when compared to my eheim. I also have an eheim hooked up to the same tank as the sun sun, and the maintainance on the the eheim is always longer than the sun sun.

Pros: Cheap price, very effective filtration, easy maintainance, spray bar included, extremely silent, comes with free media

Cons: spray bar etc is cheap quality plastic and must be handles with care, the free media is pretty sparse and needs extra


----------



## RipariumGuy

smackpixi said:


> I think the most accurate recent post was random_alias's. There is a difference between "cheap" and "piece of crap". It made me rethink my post. He's right. I am judging a book by it's cover. Time will tell whether the important part, the pump, continues to do it's job.
> 
> I find it hard to believe, Jake, that you'd call the thing a beast. As, random_alias has made me realize, that's my only complaint, that it's not a beast. The part of me that wants to sit around and stroke robust plastics is left unsatisfied rubbing the SunSun. It is an object I cannot develop a fetish for due to the thin wall plastics. Running my fingers over the Filstar, feeling something stirring inside me, I can say, this is some fine French (Mexican in birth actually) plastic. Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate a Chinese twist as well, my Odyssea, oh the times, so many times I've looked, and wanted to touch, and touched, and cooed, and the Odyssea it coos back at me. The plastics in this one, they do not move me.
> 
> I'm sure it filters water though.
> 
> But really, is that all you want? My relationships with my aquarium equipment run deeper than just a quick filtering. Don't yours? Don't you want them to?


I called it a beast, because of its size: Much larger then my Eheim. Water pumping wise, it is again better then my $90 Eheim. Quality wise, the Eheim takes all. The SunSun's plastic is fine IMO, as long as I do not take a hammer to it. It is actually much better then I expected, but still a little lacking.

All in all though, so far as I can tell you get more then what you pay for with the SunSun. And I'd say that most SunSun users agree with me.

I do not have any relationship with my equipment. Why would I? Are they a living thing?


----------



## Dongo

Gookis said:


> Dongo,
> What sized tank are you using it on?
> 
> Matt


Matt,

It is on a 30gal tank. I still run my HOB filter, though it is for the water flow more than the filtration as my tank is relatively heavily planted. 

Daniel.


----------



## Patriot

(plumbing not in picture)
It seems that the company has changed its name and box design again maybe trying make it look more impelling to buyers. I'm satisfied with it doing its job which is to filter my 20 gallon tank. Even though it came only with three thin filter pads, I just added my own. Right now I'm looking for a spray bar to replace the stock one. It may be "cheap" compared to others but i don't care because I'm satisfied and it is my first canister filter so I have nothing to compare it to. Oh and did I mention that I can't hear it at all and that my 24" Nova Extreme 4x24watt fan is louder than it's pump!!roud:


----------



## bsmith

Im trying to figure out how much media capacity these 302's have? Looks from the pics (thank you patriot) that each basket would hold about 1l-1.5l of media. So my guess is the total capacity would be ~4l. If this is the case it would cost ~$60 to fill the filter with 4l of ehfisubstrat PRO or ~$20 with seachem matrix. 

I can not find any place that is selling them so I can put together a proper price comparison after filling it with equivalent media. 

Here is a nice exploded pic of the canister. 

HW-302/HW-303A/HW-303B/HW-304A/HW-304B


----------



## HolyAngel

bsmith said:


> Im trying to figure out how much media capacity these 302's have? Looks from the pics (thank you patriot) that each basket would hold about 1l-1.5l of media. So my guess is the total capacity would be ~4l. If this is the case it would cost ~$60 to fill the filter with 4l of ehfisubstrat PRO or ~$20 with seachem matrix.
> 
> I can not find any place that is selling them so I can put together a proper price comparison after filling it with equivalent media.
> 
> Here is a nice exploded pic of the canister.
> 
> HW-302/HW-303A/HW-303B/HW-304A/HW-304B


i'd say thats pretty close to accurate, the trays are like ~6L"x~6W"x~3H" or so, I haven't measured exactly but it's pretty close, can do so when i get home if necessary  

I know I spent like $40 or so at least between pads/floss and ceramic media, and still had room to easily fit half a box of extra floss from my old HOB filters. I think there's a layer of floss in each tray, 4-5 layers extra i put in the bottom tray, 3 extra in the middle + a polishing pad and extra ceramic media i couldn't fit in the top tray, and top is all ceramic media(about a box and a half of biomax) with a single polishing pad on top. Have a sponge prefilter and the flow outta the 302 is still going strong! And there was hardly a difference in flow at all adding the extra floss compared to not having any besides what it came with


----------



## cawolf86

Has anyone installed different inflow/outflow pipes or lily pipes on theirs yet? If so, which ones did you go with?


----------



## ridewake210

...You can use which ever you prefer as long as the ID of the product has the same ID of the hose' on the filter.


----------



## Julii Cory

I've had my HW-302 running for a week now and it's noisy, it rattles!!! I've read other users say that theirs is silent, that they had to double check to make sure it was running because they couldn't hear it, but mine is annoying me. Granted it is out in the open, not inside a furniture piece or something. It sounds as when you have something loose, not properly closed, but I would have water leaks if it wasn't properly sealed. I have unplugged it and plugged it back again and no change. I have shaken it vigorously to make sure there are no bubbles, tilted it back and forth, opened it and closed it, removed the baskets and placed them back again. No change. I am about to toss it!

This is my second canister filter, the first one is a Marineland C-160 that I thought it was too small for my tank (30g), got the SunSun, used the C-160 for a month, removed it, and replaced it with the HW-302, but the Marineland was a lot quieter. It is in the bedroom, so I am about to order a Marineland C-220 and get rid of this SunSun after only a week. It works fine, even though the Marineland is sturdier, thicker plastic. I am actually impressed that it works as well for the price and the cheaper feel of the canister.

I don't expect a filter to be "silent", they have to make some noise, but this is a little too much for me. Now, I don't have experience with canister filters and their noises, I don't have friends that have canisters for me to go check theirs, but I am going to AFA tomorrow to listen to theirs. All the times I've been there I've never paid attention to the filters under the cabinets but I have to compare noise levels.

It's driving me crazy!

E


----------



## Julii Cory

cawolf86 said:


> Has anyone installed different inflow/outflow pipes or lily pipes on theirs yet? If so, which ones did you go with?


I've ordered 17 mm lilly pipes for my 5/8" inflow/outflow. I have yet to receive them but I'm sure they will fit. They should be here in a couple of days, so I will let you know how they fit and what I had to do to install them.

E


----------



## cawolf86

Julii Cory said:


> I've ordered 17 mm lilly pipes for my 5/8" inflow/outflow. I have yet to receive them but I'm sure they will fit. They should be here in a couple of days, so I will let you know how they fit and what I had to do to install them.
> 
> E


Thanks! Which ones did you go with?


----------



## random_alias

Julii Cory said:


> I've had my HW-302 running for a week now and it's noisy, it rattles!!!
> 
> It's driving me crazy!
> 
> E


If you don't or can't fix it, I might buy it from you if you are selling it at a reduced price. I have a spare impeller for the 302 that I was mistakenly sent when I ordered a spare 303 impeller. They sent me a 303 impeller later and let me keep the 302 impeller. Assuming the impeller is seated properly in your canister, maybe it is just a faulty impeller. If that is the case, I may have the part that I would need to correct it. PM me if you are selling the filter for a cheap price. 

How old is it? If it's faulty, the seller you bought it from will probably send you a free replacement or exchange.


----------



## Julii Cory

random_alias said:


> How old is it? If it's faulty, the seller you bought it from will probably send you a free replacement or exchange.


It's brand new, I've had it running for a week only. I'm only using the canister, the hoses and bar sprayer and inflow pieces are still in the bag because I'm using the hoses from my Marineland.

I'll check the impeller tomorrow, I've only checked the impeller cover to make sure it is properly attached but didn't remove the impeller.

I should check with Kool Goods on eBay, that's where I got it from. I don't want to buy another one for fear it may be the same noise which could be just normal, but I think it's too loud when you are trying to sleep.

Thanks, if I decide to sell it, I'll let you know.

E


----------



## Julii Cory

cawolf86 said:


> Thanks! Which ones did you go with?


I got the "Glass Lily pipe inflow and outflow 17mm canister filter" (eBay description from U-barn). They are from Hong Kong and the picture shows them in a red box with the name Powe Mren, ADA look alikes.

E


----------



## Patriot

Julii Cory said:


> I've had my HW-302 running for a week now and it's noisy, it rattles!!! I've read other users say that theirs is silent, that they had to double check to make sure it was running because they couldn't hear it, but mine is annoying me. Granted it is out in the open, not inside a furniture piece or something. It sounds as when you have something loose, not properly closed, but I would have water leaks if it wasn't properly sealed. I have unplugged it and plugged it back again and no change. I have shaken it vigorously to make sure there are no bubbles, tilted it back and forth, opened it and closed it, removed the baskets and placed them back again. No change. I am about to toss it!
> 
> This is my second canister filter, the first one is a Marineland C-160 that I thought it was too small for my tank (30g), got the SunSun, used the C-160 for a month, removed it, and replaced it with the HW-302, but the Marineland was a lot quieter. It is in the bedroom, so I am about to order a Marineland C-220 and get rid of this SunSun after only a week. It works fine, even though the Marineland is sturdier, thicker plastic. I am actually impressed that it works as well for the price and the cheaper feel of the canister.
> 
> I don't expect a filter to be "silent", they have to make some noise, but this is a little too much for me. Now, I don't have experience with canister filters and their noises, I don't have friends that have canisters for me to go check theirs, but I am going to AFA tomorrow to listen to theirs. All the times I've been there I've never paid attention to the filters under the cabinets but I have to compare noise levels.
> 
> It's driving me crazy!
> 
> E


My filter was also making some noise but not much until I opened it up and removed the impeller to clean it.


----------



## Patriot

random_alias said:


> If you don't or can't fix it, I might buy it from you if you are selling it at a reduced price. I have a spare impeller for the 302 that I was mistakenly sent when I ordered a spare 303 impeller. They sent me a 303 impeller later and let me keep the 302 impeller. Assuming the impeller is seated properly in your canister, maybe it is just a faulty impeller. If that is the case, I may have the part that I would need to correct it. PM me if you are selling the filter for a cheap price.
> 
> How old is it? If it's faulty, the seller you bought it from will probably send you a free replacement or exchange.


Does the 303 impeller fits the 302?


----------



## dmxsoulja3

Can anyone take a picture or talk about how they setup the baskets and media, I've never had a canister and with no instructions I'm not sure what to buy and then where to put it


----------



## swordtail_9

This was a great review, I completely agree with your points. I just setup my HC-302 this afternoon and it is running great and verry quiet. My concern was the quality of the plastic on the inlet and outlet tubes. They do seem thin and one has to be careful not to snap the plastic apart when assembling the pieces together. Aside from this minor issue, I have no complaints.


----------



## Rockhoe14er

Julii Cory said:


> I got the "Glass Lily pipe inflow and outflow 17mm canister filter" (eBay description from U-barn). They are from Hong Kong and the picture shows them in a red box with the name Powe Mren, ADA look alikes.
> 
> E


I was looking at this but i thought the sunsun tubing was much larger than these pieces of glass. How are you going to attach them to the sunsun tubing?


----------



## random_alias

I'm using those pipes with a SunSun 303-B. Heat the tubing [in hot water] and slip it over the pipes. By Jove, it's far from a loose fit! You'll discover the power of the fit when you try to remove the tubing later for lily pipe maintenance.


----------



## Rockhoe14er

random_alias said:


> I'm using those pipes with a SunSun 303-B. Heat the tubing and slip it over the pipes. By Jove, it's far from a loose fit! You'll discover the power of the fit when you try to remove the tubing later for lily pipe maintenance.


wow thanks. I was wondering how people did that.


----------



## HolyAngel

dmxsoulja3 said:


> Can anyone take a picture or talk about how they setup the baskets and media, I've never had a canister and with no instructions I'm not sure what to buy and then where to put it


For me, my current setup in my 302 is:

Bottom basket: All filter floss to the top of the basket

Middle basket: Filter floss on bottom half, top half is as much biomax as i could fit.

Top basket: 4/5 full of biomax with a 'polishing' filter floss pad on top of them.

^^


----------



## mysticalnet

I got the sunsun 304B and I love it!! 

I have one question though, the last time I was cleaning my filter floss, and when I was putting back the cover of the filter, I forgot to put back the glass tube that surrounded the UV lamp properly. You know when you insert the glass tube, it should go down all the way and then turn so that it does not drop out right? Instead I had only pressed the glass tube in but forgot to turn. When I cleaned my filter floss this time, I noticed there was some water in the glass tube, and when I tried my UV lamp, it didn't work.

My question is that is the whole UV lamp fixture including the electrical stuff spoilt? or maybe it's just the lamp that burnt, so I can just replace the UV lamp?


----------



## HolyAngel

mysticalnet said:


> I got the sunsun 304B and I love it!!
> 
> I have one question though, the last time I was cleaning my filter floss, and when I was putting back the cover of the filter, I forgot to put back the glass tube that surrounded the UV lamp properly. You know when you insert the glass tube, it should go down all the way and then turn so that it does not drop out right? Instead I had only pressed the glass tube in but forgot to turn. When I cleaned my filter floss this time, I noticed there was some water in the glass tube, and when I tried my UV lamp, it didn't work.
> 
> My question is that is the whole UV lamp fixture including the electrical stuff spoilt? or maybe it's just the lamp that burnt, so I can just replace the UV lamp?


Oh, that's an interesting one, you'd have to take it all apart and make sure there isn't any water/residue on the elctronics for the uv lamp. Did you turn on the uv while it was running? Bulb could've exploded in the canister. If not, I'd definitely wipe it all down thoroughly and check the electronics, bulb may be good still.


----------



## mysticalnet

HolyAngel said:


> Oh, that's an interesting one, you'd have to take it all apart and make sure there isn't any water/residue on the elctronics for the uv lamp. Did you turn on the uv while it was running? Bulb could've exploded in the canister. If not, I'd definitely wipe it all down thoroughly and check the electronics, bulb may be good still.


Yeah bulb did not explode, and I did turn the UV lamp on, but just for one night. hmmm taking it all apart eh... that is a tricky one, since everything is in the cover...


----------



## endoflove

used them befor on my 40 with peacock bass nice filter but way way way way way way underated package says like 65 of something like that i would say 20 plastic peices are cheep and will brake but the other stuff is great good buy for small tanks


----------



## OverStocked

You had a 40g tank with peacock bass? Lol.


----------



## Patriot

How many peacock bass did you have crammed in there!?


----------



## dmxsoulja3

I think I got the right model, mine is the Aquatop 300, looks exactly like the other ones you guys are posting and I got it on [Ebay Link Removed] I have not fired it up yet, but setup the media with blue coarse on bottom, and a white, second tray stufffffed with filter floss, third tray is fluval biomedia rings and a few bio balls, followed by a mesh bag filled with Purigen. Should this suffice?


----------



## Patriot

Do any one know how fast the the plastic starts the decay due to the UV lamp since it suppose to be unprotected against UV light. . also will this release harmful chemicals in the water?


----------



## Chaos_Being

I finally got around to ordering some replacement bulbs for my 303b (the one that came with it petered out a few months ago, and I'd swear that I've had much more problems with algae since.) I haven't touched the bulb cover when I've cleaned the filter though- I'm assuming the cover just twist/pulls off?

Other than the UV bulb not lasting as long as I expected, the filter has been working well for me since last July.


----------



## j30167

I need to replace the uv bulb in mine are they all the same or do I need a ceretain one


----------



## WaterLogged

I am having trouble finding the sunsun filter without the uv light. kool goods doesnt seem to have any. Where are you guys finding these?

I'm planning on using it on my 29 gallon.


----------



## RickRS

KoolestGoods seems to be out; no listing for the HW-302. Maybe going to the rumored newer model?

Another ebay seller, Easy4Use, still has the HW-302 listed as "264GPH 3 stage + media".


----------



## HolyAngel

Go to eBay and type:
3 stage canister filter

It's literally the first option, easyforuse has them. Koolgoods now has the updated 400 series models with uv. For those search for:
4 stage canister filter


----------



## h2oaggie

Those of you that purchased this filter, did you order the one that came with extra media (bio-balls, carbon, etc) or without media? I see that its roughly $8 more for the media, which could buy me a lot of pot scrubbers at the dollar store.


----------



## tuffgong

I did not and would not pay extra for the media for either one of my SunSun's. See if you can find another seller.


----------



## HolyAngel

tuffgong said:


> i did not and would not pay extra for the media for either one of my sunsun's. See if you can find another seller.


+1 ^^


----------



## h2oaggie

Will do, thanks. I remember reading that the included media was pretty crappy. The only thing I was interested in was the bio-balls, but I will use pot scrubbers or something else instead.


----------



## slavecorps

Can anyone tell me what the footprint is on these filters?


----------



## Patriot

slavecorps said:


> Can anyone tell me what the footprint is on these filters?


footprint? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyAngel

believe the 302(i just measured it) is like 6.75"x6.75"x16" gave an extra inch on the top to route the hoses, it's really only about 14.5-15 inches tall


----------



## andrews02r

There are different models with different footprints. You can look at the specs on an eBay, it should give the dimensions. 



Patriot100% said:


> footprint?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The surface space taken up, or occupied by, the unit in question. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyger

http://www.sunsun-china.com/en/product/class/index.php?catid=116&myord=uptime&myshownums=50&key=HW


----------



## h2oaggie

Ordered one today, I am looking forward to setting it up. This is my first canister filter so hopefully there aren't any issues.


----------



## h2oaggie

Well my new 'Grech' 302 came in today and is set up. I can't for the life of me get the surface skimmer to work though. The skimmer portion floats off, I suppose my water level is too high? Does someone mind walking me though it?


----------



## hbosman

There seems to be newer versions of these filters. It looks like they a priced higher. These are the titles of the listings.

AQUARIUM FISH TANK EXTERNAL CANISTER FILTER200G New Gen
AQUARIUM FISH TANK EXTERNAL CANISTER FILTER100G NEW GEN
AQUARIUM FISH TANK EXTERNAL CANISTER FILTER130G New Gen


----------



## Riiz

Yeah now they are called Perfect and the model number 302b is now the 402b. Its kind of confusing atm, I cant find them in an ebay search but google will find the ebay listings for me, lol.


----------



## tuffgong

I noticed the new model on the SunSun link that Tyger posted and was wondering what the major differences are. The prime button has definitely gotten smaller.


----------



## hbosman

Here is the description. Maybe they made the basket handles stronger since, that was one of the problems with the earlier version.

Feature

402 403 404 are NEW GENERATION of 302 303 and 304. New feature include the handhold, increase the safety, more durable, save energy, and easy to release pressure in the filter.

We are only selling the Newest models, and never sell any used products in our eBay store.


----------



## g33tar

Alright guys, heres probably a hard question to answer without seeing my situation, but ill try my best to describe it.

I really want to give one of these canister filters a shot. I have a 12g long Mr. Aqua tank which is a little small for even the smallest SunSun 302, BUT....

I have my tank on a piece of furniture thats about 3 1/2 tall and I was thinking about placing the filter wayyy off to the side of the furniture...like 6 feet to the left and on the ground. 

Can i run a canister filter this far away from a tank, and will that decrease the flow to a reasonable speed? Thanks for any suggestions. Ill try to get a picture of what im talking about.


----------



## h2oaggie

You should be able to run it from that far away, but I am not sure the hoses will reach. I will have to check to see how long they are. You could also stuff the canister full of media to reduce the flow some.


----------



## Min8040

Hi everyone, I`m new here and also to fish and tanks. I have just received my sunsun hw-302 today. I`ve set it all up but as i`m new to all this I can`t figure out how to use part no:11. Dirtiness Entrance. Does this go under the water? if yes, how far under does it have to be? Also the spray bar, is this suppose to be above water or under. 
Sorry about the questions, I`ve only ever used a internal filter before and know nothing about these external 1`s.

Cheers, Min.


----------



## wheezo

Hey guys, I'm considering getting this for my 20gL, it's marked 264gph which I think may be a little too much. But someone said the filtered gph is lower and doable for a 20gL. I was wondering if its possible to adjust the flow rate for these.

Thanks


----------



## kevmo911

No, it's not possible to adjust the flow rate. But I don't think it would be too much for a 20g. A lot, yes, but not too much.


----------



## wheezo

Will, let's say, CPDs or neons enjoy the flow? Or will they get swirled around?


----------



## RickRS

wheezo said:


> Hey guys, I'm considering getting this for my 20gL, it's marked 264gph which I think may be a little too much. But someone said the filtered gph is lower and doable for a 20gL. I was wondering if its possible to adjust the flow rate for these.
> 
> Thanks


There is no ball valve on the output that you can adjust seperately from the hose attachment like the Eheim Classis canisters. You'll have to rig a valve on the output to adjust flow.


----------



## ohbaby714

Dose anyone use a prefilter for this pump?
If do can you advise me of where did you buy them?
I'm using the filter in my 40 gallon tank and want to add some RCS but scare they'll get suck up in it.
Thank you,


----------



## HolyAngel

I use one of the lil black Fluval pre filter sponges, they're like $2 or $3 at petsmart/ect. Just gotta clean it every week or so.


----------



## HolyAngel

There's also a metal grate pre-filter thing, i think the shrimplab carries them, and they're also on ebay


----------



## thegrower

I have been runnig one for 3 months now. First canister filter I have owned. Could not ask for a better piece of equipment. Perfectly quiet. ONly down side is the inlet and outlet pipes. Very cheap. Plan on buying replacements. Bought a really nice customizable set at FS for $50. Total investment plus shipping about $130.

Mine also has the built in uv light. Was wondering about how well the filter baskets block the light. Do not want to kill those good guys making a home in my media. I also turn my light off for a couple of hours when I am adding new beneficials.


----------



## Tacct

About to jump on buying one of these, has anyone bought from easyforuse on ebay and had any problems? (and how long did it take to ship?)


----------



## spaeth05

kite949372 said:


> About to jump on buying one of these, has anyone bought from easyforuse on ebay and had any problems? (and how long did it take to ship?)


Just bought one from that seller last week and it was shipped the day after I paid. Very satisfied thus far with the filter, and all of the comments from the original review are spot on.


----------



## kevmo911

Though it's difficult to tell unless you go through them all, last time I looked through Ebay, I wasn't able to find any versions (new or old) bigger than the 302 that *didn't* have the UV light. Does anybody happen to know another source beyond Ebay?

I'm talking about the 303/403 and 304/404 "A" versions rather than the "B" versions. The most common is the HW-302, which does not come with a UV model (though the newer version, the 402, does).

Here's the SunSun model page again:
http://www.sunsun-china.com/en/product/class/index.php?catid=116&myord=uptime&myshownums=50&key=HW


----------



## Tacct

spaeth05, thanks just wanted to make sure since that seller has a fraction of the discoutacquatic sales.

Kevmo911, the only place I've seen the A versions of the bigger ones is on some european sites (which I've since lost the link to).


----------



## tomhink

Hey there, Had my hw-302 up and running for about a week. I think i might have configured the media wrong. I have noticed some white residue, possibly the fine filter in the tank, it has settled on my dwarf hair grass and on my driftwood. The media baskets are set up as follows, blue scrubbie, bio media , then white fine filter. Any ideas to what i've done wrong?


----------



## gh0ul

Yes! Finally I found out what the cannister I just bought off Ebay was. SunSun. and from what Im hearing.. Its one Helluva deal. I paid $50.38 total for this filter! That's it... You cant even DIY for that price, Hell just the pump will cost you more. Nothing gets to me more than Hobby Snobs. People that think because they have all ADA products or they spent more $ on theirs than yours they are better... Give ME A BREAK!!! 

I saw a pair of curved SS Scissors on ADA for $120 last week... That is almost the stupidest thing ive ever seen..... I've been using the same pair of $8 scissors for 5 years now. Never sharpened them.... Does that mean the ADA's are better... Hell no! It's just a name you are paying for people!.


----------



## wespastor

kite949372 said:


> About to jump on buying one of these, has anyone bought from easyforuse on ebay and had any problems? (and how long did it take to ship?)


 
They are a great seller. I have purchase from them 2 times with no problems. It takes about a week to 10 days for delivery. I think. Yopu will not be disapointed.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## cblwry

Good morning all and Happy Memorial Day!! I got my SunSun the first of the year and have been traveling ever since. Only coming home for a day or two every 3 weeks. I have never cleaned it. The water still looks great but since I am finally home for the week I guess it's time to get in there and get the gunk out. This is my first and only canister filter so far. I know pulling the black knob on top up stops the water flow. Do I just take the lid off after that or do I have to pull all the plumbing out of the tank?? Just want to make sure I don't screw this up or make a bigger mess than I need to. 

Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## RickRS

Leave the hoses and the plumbing in the tank and just drag the unattached canister over to the sink. Don't forget you want to wash/rinse the media that you're reusing with tank water or de-chlorined water to avoid killing off beneficial bacteria.

The advise to restart/reprime includes taking the spraybar out of the water when you pump. Unless you want to clean the spraybar off, that's the only time you need to take any of the stuff in the tank out.


----------



## lipadj46

just turn off the filter, lift the lever and pull off the black hose coupler/valve. Then you can remove the top.


----------



## cblwry

Thank you so very much!! I have a 33 gallon long tank in the garage and will be getting another one of these filters for it also. So far it have been great!!!!


----------



## wespastor

cblwry said:


> Good morning all and Happy Memorial Day!! I got my SunSun the first of the year and have been traveling ever since. Only coming home for a day or two every 3 weeks. I have never cleaned it. The water still looks great but since I am finally home for the week I guess it's time to get in there and get the gunk out. This is my first and only canister filter so far. I know pulling the black knob on top up stops the water flow. Do I just take the lid off after that or do I have to pull all the plumbing out of the tank?? Just want to make sure I don't screw this up or make a bigger mess than I need to.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!!!


No need to take the plumbing out of your tank. Just disconnect the tubing from the filter and clean the meadium in clean tank water.

If you are using ceramic prefilter things, there is no need to replace them ever.

I use lava rock as well.

I use poly quilt liner for polishishing. I replace that about 2 times a year or so.

Other than that, unless the biofilm/sludge on the tubs is very heavy and stopping the flow, I would not bother with it.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## wespastor

tomhink said:


> Hey there, Had my hw-302 up and running for about a week. I think i might have configured the media wrong. I have noticed some white residue, possibly the fine filter in the tank, it has settled on my dwarf hair grass and on my driftwood. The media baskets are set up as follows, blue scrubbie, bio media , then white fine filter. Any ideas to what i've done wrong?


 
These filters work from the bottom up. Your prefilter (course) should be on the bottom and work finer towards the top. Top it off with polishing medium.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## bsmith

gh0ul said:


> Yes! Finally I found out what the cannister I just bought off Ebay was. SunSun. and from what Im hearing.. Its one Helluva deal. I paid $50.38 total for this filter! That's it... You cant even DIY for that price, Hell just the pump will cost you more. Nothing gets to me more than Hobby Snobs. People that think because they have all ADA products or they spent more $ on theirs than yours they are better... Give ME A BREAK!!!
> 
> I saw a pair of curved SS Scissors on ADA for $120 last week... That is almost the stupidest thing ive ever seen..... I've been using the same pair of $8 scissors for 5 years now. Never sharpened them.... Does that mean the ADA's are better... Hell no! It's just a name you are paying for people!.



And nothing gets me more than a hypocritical hobbiest doing the same thing except about how cheaply they got off filtering their tank for. But the difference between you and them (I) is that you have a sub standard piece of equipment holding 100g of water back and we (I) don't. 

Who would you put your money on? I'll bet I can guess. Good luck you'll find out sooner than later why spending extra ALWAYS pays off in this hobby. Can't really compare a cheap pair of scissors rusting/breaking while trimming to an inch of standing water on your Oak floors.


----------



## joewitafro

what would you recommend for a planted 55g that is stocked well? would the 404a/b be too much?

Also, with the UV models, can the light be turned off?


----------



## pupdawg

gh0ul said:


> Yes! Finally I found out what the cannister I just bought off Ebay was. SunSun. and from what Im hearing.. Its one Helluva deal. I paid $50.38 total for this filter! That's it... You cant even DIY for that price, Hell just the pump will cost you more. Nothing gets to me more than Hobby Snobs. People that think because they have all ADA products or they spent more $ on theirs than yours they are better... Give ME A BREAK!!!
> 
> I saw a pair of curved SS Scissors on ADA for $120 last week... That is almost the stupidest thing ive ever seen..... I've been using the same pair of $8 scissors for 5 years now. Never sharpened them.... Does that mean the ADA's are better... Hell no! It's just a name you are paying for people!.


First of all, did you ever trim with ADA scissors? 

I can feel the difference between ADA brand scissors and the "more affordable" Do-Aqua line (same company might I add, both ADA). If you ask me... the ADA scissors ARE BETTER than the Do-Aqua's. 

If the Do-Aqua's felt the same then I would've bought those instead. Just buy what you can afford and you pay what you're willing to pay. 



gh0ul said:


> Does that mean the ADA's are better... Hell no! It's just a name you are paying for people!.


Again, it's not always about the price. I payed like $80 for my ADA curved scissors because:

1) it's what my LFS has in stock and selling so I strive to support them as much as I can afford to. Without them, I wouldn't even have an aquarium. 
2) $80??? I spend more on gas per week than that.
3) My hands were tired of getting raw from the curved $5 scissors. (you got ripped off gettin it for $8)
4) I figure if I don't want the scissors I can easily dump it for $30-$40... then I can spend it on gas for half a week. 
5) Last but NOT least.... the nice ADA logo. roud:


----------



## Justindew

bsmith said:


> And nothing gets me more than a hypocritical hobbiest doing the same thing except about how cheaply they got off filtering their tank for. But the difference between you and them (I) is that you have a sub standard piece of equipment holding 100g of water back and we (I) don't.
> 
> Who would you put your money on? I'll bet I can guess. Good luck you'll find out sooner than later why spending extra ALWAYS pays off in this hobby. Can't really compare a cheap pair of scissors rusting/breaking while trimming to an inch of standing water on your Oak floors.


Hey there no need to get all nasty with the guy. I have yet to find anyone who has had any kind of catastrophic failure with this line of Sunsun filters so your comments seem unwarranted. He was just excited about getting a great filter for cheap. He is right though there are way to many out there who think that more $$$ buys you a better filter. 

I have personally owned over the years Fluval, Eheim, Marineland, and now Sunsun filters. Have to say the best of the three for me is the Sunsun hands down. It is not just the value either. It is just more durable then the eheim filters I have owned. I have had several of my eheim lids crack on me either at the inlet or outlet connection or where the clamps are on the sides. I have not had a single issue like this with my Sunsun filter. The only argument one could possibly make in my opinion for the Eheim over my Sunsun is the durability of the motor which only time will tell if that is even the case and with the cost of replacements being so low I guarantee my sunsun will last longer for the money because I can go through 3-6 comparable flow filters to every one of yours.

Now the one exception in my mind is the very upper end filters by Eheim and Fluval with computer hook ups and adjustable flow down to 1 gallon increments. Those filters are in a completely different category, but that being said most of us are not interested in spending the money on the bells and whistles we just want functionality.

As for the scissors I have not used either one but I can imagine that a nice pair of stainless steel scissors that will not rust should not cost upwards of a $100. There are members on here who sell nice ones for half that and they are just as high quality. I mean my wife is a Dentist and her stainless surgical tools don't cost that. ADA does not have some kind of special metal I can tell you that much.


----------



## bsmith

I dont like hypocrites. Point blank.


----------



## Jeff5614

I think I'll contribute a post to help this thread continue farther off topic. IMO, when someone, especially someone new, shows up and starts bashing equipment, methods or whatever that a lot of people use and like it can be a bit irritating. It also seems to me you'll find more negative comments towards higher end products than you will toward less expensive products and it seems the majority of these comments are made by those with no actual experience with those products. If someone buys a $1000 Superjet ES filter then I think that's great and I want to see pics and read a review. If someone buys a $60 filter because it was a great deal I also want pics and a review but don't start bashing the $1000 filter because it was expensive when your only experience with it is gasping at the price. Different things determine the value to different people. For some aesthetics are worth a premium, to others functionality, for some reputation and to others the level of support you have after a purchase is valuable. Most times you get what you pay for when you take those things into consideration.


----------



## Zac

gh0ul said:


> Yes! Finally I found out what the cannister I just bought off Ebay was. SunSun. and from what Im hearing.. Its one Helluva deal. I paid $50.38 total for this filter! That's it... You cant even DIY for that price, Hell just the pump will cost you more. Nothing gets to me more than Hobby Snobs. People that think because they have all ADA products or they spent more $ on theirs than yours they are better... Give ME A BREAK!!!
> 
> I saw a pair of curved SS Scissors on ADA for $120 last week... That is almost the stupidest thing ive ever seen..... I've been using the same pair of $8 scissors for 5 years now. Never sharpened them.... Does that mean the ADA's are better... Hell no! It's just a name you are paying for people!.



You are a fool with no knowledge of how business typically works. You are not simply paying for a name. Most companies mark up their costs based on percentages of what their manufacturer charges them. Now, while I do feel ADA prices are pricey, their quality control and material are top notch. Their equipment is not mass produced like many products out of China. I could go on about all these added costs. 

Sun Sun is mass produced on a large scale which is great for our wallets. Go look for that same filter, tons of other companies carry that exact unit under a different name. I am not saying quality is comprised but that is the reason you are seeing more friendly prices compared to a product that is cut via CNC.


----------



## mott

Try and get parts for the knockoffs, that's all I will add at the moment.


----------



## Justindew

Jeff5614 said:


> I think I'll contribute a post to help this thread continue farther off topic. IMO, when someone, especially someone new, shows up and starts bashing equipment, methods or whatever that a lot of people use and like it can be a bit irritating. It also seems to me you'll find more negative comments towards higher end products than you will toward less expensive products and it seems the majority of these comments are made by those with no actual experience with those products. If someone buys a $1000 Superjet ES filter then I think that's great and I want to see pics and read a review. If someone buys a $60 filter because it was a great deal I also want pics and a review but don't start bashing the $1000 filter because it was expensive when your only experience with it is gasping at the price. Different things determine the value to different people. For some aesthetics are worth a premium, to others functionality, for some reputation and to others the level of support you have after a purchase is valuable. Most times you get what you pay for when you take those things into consideration.


You make some valid points that I wasn't thinking about one of which is customer service that is a biggie for some. For others such as myself I could really care less with something such as a filter. As far as looks go do any of us really have our filters on display? Also I don't want to come off as someone who was hating on eheim filters I think all filters have there advantages and disadvantages. However I don't think anyone should be made to believe that if they buy the cheaper filter (that in my opinion functions better) that they are going to have a catastrophic failure. When there is proof that is not the case as so many of us are happy with our Sunsun filters.


----------



## Justindew

mott said:


> Try and get parts for the knockoffs, that's all I will add at the moment.


You can get all the parts you need from the other major suppliers who rebrand the sunsun filters. Now on that note go and try to find a reasonable replacement part of any kind for less then the cost of an entire sunsun filter for an eheim. Thats all I will add at the moment.


----------



## Justindew

Zac said:


> You are a fool with no knowledge of how business typically works. You are not simply paying for a name. Most companies mark up their costs based on percentages of what their manufacturer charges them. Now, while I do feel ADA prices are pricey, their quality control and material are top notch. Their equipment is not mass produced like many products out of China. I could go on about all these added costs.
> 
> Sun Sun is mass produced on a large scale which is great for our wallets. Go look for that same filter, tons of other companies carry that exact unit under a different name. I am not saying quality is comprised but that is the reason you are seeing more friendly prices compared to a product that is cut via CNC.


ADA tanks are top notch and I believe they are superior to most other tanks however when it comes to the tools they sell which he is referring to they are severely overpriced.


----------



## mott

Justindew said:


> You can get all the parts you need from the other major suppliers who rebrand the sunsun filters. Now on that note go and try to find a reasonable replacement part of any kind for less then the cost of an entire sunsun filter for an eheim. Thats all I will add at the moment.


Which ones? my bud has a 302 that needs an impeller, care to share some insight???


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Zac said:


> You are a fool with no knowledge of how business typically works. You are not simply paying for a name. Most companies mark up their costs based on percentages of what their manufacturer charges them. Now, while I do feel ADA prices are pricey, their quality control and material are top notch. Their equipment is not mass produced like many products out of China. I could go on about all these added costs.
> 
> Sun Sun is mass produced on a large scale which is great for our wallets. Go look for that same filter, tons of other companies carry that exact unit under a different name. I am not saying quality is comprised but that is the reason you are seeing more friendly prices compared to a product that is cut via CNC.


Compared to Eheim, SunSun is inferior in durability, craftmanship and ease of use. The SunSun baskets don't fit well inside the canister, get stucked and hard to remove, basket handles come off, and the plastic gets brittle and breaks. The SunSun intake and output tubes aren't durable either, they easily crack when changing the tubing.


----------



## Justindew

mott said:


> Which ones? my bud has a 302 that needs an impeller, care to share some insight???


marineland c-series impellers are a perfect replacement


----------



## Justindew

Crispino Ramos said:


> Compared to Eheim, SunSun is inferior in durability, craftmanship and ease of use. The SunSun baskets don't fit well inside the canister, get stucked and hard to remove, basket handles come off, and the plastic gets brittle and breaks. The SunSun intake and output tubes aren't durable either, they easily crack when changing the tubing.


I would have to agree that the baskets are a bit to tight nothing a little vaseline doesn't fix. Also haven't had a handle break off on me however I could see it happening if you don't use vaseline and the intake and output tubes are not the greatest. However the lid and the intake and outlet on the top of the actual filter is far more durable then the 3 eheim filters I have owned. I would take a hard to work with basket over an actual leak any day of the week. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Jeff5614

Justindew said:


> I would have to agree that the baskets are a bit to tight nothing a little vaseline doesn't fix. Also haven't had a handle break off on me however I could see it happening if you don't use vaseline and the intake and output tubes are not the greatest. However the lid and the intake and outlet on the top of the actual filter is far more durable then the 3 eheim filters I have owned. I would take a hard to work with basket over an actual leak any day of the week. Just my two cents though.


Hey, it looks like you're taking it on the chin for "Ghoul" who stirred up all the crap with his remarks about ADA products. Maybe you need to get him back so he can fight his own battles  .


----------



## Justindew

Jeff5614 said:


> Hey, it looks like you're taking it on the chin for "Ghoul" who stirred up all the crap with his remarks about ADA products. Maybe you need to get him back so he can fight his own battles  .


There is no battle to fight I wasn't starting anything with anyone just stating my opinion from my experience. I know that some who are new to keeping fish tanks or new to keeping plants like I am. Might want to find a good filter at a good price and feel like they are forced to purchase the expensive stuff to get something that works. When that is simply not the case. For someone to say your tank is going to siphon out onto the floor in your house or " I wouldn't bet my hardwood floors on it" they are obviously misinformed. As for the ADA products it is only my opinion they are overpriced im sure if they were priced twice as high as they are now there are people who would still buy.


----------



## Jeff5614

Justindew said:


> There is no battle to fight I wasn't starting anything with anyone just stating my opinion from my experience. I know that some who are new to keeping fish tanks or new to keeping plants like I am. Might want to find a good filter at a good price and feel like they are forced to purchase the expensive stuff to get something that works. When that is simply not the case. For someone to say your tank is going to siphon out onto the floor in your house or " I wouldn't bet my hardwood floors on it" they are obviously misinformed. As for the ADA products it is only my opinion they are overpriced im sure if they were priced twice as high as they are now there are people who would still buy.


I know you weren't starting anything. My comment was just my failed attempt to lighten things a bit.


----------



## Justindew

I hear you I hope no one thinks I am bashing ADA or Eheim because I would love to own everything ADA sells and I have owned several Eheim filters. Just saying if money is a concern which it is for most of us. Then get yourself a Sunsun filter you wont be dissapointed. I rest my case and on that note I feel the need to join the Sunsun pimp club, hah.


----------



## Jeff5614

Justindew said:


> ... I rest my case and on that note I feel the need to join the Sunsun pimp club, hah.


lol, agreed. You also need to consider becoming a sales rep  .


----------



## bsmith

Justindew said:


> There is no battle to fight I wasn't starting anything with anyone just stating my opinion from my experience. I know that some who are new to keeping fish tanks or new to keeping plants like I am. Might want to find a good filter at a good price and feel like they are forced to purchase the expensive stuff to get something that works. When that is simply not the case. For someone to say your tank is going to siphon out onto the floor in your house or " I wouldn't bet my hardwood floors on it" they are obviously misinformed. As for the ADA products it is only my opinion they are overpriced im sure if they were priced twice as high as they are now there are people who would still buy.


Misinformed, dont think so. Where would you honestly put your money? In a hobby that already cost a bit to get into why short cut your equipment to save a buck? Just doesnt make sense.


----------



## Justindew

bsmith said:


> Misinformed, dont think so. Where would you honestly put your money? In a hobby that already cost a bit to get into why short cut your equipment to save a buck? Just doesnt make sense.


That is true when it comes to some things but there are things you can save a buck on and still get quality products. Such as the filter and lighting they work the same way the more expensive options do. I said you are misinformed because you are under the opinion that using the Sunsun filter you are any more at risk of draining your entire tank then you are with an Eheim or other brand filter.


----------



## mott

Justindew said:


> marineland c-series impellers are a perfect replacement


BZZZZTT Wrong answer, tried that already  

Got another suggestion?


----------



## bsmith

You are certainly more at risk draining your filter with a sunsun and starting your house on fire with a Odyssey (sp?). I'm sure you have been around the hobby longer then your join date would suggest but I have been on this forum for some time and have seen my fair share of catastrophes with less than quality equipment.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

I just bought a sunsun and I hope my tank drains out everywhere and ruins my floor just so I can say your right but until then. I have what I have and it works all the same. Sure I love expensive stuff, bbut in a lot of cases its just a fancified version of cheaper products. And ina lot of cases its true quality. Price doesn't make something quality, quality makes something good and the pricetag is set by the buyer. If you are willing to pay 2000 for a product you can bet they will sell it for that. Ever company has a different philosophy concerning price, there is a decision to make, high price high profit per person. Low price low prophet. 80 percent of the time they even out. Moore people are willing to spend less than people willing to spend more. Keep that in mind before you pay high prices on products. There are good quality items at great prices for those who aren't too ignorant to look


----------



## Justindew

mott said:


> BZZZZTT Wrong answer, tried that already
> 
> Got another suggestion?


No offense but I call BS I have seen the part used myself and it is an exact replica of the impeller on the Marineland. Which model did you get the part for? I could ask my brother in law which model his impeller was from in case they are not all the same. Also which model Sunsun does your buddy have?


----------



## Justindew

bsmith said:


> You are certainly more at risk draining your filter with a sunsun and starting your house on fire with a Odyssey (sp?). I'm sure you have been around the hobby longer then your join date would suggest but I have been on this forum for some time and have seen my fair share of catastrophes with less than quality equipment.


See I have not seen that so until I do I guess I will be a risk taker. The old Odyssea lights I have heard of having problems but have you heard of any issues with the newer ones? Also I have never heard of anyone have there filter drain with a Sunsun (or any other filter for that matter) if you have I would love to see the thread to see what to avoid. Regardless no one is going to talk you out of your high priced fancy equipment and no one is going to talk me out of my budget priced functional equipment. So good luck to you lets trade some plants or something and let all this go.


----------



## pupdawg

The way I buy stuff is like this (and this may not be the best method but..)

Look at what I want... if I like it, I ask the price. If I can't afford it I look at an alternative. If I don't like the alternative for whatever reason(s), I just save my money and buy what I want. 

I think it's great that there are more affordable options and all but I like Eheim filters and ADA tools, tanks, substrate. I can't afford some of them right off the bat, but I save for it and for the guarantee and dependability that is usually associated with those products.


----------



## kokomon

Thx for review, I havent heard of this product until now


----------



## kevmo911

Aaaaand the thread has been derailed. Again. Look, this thread is for reviews of the SunSun type canister filter. I won't say nobody has had a problem with the SunSun. And yes, the craftsmanship and material quality seem to be inferior to other, more expensive, tried and true, high quality products.

This particular product hasn't been around for a heck of a long time. A few years, maybe? And yet, scanning through this thread, there is a remarkable minimum of complaints about this product. If money wasn't such a large issue for me, I probably would not hesitate to buy an Eheim ...at least, one of the models made in Germany rather than China (if you're interested, you can look up the info on that). But money *is* an object, at least for me. And I bought myself a SunSun because I wanted to try out a canister filter, but not spend the extra hundred or so bucks on an experiment. Six or seven months later, I'm still quite happy with it.

Unless you have personal experience with a product, I would prefer not to read about you bashing it (alternatively, if you *do* have experience with it, go right ahead and critique it - because we need to know about that stuff). That goes for SunSun as well as ADA. SunSun lovers, stop complaining about the high-end stuff being more expensive. Eheim lovers, stop complaining about the low-end stuff actually being functional.

To repeat: this is a review thread for SunSun-type canister filters. Praise, or criticize, but only if you actually own one. Please. Find an Eheim thread if you want to talk about them. I'm honestly not sure how much business a person has posting in this thread if they've never used a SunSun ...unless you're requesting information, maybe? And if you really want, I'll start a thread for you about which canister filter is just plain cooler.

By the way, in regards to replacement parts, I believe I've read about one or two of the US Ebay sellers being good about sending out replacements. And as far as the Marineland C-series goes, I can't speak for all of them, but I know I've seen C-series pics that are almost identical to SunSun 302 pics, except for color. I would bet that you can match up models by claimed gph ratings and get replacements that way.


----------



## Justindew

kevmo911 said:


> Aaaaand the thread has been derailed. Again. Look, this thread is for reviews of the SunSun type canister filter. I won't say nobody has had a problem with the SunSun. And yes, the craftsmanship and material quality seem to be inferior to other, more expensive, tried and true, high quality products.
> 
> This particular product hasn't been around for a heck of a long time. A few years, maybe? And yet, scanning through this thread, there is a remarkable minimum of complaints about this product. If money wasn't such a large issue for me, I probably would not hesitate to buy an Eheim ...at least, one of the models made in Germany rather than China (if you're interested, you can look up the info on that). But money *is* an object, at least for me. And I bought myself a SunSun because I wanted to try out a canister filter, but not spend the extra hundred or so bucks on an experiment. Six or seven months later, I'm still quite happy with it.
> 
> Unless you have personal experience with a product, I would prefer not to read about you bashing it (alternatively, if you *do* have experience with it, go right ahead and critique it - because we need to know about that stuff). That goes for SunSun as well as ADA. SunSun lovers, stop complaining about the high-end stuff being more expensive. Eheim lovers, stop complaining about the low-end stuff actually being functional.
> 
> To repeat: this is a review thread for SunSun-type canister filters. Praise, or criticize, but only if you actually own one. Please. Find an Eheim thread if you want to talk about them. I'm honestly not sure how much business a person has posting in this thread if they've never used a SunSun ...unless you're requesting information, maybe? And if you really want, I'll start a thread for you about which canister filter is just plain cooler.
> 
> By the way, in regards to replacement parts, I believe I've read about one or two of the US Ebay sellers being good about sending out replacements. And as far as the Marineland C-series goes, I can't speak for all of them, but I know I've seen C-series pics that are almost identical to SunSun 302 pics, except for color. I would bet that you can match up models by claimed gph ratings and get replacements that way.


Well said! Not to derail the thread yet again but I am loving my RAOK crypt from you that thing is a monster not something you find in my LFS that is for sure.


----------



## mott

Justindew said:


> No offense but I call BS I have seen the part used myself and it is an exact replica of the impeller on the Marineland. Which model did you get the part for? I could ask my brother in law which model his impeller was from in case they are not all the same. Also which model Sunsun does your buddy have?


None taken, I have nothing to gain from bs'ng on a fish forum lol

He has the 302 and I'm pretty sure he tried the one from the 220


BTW he fixed the impeller shaft by going to a tool and die shop,
they got the specs and made him a SS shaft.


I don't really knock these filters I just think they use thin cheap plastic for the baskets and in/outs.
They are worth what you are paying for and nothing more, just MO.
And I don't own one but I have a first hand opinion, showing my bud how to clean the darn thing


----------



## mott

kevmo911 said:


> By the way, in regards to replacement parts, I believe I've read about one or two of the US Ebay sellers being good about sending out replacements. And as far as the Marineland C-series goes, I can't speak for all of them, but I know I've seen C-series pics that are almost identical to SunSun 302 pics, except for color. I would bet that you can match up models by claimed gph ratings and get replacements that way.


They really are very different if you look at them, the sun sun is more akin to the JBJ can.

A lot of people speculate but I have yet to see any reports from finding parts on similar canisters.
I would like to know for sure so I could pass along the info...


----------



## joewitafro

can someone help recommend which canister from sunsun I should use for a 55 gallon planted with lots of small fish? Planing to upgrade to a 90gallon planted in the future so I would like to still be able to use it. Will the 404b be too much flow?


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Go for it, it's not going to be too much flow. I have a Rena XP3 and SunSun303B with 2 power heads for my 75 gallon.


----------



## lexbomb

Just a quick question, I only have eheims but moneys a tad tight at the moment. Can I attach ada style inlet and outlet on these canister filters? If I can I'm buying one!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justindew

Do you already have the inlet and outlet piping? Or are you referring to the tubing? Or are you talking about glass lily pipes?


----------



## lexbomb

the glass lilly pipe and glass inlet. If I bought this out the box could I attach them or would I need to buy some tubing and modify it slightly?


----------



## Justindew

If you get the HW-302 model Sunsun filter the 16mm pipes will work. I do not know if ADA carries 16mm pipes but if they do I am sure they would work. However ebay has cheaper alternatives as far as the lily pipes go however not sure if they are of the same quality as the ADA ones are.


----------



## lexbomb

Ada style will be just fine, thank you

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mott

Can anybody confirm the replacement part issue??

I'm still lookin...


----------



## ddtran46

Has anyone had any serious problems with this filter? I have to buy a canister filter for my dads friend 29 gallon and this is on the top of my list.


----------



## wespastor

ddtran46 said:


> Has anyone had any serious problems with this filter? I have to buy a canister filter for my dads friend 29 gallon and this is on the top of my list.


I have had one for two years running with no problems. Make sure to get some silcone grease for the "O" ring seal. Also, when cleaning the filter make sure there are no sand particles or grit in and aroune the seal area. As you take it apart for cleaning take extra care, everything is a very close fit.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## wespastor

mott said:


> Can anybody confirm the replacement part issue??
> 
> I'm still lookin...


Me too ...  but only just in case.

"O" rings seals and the like.


----------



## wespastor

joewitafro said:


> can someone help recommend which canister from sunsun I should use for a 55 gallon planted with lots of small fish? Planing to upgrade to a 90gallon planted in the future so I would like to still be able to use it. Will the 404b be too much flow?


Just get two 302's. your can put them on the 55 and valve them down for a slower flow. and then when you upgrad to the 90 you will have the filtration you need.

best wishes,
wes


----------



## lipadj46

I have a 404b on my 55, its not too much flow.


----------



## wespastor

lipadj46 said:


> I have a 404b on my 55, its not too much flow.


Use a PCV Ball valve on the out flow to slow the flow down the way you like it. I use a 302 on a 20G Long planted thank that way and it works really great. I also have a 302 on a 30G breeder and it work equally as well.

best wishes,
wes


----------



## RipariumGuy

Hey guys! This pretty much sums up my thoughts on the SunSun filter: http://thejakearium.com/2011/03/05/sunsun-hw-302-canister-filter-review-aka-ebay-canister/


----------



## gimmethatfish

Hey there, just wanted to chime in with my two pennies. Just received my Sun-Sun 302 rebranded as a grech outside filter today. I was actually pleasantly surprised with the build quality based on some of the posts here I guess I was expecting far worse. So far it seems to be performing quite well, time will tell though.

I will say that the box is an abject lesson in engrish fail and don't plan on any helpful instructions cause you won't find any here. Although with that said it was my first canister filter and I managed to put everything together and get it up and running in about 20 minutes with no problems and no directions so it really wasn't that bad.

I'm also having the issue where the water level is too high for the skimmer but I don't really need a skimmer. So far haven't had any issues with the baskets but I could see someone breaking them if they really manhandled them.

Overall so far I am very happy with my purchase it is very quiet it filters water and it works which is really all I need in a filter. I'm all for quality but if I can get a solid product cheap that means I can buy more livestock and plants. I will follow up in this thread if I have any issues down the road.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

To raise the skimmmer I just bought heater suction cups attached to hose and lifted the pipe up that way, the U curve does stick up a little higher but it works. However I took it off and raised the spraybar for aeration which also handles surface film.


----------



## vespers_

is it just me or do the sunsun filters greatly resemble the aquatop canister filters?


----------



## kevmo911

Looks like the same unit, just another rebrand. Same pics, same ratings.


----------



## vespers_

kevmo911 said:


> Looks like the same unit, just another rebrand. Same pics, same ratings.


hmm, so they are owned by the same people?


----------



## kevmo911

Don't know who owns the names. But SunSun, Perfect, Grech, and apparently AquaTop are manufactured by the same people. If you look through threads talking about regulators, you'll see people mentioning companies like AirGas simply taking Victor or Concoa regulators and selling them as their product with a different sticker on the front. Same thing.


----------



## vespers_

kevmo911 said:


> Don't know who owns the names. But SunSun, Perfect, Grech, and apparently AquaTop are manufactured by the same people. If you look through threads talking about regulators, you'll see people mentioning companies like AirGas simply taking Victor or Concoa regulators and selling them as their product with a different sticker on the front. Same thing.


hmm good to know.


----------



## kevmo911

FYI there's a HW-304A (4 left) with 4 hours left on Evilbay for $93 shipped. It's the 500gph model (the older 300 series, rather than the newer 400 series), without a UV. I've rarely seen any of the larger sizes without a UV.


----------



## wendyjo

Is the UV any good Anyone know?


----------



## blackjackaj

I just bought the 404b for my 30g. Does anyone know the tubing size?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

sir i would imagine its 3/4 I.D. other wise its 5/8 I.D. which is what i have on my 402


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

wendyjo said:


> Is the UV any good Anyone know?


also yes its a great UV for the price.


----------



## blackjackaj

HD Blazingwolf said:


> sir i would imagine its 3/4 I.D. other wise its 5/8 I.D. which is what i have on my 402


Can someone with the unit confirm? Pretty please.


----------



## baldy1970

*aquatop 500*

Just bought the aquatop version of this model. Excellent filter well worth the 99 dollars spent on it. Made my water crystal clear over night. Just one complaint wasnt to impress with output spray connectors but other then IMPRESSED... 5 STARS


----------



## lexbomb

Hi guys just bought a 304b from flebay and im 99%sure it doesnt come with media. If it doesnt whats some cheap media i can throw in it. I do have 200gm of purigen that will go in but what cheap (to follow the cheap filter) should or can I use?
Thanks guys


----------



## kevmo911

Media has always come with it. But if it doesn't, you can use polyester quilt batting. Big bag of cottony stuff used for stuffing pillows. Walmart.


----------



## wespastor

lexbomb said:


> Hi guys just bought a 304b from flebay and im 99%sure it doesnt come with media. If it doesnt whats some cheap media i can throw in it. I do have 200gm of purigen that will go in but what cheap (to follow the cheap filter) should or can I use?
> Thanks guys


I use Fluval Ceramic Pre-filter in the bottom tray, Lava Rock (small pieces) in the middle tray, and Quilt batting in the top tray (don't get the high loft you'll get better polishing).

Buy a bag of grill lava rock for gas grill at walmart for about $7.00 and use the smallest peices

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## lexbomb

Sweet can't wait to get it they said only a couple of days!


----------



## lipadj46

lexbomb said:


> Hi guys just bought a 304b from flebay and im 99%sure it doesnt come with media. If it doesnt whats some cheap media i can throw in it. I do have 200gm of purigen that will go in but what cheap (to follow the cheap filter) should or can I use?
> Thanks guys


How cheap do you want to go? Lava rock is a pretty poor bio media but if you have a planted tank you don't need much. If you want better bio media than lava rock for cheaper look for those sintered clay balls used for hydroponic planters.


----------



## phorty

i put together a comparison chart for anyone interested. I think I'll do a 303A for my 55 gallon.

Stupid question, what does the UV stabilizer do?

MODEL HW-302/402B
$NA/$78
POWER 18W
H-MAX 1.4m
265 GPH
9.1" x 9.1" x 15.6"

MODEL HW-303A/303B/403B
$76/$90/$93
POWER 35W
H-MAX 2.0m
375 GPH
10.2" x 10.2" x 16.9"

MODEL HW-304A/304B/404B
$89/$120/$113
POWER 55W
H-MAX 2.5m
528 GPH
11.4" x 11.4" x 19.1"


----------



## lexbomb

Ha I think I went overboard buying a 304b for my 30 gal


----------



## wespastor

lexbomb said:


> Ha I think I went overboard buying a 304b for my 30 gal


If you find that you have too much flow, you can always put a PCV Ball valve on the out-flow line to slow the flow.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## lipadj46

I have a 404b on my 55 gallon and it actually is not enough flow the way I have it setup so I added a HOB on the other end of the tank.


----------



## phorty

So, let me get this straight.

The Aquatop CF300 is the same as the 402B, CF400 same as 403B, and CF500 same as 404B??


----------



## Mr. Appleton

Just stuck a 302 on my 10gal... was initially worried that it'd create a whirling vortex in my tank, but actually seems to be working out fine  

It's incredibly quiet too! at ~$50 shipped to me, a great deal!


----------



## lexbomb

I bought a sunsun 304b with the uv sterilizer and when I got it the glass sleeve was broken. Now horrid eBay seller is refusing to send me a new sleeve unless I send the whole filter back at my cost, why no f-ing idea!! So I contacted disputes and the seller has now refunded me my money back, now I dont really care about the uv I just want to use my filter.
So any ideas what we happen if I just fill it up with out the glass sleeve on? Or any ways to patch it up


----------



## RickRS

kevmo911 said:


> Media has always come with it. But if it doesn't, you can use polyester quilt batting. Big bag of cottony stuff used for stuffing pillows. Walmart.


The only media that is standard with these filters are a few one inch thick white filter pads. Until the vendor is advertizing more, assume you're get the standard pads and nothing else.

In a rough list of increasing prices: You can use lava rock and quilt batting if you want to DIY cheaply as possible. You can look in hardware stores for cut-to-fit airconditioning filters as source of coarse pads. Avoid filters with antimicrobial properities if you go that route. Some people use kitchen scrubbies as coarse pads, but I never tried that. You can buy cut-to-fit pad material at your LFS. You can buy ceramic noodles and bio-material under other brands (Fluval, Ehiem, etc.) at your LFS.


----------



## 19ginger90

Hey guys. I bought my Sunsun 302 in April and was initially very happy. Now, I'm not so sure. I'm getting almost no flow! I just cleaned it again and took out most of the filter media, cleaned the impeller and everything around it, and the hoses aren't very dirty. The first time I plug it back it after that, great strong flow, but after a couple days it's crap again. Literally, I can see a few pond snails doing laps in the hoses! Am I missing something? Seriously, I'm not trying to be Ms. Negative, but I just need to figure this out because I'm not very happy with this filter right now.


----------



## kevmo911

Well, assuming there's no air in the hoses, make sure the outlet isn't blocked from inside the canister. Remember that stuffing the canister will definitely reduce flow. When you take the hose assembly off, check the little clear plastic flapper and make sure it moves freely. Make sure the intake isn't blocked - is there any sort of filter (other than the stock one) on it? Make sure there are no kinks in the line. Do you inject CO2 into the canister? Before it? Is the black plastic lever on the hose assembly all the way down? Is there any gunk in the spraybar, especially at the 90 degree turn just before it (remove the spraybar and see if there's a sudden flow increase). Do you have an inline heater, and if so is it installed in the correct direction?

That's all I can think of atm.


----------



## 19ginger90

It worked! I forgot to check my prefilter! Thanks!


----------



## phorty

Has anyone used the AquaTop branded versions of these filters?


----------



## nalu86

phorty said:


> Has anyone used the AquaTop branded versions of these filters?


Looks the same, except you get more filter media (Filter cotton, bamboo carbon and bio balls) with it.


----------



## andrews02r

Mine is an AquaTop (model CF-400UV), same exact filter, all the way down to the art on the box. The only difference is the name.


----------



## Patriot

so do anyone know where to get replacement spray bars, mines is cracked or cracking.


----------



## wespastor

Patriot100% said:


> so do anyone know where to get replacement spray bars, mines is cracked or cracking.


See if you get a spray bar for a Marineland C. The intake works as a replacement for me so I figure ...

Except for the impeller for the SunSun I have not found any other replacement parts.

I have the same problem as you. I figure that if the small crack I have gets any worse I'll either do a DIY spray bar or order a spray bar from some other Manufacturer. If you have the 302 the tube is 7/8" ID( I believe). You can work from there to figure out what you need or want to do.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## skynyrd

Would this filter AquaTop CF-400UV work with a small backyard pond?
It would sit slightly above the waterline in an enclosed box to protect it from the elements and brought in during the winter.
I dug this out when the paint was fresh on the shed.
About 5x5 18inch deep. Waterlily's are in pots and come back every year. 
This year I added some goldfish (they will come inside for the winter) and was thinking of going wider n deeper next spring.
Maybe add something fancier after that.
What do you all think?
And underwater lights are going to be added soon!


----------



## m00se

Patriot100% said:


> so do anyone know where to get replacement spray bars, mines is cracked or cracking.


Why not make one? CPVC at Lowes/Home Depot, a drill, some cement, a couple of hose barbs and maybe a ball valve. Get fancy and spray paint it whatever color you want (I like black) with Krylon Fusion. This way you can customize it to fit your tank perfectly and get what YOU want rather than what comes in the box. Sorted.

Cheers


----------



## thtsapaddlin

*Giving up on SunSun?*

Hey all,

I've been battling with this filter for a year (see posts dated from 8/24/2010). Tank water has always been "clean," but never crystal clear. 

I left town for 2 months, and was forced to tear down (well, sort of -- I just took out my driftwood and all plants -- livestock remain) my 50t when I returned because it had gotten out-of-hand. I vacuumed, but pulling all the plant material from the tank really stirred up a lot of gunk. Now, nearly 24 hours later, the tank still has "large" pieces of organic material floating around, even with the Koralia powerhead running. 

I have dispensed water from the filter into a clear glass, and there is clearly unfiltered material floating in this efferent water. There's a bypass issue somewhere, and I haven't figured it out in over a year.

Anyway, I value your opinions and I trust that if you are all happy with your 304's, and everyone is experiencing crystal-clear water, maybe I ought to buy another SunSun and hope it's not defective like my first 2 have been (first one leaked around the lid). 

If not, I guess I'll have to upgrade from Chinese equipment to an Eheim 2217.

SunSun owners, could you share your thoughts? Are your 304's "sufficient" or are they "excellent?"


----------



## KH2PO4

skynyrd said:


> Would this filter AquaTop CF-400UV work with a small backyard pond?
> It would sit slightly above the waterline in an enclosed box to protect it from the elements and brought in during the winter.
> I dug this out when the paint was fresh on the shed.
> About 5x5 18inch deep. Waterlily's are in pots and come back every year.
> This year I added some goldfish (they will come inside for the winter) and was thinking of going wider n deeper next spring.
> Maybe add something fancier after that.
> What do you all think?
> And underwater lights are going to be added soon!


Can be forced into service but risky. Most canister filters with pump built-in 
are designed to operate below an aquarium, or at least a bit lower than 
the tank's waterline.

Placing it above the waterline creates negative pressure in the canister 
and risks air accumulating in the canister. The pump may run dry.


----------



## KH2PO4

thtsapaddlin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been battling with this filter for a year (see posts dated from 8/24/2010). Tank water has always been "clean," but never crystal clear.
> 
> I left town for 2 months, and was forced to tear down (well, sort of -- I just took out my driftwood and all plants -- livestock remain) my 50t when I returned because it had gotten out-of-hand. I vacuumed, but pulling all the plant material from the tank really stirred up a lot of gunk. Now, nearly 24 hours later, the tank still has "large" pieces of organic material floating around, even with the Koralia powerhead running.
> 
> I have dispensed water from the filter into a clear glass, and there is clearly unfiltered material floating in this efferent water. There's a bypass issue somewhere, and I haven't figured it out in over a year.
> 
> Anyway, I value your opinions and I trust that if you are all happy with your 304's, and everyone is experiencing crystal-clear water, maybe I ought to buy another SunSun and hope it's not defective like my first 2 have been (first one leaked around the lid).
> 
> If not, I guess I'll have to upgrade from Chinese equipment to an Eheim 2217.
> 
> SunSun owners, could you share your thoughts? Are your 304's "sufficient" or are they "excellent?"


Crytal-clear water is not brand-dependent. It's about bio-filtration and the state 
of your tank.

Debris in efferent water can be from the hose pipe or parts in the filter itself. 
When I turn off my filter for a while, I see it too when I turn it back on. 
The action somehow dislodges some biofilm.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

KH2PO4 said:


> Crytal-clear water is not brand-dependent. It's about bio-filtration and the state
> of your tank.


Agreed, but this particular brand of filter is spewing out chunks of material in "filtered" water, 24 hours after the filter was touched. And I'm trying to figure out whether THAT is brand-dependent.


----------



## HolyAngel

Shouldn't be, I haven't had an issue out of two 302's myself in over a year of having them.. What filtration materials are you using? Any fine filter pads? Place em at the top and your water should be crystal clear.. Ive had small particles come out of you use only biomedia and no pads, but even then they're teeny tiny, nothing large by any means.. I hope you get it figured out.. And it will leak if you don't have the baskets in all the way and/or you never lubed the rubber ring with Vaseline, which is something you should make sure of with any filter..


----------



## mach_six

The media determines the effectiveness. 

I used sponges from XP 1 that aren't correctly sized for it just to trap some particles, I bought it for the built in UV. 

I also have an Eheim Pro3 running with only bio-filter because the maintenance on it is such a pain. The main intent of the SunSun was to kill the free floating bacteria or virus that was infecting my fish.

Now that the fish are healthy again, I will re-use the XP 1 w/ mechanical pads that was temp replaced by the Sun Sun. The XP 1 is easier to maintain due to the size and the Sun Sun barelyu fits in the cabinet opening. It's also a pain in the ass to start up. The priming pump is worthless but it does give my arms a good workout when it eventually pumps all the air out... It's nothing like the ease of the Eheim Pro3 primer where I only need to use a few fingers and slight pressure and I don't break out in a sweat.


----------



## joekidwell

thtsapaddlin said:


> Agreed, but this particular brand of filter is spewing out chunks of material in "filtered" water, 24 hours after the filter was touched. And I'm trying to figure out whether THAT is brand-dependent.


Do the hoses need cleaned?


----------



## HolyAngel

Ah priming is easy, fill it up before you plug the hoses in is easiest but even if not and the water is in the hoses still when you put it back on empty, make sure the spraybar/outtake is above the water line and then lock the hoses into place on the sunsun, then slowly press and depress the priming button. It usually only take a couple times to fill the canister, then just turn it on. That's pretty much it, you can prime it again one or two times or just tilt it slowly from left to right to get the air out and then put the spraybar back underwater and you're done.


----------



## thtsapaddlin

I've tried most filer media available in just about every imaginable conformation, and I've cleaned the hoses several times. Flow is still quite strong (I haven't quantified it), which is why I suppose there is a bypass issue.

The chunks coming out aren't small by any means -- theyre clearly visible with the naked eye.

I've never had any issue priming the thing.


----------



## m00se

thtsapaddlin said:


> If not, I guess I'll have to upgrade from Chinese equipment to an Eheim 2217.
> 
> SunSun owners, could you share your thoughts? Are your 304's "sufficient" or are they "excellent?"


Eheim is made in China now.

You might want to search on Odyssea CFS 500 here. TopDogSellers has the Version II (fixed a lot of first run problems) for $59 shipped. It moves more water than the 2217. Just a though. Good luck!


----------



## sayurasem

bump....... I dont see any filter on [Ebay Link Removed] only "never used" auction that will be out in 16hrs...yes I have trust isssues with "never use" or whatever except brand new new.

btw looking back to the thread... am I too late or what happen to this product line?

I want one... its white, reflecting clean filter. and I heard its cheap which im on a budget.

bump... anyone?


----------



## m00se

Not sure what the color of the filter has to do with being clean - they all get disgusting with use :icon_cool


----------



## HolyAngel

Search for "3-stage canister filter" on ebay and you'll find it, I got both of mine from KoolGoods


----------



## sayurasem

sweet thanks! so that "60g" rated filter is OK for 10g right?


----------



## Da Plant Man

I got my SunSun a couple days ago. I almost Aqua-soiled myself when I saw how big it was. 'nuff said.

-Caton


----------



## HolyAngel

Yeah I'm using a 302 on a 15 gallon and one on a 29 gallon, I wish I had gotten the 303/403 for the 29 though.


----------



## somewhatshocked

It's a shame there aren't smaller versions of these SunSun rigs for us nano nerds.


----------



## RipariumGuy

HolyAngel said:


> Search for "3-stage canister filter" on ebay and you'll find it, I got both of mine from KoolGoods


Same here.


I am running mine on a 40g breeder (with Nano Koralia) and it works amazingly well.


----------



## Mr. Appleton

HolyAngel said:


> Yeah I'm using a 302 on a 15 gallon and one on a 29 gallon, I wish I had gotten the 303/403 for the 29 though.


Haha. I'm running a 302 on my 10 Gal... CRYSTAL clear water :icon_mrgr


----------



## demonr6

To heck with eBay, these are re-branded SunSun filters here.


----------



## sayurasem

newbie question here. What is the advantage of UV light?


----------



## demonr6

Helps kill bacteria.. green water is cured with UV.


----------



## phorty

I bought a CF-400 for my 55 gallon. I was thinking I could use that as the only filter but the flow isn't impressive so I'm still using a AC110 and a Emperor 400 in addition. I still like the filter though, very quiet.

I feel like I might need two when I start my 75 gallon.


----------



## bsmith

UV sterilizers are great. Like said above they kill unwanted bacteria and will get rid of GW. Its the only way I have found that actually does kill the GW. Black outs are pointless IMO and also if you have sensitive plants doing one over 3 days could kill all the ones your keeping.


----------



## phorty

Do you guys leave the UV on all the time? I just saw something that said you can turn it off. I didn't know you could and mine has been on since I started using the filter 1.5 months ago.


----------



## somewhatshocked

No need to run UV all the time on a healthy tank, in my experience. About once every year or two I have a tank that goes haywire and I borrow a friend's in-line UV for a few days.


----------



## bsmith

You can leave it on 24/7 as there are no ill effects that will come of it other then perhaps slightly higher temps in the tank and of course lessened bulb life.


----------



## Patriot

Just wanted to report that my filter is still running as quiet as the day I received it. So far no problem with anything. I do wish in intake had more suction by maybe I just over stuffed the filter with too much media. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madness

The Aquatop CF-300 is the rebranded version of the sunsun302?

The actual sunsun models are sort of scarce.


----------



## josman

Hi,

My aquarium of 170 gal, is recommended I use one HW-304B (CF-500UV) or I use two HW-303B (CF-400UV). What setup is better?

Thank you


----------



## Riiz

josman said:


> Hi,
> 
> My aquarium of 170 gal, is recommended I use one HW-304B (CF-500UV) or I use two HW-303B (CF-400UV). What setup is better?
> 
> Thank you


I recommend two CF-500s, and a little extra water circulation from a Koralia type pump, which aquatop also makes too.


----------



## mcrexx

I have a SunSun Outside Filter HW-303B, it's pretty much like the 302 but larger and has a built in UV light. Anyways, I finished putting it together tonight and followed the instructions to the letter but when I turn it on the water is not flowing in and out of the filter. I've checked all the connections, they are secure and still nothing. It is only when I open the filter (as in release the clamps and pull up the motor at the top disconnecting it from the base) that the input water begins to flow, but the water is still not flowing out. Does anyone have some advice on how I can solve this problem? Thanks


----------



## OverStocked

Have you primed the filter?


----------



## sayurasem

mcrexx said:


> I have a SunSun Outside Filter HW-303B, it's pretty much like the 302 but larger and has a built in UV light. Anyways, I finished putting it together tonight and followed the instructions to the letter but when I turn it on the water is not flowing in and out of the filter. I've checked all the connections, they are secure and still nothing. It is only when I open the filter (as in release the clamps and pull up the motor at the top disconnecting it from the base) that the input water begins to flow, but the water is still not flowing out. Does anyone have some advice on how I can solve this problem? Thanks


filter should be under / next to the tank. never above or too far below the tank.


----------



## mcrexx

OverStocked said:


> Have you primed the filter?


Yes I did, still nothing.



sayurasem said:


> filter should be under / next to the tank. never above or too far below the tank.


The filter is 1 foot under my tank.


----------



## CWO4GUNNER

You have something crossed up, either your out-flow basket holes (that normally leak and bypass) are not aligned in a strait path leading to the inflow tube so that water can flow backwards trough the filter from bottom, (normally pushing media off the basket base to bypass even more),or you have either the manifold or lid installed backwards relative to the necessary part alignment puzzel I mentioned. For easy restart you also need to have the canister full of water along with the hoses primed with water because unlike circumference filter which can self drain for light weight remove and self prime for easy restart an inline basket filter must struggle to draw water un-submerged where air can easily get trapped and burn out the motor should this occur. But once you get in enough practice the seemingly hours of trying to restart the filter will take only a dozen minutes or so.roud:


----------



## mcrexx

CWO4GUNNER said:


> You have something crossed up, either your out-flow basket holes (that normally leak and bypass) are not aligned in a strait path leading to the inflow tube so that water can flow backwards trough the filter from bottom, (normally pushing media off the basket base to bypass even more),or you have either the manifold or lid installed backwards relative to the necessary part alignment puzzel I mentioned. For easy restart you also need to have the canister full of water along with the hoses primed with water because unlike circumference filter which can self drain for light weight remove and self prime for easy restart an inline basket filter must struggle to draw water un-submerged where air can easily get trapped and burn out the motor should this occur. But once you get in enough practice the seemingly hours of trying to restart the filter will take only a dozen minutes or so.roud:


Finally got it working! I shortened the hoses, I filled the canister full of water, primed it slowly a few times, plugged it in and it worked!

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## Hello

I am looking to purchase a Up Aqua co2 atomizer, but it comes in different sizes. Does any one know the size of the hoses provided with the sunsun?


----------



## Patriot

Hello said:


> I am looking to purchase a Up Aqua co2 atomizer, but it comes in different sizes. Does any one know the size of the hoses provided with the sunsun?


Which size filter do u have? the hose sizes are different as they get larger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello

Thanks for the heads up Patriot. I have the CF300, its rated at 264GPH.


----------



## Surgeon

I picked up one really cheap second hand. UV model but the UV can be switched off. Quite suprisingly good for the money. I can also vouch for its quietness (I was VERY suprised at that).


----------



## sreid

I am thinking of upgrading my Fluval 204 to a sunsun/aqutop canister over the next little bit and want to know if the HW302/CF300 will indeed be an increase in flow.

I have tested the real flow of the 204 and it is around 100-110GPH with media.
It is rated at 180GPH.

I guess what I really what to know is has anyone tested the real flow of the SUNSUN filters and how they compare to the rated flow.

Can anyone tell me how long the spray bars are that come with these filters? I have a standard 30G with the Fluval 204 Output on the back right of the tank and a koralia nano 425GPH on the bottom left and the flow is okay but there is some slow spots in the center were detris/mulm can not be moved easily due to plants.

I would like to change the flow pattern to have a spray bar aimed towards the front of the tank running the majority of the length of the tank to help with water movement.

Picture shows current flow pattern.


----------



## jedimasterben

Anyone got any actual power draw numbers for these things?


----------



## Pooch

phorty said:


> i put together a comparison chart for anyone interested. I think I'll do a 303A for my 55 gallon.
> 
> Stupid question, what does the UV stabilizer do?
> 
> MODEL HW-302/402B
> $NA/$78
> POWER 18W
> H-MAX 1.4m
> 265 GPH
> 9.1" x 9.1" x 15.6"
> 
> MODEL HW-303A/303B/403B
> $76/$90/$93
> POWER 35W
> H-MAX 2.0m
> 375 GPH
> 10.2" x 10.2" x 16.9"
> 
> MODEL HW-304A/304B/404B
> $89/$120/$113
> POWER 55W
> H-MAX 2.5m
> 528 GPH
> 11.4" x 11.4" x 19.1"


Thanks for the info. I'd like to add "Confirmed" Hose Sizes to this list. While this thread is very informative, it is getting very long. I've seen a number of people asking the same thing recently, but no firm answers. (Perhaps the OP could amend the initial post to include noteworthy additional information:icon_ques:icon_ques ) 

I purchased a SunSun 304A six months ago and it is an excellent filter IME. Well made, quiet, and decent build quality. The only issue is that I'd like to run a Hydor ETH 5/8" @300w, but the 304 uses 19/22mm (3/4") tubing. I went ahead and spliced in the Hydor, but it has significantly reduced the flow. I am considering an additional HW-302 for Bio filtration, flow, to run the Hydor. I'm not going to go ahead with the purchase until I know the hose size. 

Thanks folks :fish1::red_mouth


----------



## beastoise

Pooch said:


> I am considering an additional HW-302 for Bio filtration, flow, to run the Hydor. I'm not going to go ahead with the purchase until I know the hose size.
> 
> Thanks folks :fish1::red_mouth


The 5/8" 16mm Hydor is the one you're looking for. I have the 302 and used the Hydor on it.


----------



## Rich Conley

Crispino Ramos said:


> Compared to Eheim, SunSun is inferior in durability, craftmanship and ease of use. The SunSun baskets don't fit well inside the canister, get stucked and hard to remove, basket handles come off, and the plastic gets brittle and breaks. The SunSun intake and output tubes aren't durable either, they easily crack when changing the tubing.


 
Just bought an Aquatop yesterday. 


Why? I haven't had a cannister filter in 10 years. My last one was an Eheim. Never again. It was junk. Parts were expensive (and it broke often).


----------



## Gold8165

I bought a 404B on 09/16/11 and so far its been problem free.Ordered 4 liters of odyssea glass bio rings and 4 liters of SeaChem Matrix.I plan on buying a fx5 also and i think this will be enough media for both filters lol.


----------



## Mr. Appleton

Been using a 402 for several months now and it's been awesome. So awesome that I've bought another one (This time a CF300) for my 40 gallons. Such good value for the money!


----------



## terran2k

just bought a cf300 today, hope it works well.


----------



## reefdiver

Just won the bid on a 303b on ebay, I should have it by the end of next week.


----------



## gotwins86

I am thinking about getting one or two of these filters for my 75 gallon. Should I get 2 x CF300? Or just one CF500? I think either would be enough for a 75 gallon, not?


----------



## In.a.Box

where all the old user at?
do report back, I just went through 38 page about this sunsun filter.
since this was start back in 2010 and its almost 2012 can someone report back with info on how your sunsun is doing... if this filter can do a good 2 yrs i might just pick one up myself. 


thanks for the review guys.


----------



## Dragonfish

I have a sunsun 302 and my impellar shaft snapped a couple months ago. I've been using a steel shaft I made while "kool goods" contacted the manufacturer for me. They mysteriously lost the shaft I mailed them back and now it's gotten really loud. I think I found an actual factory replacement! Does this look right to you?

http://www.truaqua.com/cf300-ri.html


----------



## Laura

Looks right to me. Nice find!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggysmb

I have had the 303A for a month now and am happy with it. I was sure I read somewhere the input/output clamp assembly acted as a shut off. Last week was the first time I cleaned it and the hoses acted as siphons and water leaked everywhere. Any tips on minimizing water lose with out pulling the hoses out of the tank?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

it is supposed to be a shutoff. did u move the lever to the off position? works great on mine!!


----------



## gotwins86

I bought the 375 gph version and will be using it on my 75 gallon once I set that up in a few weeks. I decided to put it on my 29 for the time being(the 75 is going to replace the 29) and get some bacteria established in it. It has turned my 29 gallon into a raging river. I assume that with the size of the 75 gallon it wont be as strong. Correct? Or should I add something to it to slow down the flow?


----------



## In.a.Box

Dragonfish said:


> I have a sunsun 302 and my impellar shaft snapped a couple months ago. I've been using a steel shaft I made while "kool goods" contacted the manufacturer for me. They mysteriously lost the shaft I mailed them back and now it's gotten really loud. I think I found an actual factory replacement! Does this look right to you?
> 
> http://www.truaqua.com/cf300-ri.html


are you ordering the thing? if so can u let me know how long the shaft is, im looking for a new shaft for my odyssea water pump which broke in half. 

the shaft on my odyssea was about 5inch ... 


ty


----------



## phorty

phorty said:


> I bought a CF-400 for my 55 gallon. I was thinking I could use that as the only filter but the flow isn't impressive so I'm still using a AC110 and a Emperor 400 in addition. I still like the filter though, very quiet.
> 
> I feel like I might need two when I start my 75 gallon.


So I cleaned out my CF-400 for the first time after it ran for 2 months. It was a little bit dirtier on the interior than I expected. I think I need to do a pre-filter. How are you guys setting up your pre-filters? Where do you put it and what material? I don't want to slow flow too much.

I'm also not sure I have the spray bar placed in the optimal place. Using the provided tubing it is about 2 inches below the water line. Do I want the spray bar higher so it disturbs the water line more?


----------



## Dragonfish

Yes I'm ordering it but I can tell you now no way that shaft is 5" long. Sorry! Did you try calling Aquatraders.com? They sell all the Odyssea stuff.


----------



## phorty

gotwins86 said:


> I bought the 375 gph version and will be using it on my 75 gallon once I set that up in a few weeks. I decided to put it on my 29 for the time being(the 75 is going to replace the 29) and get some bacteria established in it. It has turned my 29 gallon into a raging river. I assume that with the size of the 75 gallon it wont be as strong. Correct? Or should I add something to it to slow down the flow?


I have the same filter. I'm having the opposite problem where I'm not getting much flow strength. I put AquaClear filter foam into the intake to act as a pre-filter and it slowed down even more. Perhaps, you should stuff more media into the baskets to slow it down?


----------



## Only One Haze

Thinking about picking one of these up...Would the 302/402 be sufficient for a 30 gallon tank? Or should I go with the 303/403? Is the 40_ model worth the extra money over the 30_ model?


----------



## Dragonfish

I got the impellar I posted above and it's perfect! My filter is silent again!


----------



## tuesdayschild

Only One Haze said:


> Thinking about picking one of these up...Would the 302/402 be sufficient for a 30 gallon tank? Or should I go with the 303/403? Is the 40_ model worth the extra money over the 30_ model?



Running the 402B on my 29 and I have no complaints. Can't really speak the any advantages of the newer model over the older but _I_ do like knowing that I'm running the supposedly improved model.


----------



## Krystal907

Hi! So I just got the HW-302 today and super eager to set it up. Have been looking for a step by step guide because I've never had a canister filter before and I can be pretty dense at my finest. Any links or videos out there? I've looked on a few forums and found reviews, but no dummy instructions I could find. Also, what would be the ideal basket layering? My guess would be
Basket 1: All the included floss stacked
Basket 2: water softener and finer floss?
Basket 3: biomedia

I would really appreciate some help with this  Thanks!


----------



## mjbn

@Krystal, I was in the same situation. Honestly, I just kept the pipes in the "group" they were sealed in plastic in and just began to fit things together until it looked right compared to the pictures. I actually did remove the surface skimmer because the intake doesn't fit in my tank with it on, so there is some "customization" possible. As for filter media:
Bottom Basket: 3 filter floss pads
Middle Basket: Ceramic rings and a couple bio balls
Top Basket: Bioballs, an Aquaclear HOB sponge (from old filter), and 2 stacked rena filter floss with a fine topping.


----------



## In.a.Box

I got my the other day been running on my 40B for 4 days now.
When I first got it, it was wet inside I guess they test run it before they shipped it out.
The o-ring and inside on the side was oily. Filter didn't come with any carbon or bio ball.
It did came with 3 white floss pad. 

So far so good this filter is like a ninja I can't hear a thing sometime I wonder if this filter is working/on or not. Lol I must say the flow suck at 200+ gph this thing is weak.
If I was to guess the flow rate on this filter I would say about 145+.

This filter will be nice if there a carry handle so you can pick it up.

Here my media set up.
Bottom: ton of floss
Middle: floss, bio ball
Top: bio ball, biomax. 

The skimmer on this thing doesn't work for me since the water line is high.


----------



## humblepie

In.a.Box said:


> I got my the other day been running on my 40B for 4 days now.
> When I first got it, it was wet inside I guess they test run it before they shipped it out.
> The o-ring and inside on the side was oily. Filter didn't come with any carbon or bio ball.
> It did came with 3 white floss pad.
> 
> So far so good this filter is like a ninja I can't hear a thing sometime I wonder if this filter is working/on or not. Lol I must say the flow suck at 200+ gph this thing is weak.
> If I was to guess the flow rate on this filter I would say about 145+.
> 
> This filter will be nice if there a carry handle so you can pick it up.
> 
> Here my media set up.
> Bottom: ton of floss
> Middle: floss, bio ball
> Top: bio ball, biomax.
> 
> The skimmer on this thing doesn't work for me since the water line is high.


The reason for your low flow is the way you set up your media. 

Normally if you are using high density filter floss, which is very restrictive in regards to water flow rate, you want to keep it overall very thin. The denser the material then the "thinner" you need to use for those pads. 

Also there is a bit of a problem with filter floss. Usually it is very dense and will filter out everything. The problem is that large particle will clog it faster than smaller particle. If you have a LARGE space to use filter floss, such as a modified circumference bucket filter like a fluval fx5 or the odyssea 500 then you can use the dense floss as the first line of filtration.

If you are using a canister, then placing that dense floss first will make it clog to quickly as there isn't enough surface area for that floss. Which is why in canisters most users will place the dense floss last. 

Typical setup for a canister filter is a thick piece of low density mechanical filtration. Usually a very porous and coarse sponge to fill the entire first tray.This allows that sponge to collect the bigger particulates first without clogging. The smaller particulates in the water will be later caught by the denser floss. After the coarse sponge, one then places the bio filtration media. This is to allow the bio filtration to eat up as much of the ammonia and nitrites as possible. During initial setups, many users will place chemical filtration next in line after the bio filtration. This is because there may not be enough bacteria built up on the bio filtration to completely eat all the ammonia and nitrites. So a chemical filtration method, such as using zeolite, is needed for a bit. Once enough bacteria has formed, then the chemical filtration can be swapped out for more bio media if desired.

Final filtration for a canister filter is typically the super dense filter floss. Only a very thin layer of such material so as not to overly restrict the flow rate. Nor by this point should there much particulates needed to be filtered out except for the very small particles. 

Eventually over time the filter materials will clog up. The coarse sponge filters are easy to clean. Just squeeze out and knock off all the gunk. The dense filter floss can be re-used after cleaning, but is typically more of a hassle than it is worth. Easier to just toss the dense floss and replace it new. The amount of bacteria lost over doing this, as some will also grow on the dense floss, should be negligible.

So for a bottom up canister like the sunsun you want to stack your media like this:

Dense Filter Floss
Chemical (optional or more bio)
Bio Media
Coarse Sponge





This gives you the optimal filtration for these styles of filters without overly restricting flow rates. Give that a try.


----------



## sea_bird200

this filter leaked from all sides after a few months of used... Any place I can get the big black O-ring for the head ???


----------



## phorty

Start here, not sure which you need
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...eland-c-series-c-160-c-220-o-ring-gasket.html
http://www.petmountain.com/product/.../marineland-c-series-c-360-o-ring-gasket.html


----------



## MChambers

Or here:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/ViaAqua750CanisterFilter.html


----------



## Othello

humblepie said:


> The reason for your low flow is the way you set up your media.
> 
> Normally if you are using high density filter floss, which is very restrictive in regards to water flow rate, you want to keep it overall very thin. The denser the material then the "thinner" you need to use for those pads.
> 
> Also there is a bit of a problem with filter floss. Usually it is very dense and will filter out everything. The problem is that large particle will clog it faster than smaller particle. If you have a LARGE space to use filter floss, such as a modified circumference bucket filter like a fluval fx5 or the odyssea 500 then you can use the dense floss as the first line of filtration.
> 
> If you are using a canister, then placing that dense floss first will make it clog to quickly as there isn't enough surface area for that floss. Which is why in canisters most users will place the dense floss last.
> 
> Typical setup for a canister filter is a thick piece of low density mechanical filtration. Usually a very porous and coarse sponge to fill the entire first tray.This allows that sponge to collect the bigger particulates first without clogging. The smaller particulates in the water will be later caught by the denser floss. After the coarse sponge, one then places the bio filtration media. This is to allow the bio filtration to eat up as much of the ammonia and nitrites as possible. During initial setups, many users will place chemical filtration next in line after the bio filtration. This is because there may not be enough bacteria built up on the bio filtration to completely eat all the ammonia and nitrites. So a chemical filtration method, such as using zeolite, is needed for a bit. Once enough bacteria has formed, then the chemical filtration can be swapped out for more bio media if desired.
> 
> Final filtration for a canister filter is typically the super dense filter floss. Only a very thin layer of such material so as not to overly restrict the flow rate. Nor by this point should there much particulates needed to be filtered out except for the very small particles.
> 
> Eventually over time the filter materials will clog up. The coarse sponge filters are easy to clean. Just squeeze out and knock off all the gunk. The dense filter floss can be re-used after cleaning, but is typically more of a hassle than it is worth. Easier to just toss the dense floss and replace it new. The amount of bacteria lost over doing this, as some will also grow on the dense floss, should be negligible.
> 
> So for a bottom up canister like the sunsun you want to stack your media like this:
> 
> Dense Filter Floss
> Chemical (optional or more bio)
> Bio Media
> Coarse Sponge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives you the optimal filtration for these styles of filters without overly restricting flow rates. Give that a try.


Hi there

Great thread. 

I bought the SunSun on Saturday to replace a DIY filtration system I had for my 180G tank...must say its pretty silent and I have to sometimes put my hand on the filter to make sure its running at all  I got the 304/B model which is supposed to churn out 1400 Liters per hour...(roughly 370GPh) priming it was a major PITA until i came across this thread and filled it up with water prior to powering it on...then it worked like a charm.

Currently my tank is pretty empty in terms of stock with one Bala Shark, two Clown Loaches and one Tiger Barb and seven red crayfish I like to call the seven dwarfs as they tend to put up quite an act...they will be moved to another tank soon as they cannot seem to coexisist with any form of plantations... I plan to stock some more but I am taking it nice and slow...don't want to over do it...most likely it will be a school of tetra neons (around 15 or 20), a couple of angels, my bala shark and a mate and of course the loaches and the barb.

anyways my question is regarding the tray stackup of the sunsun...as per the quoted thread, the trays should be stacked as:

Dense Filter Floss
Chemical (optional or more bio)
Bio Media
Coarse Sponge

is this from top to bottom or the other way round? 

what I have right now is 

Top tray: white fiber stuff similar to what came in the trays originally ( I threw that one out as I thought it smelled chemical)

Middle tray : ceramic rings from my previous filter

Bottom Tray: Carbon bags also from my previous filter...

Flow is not as I was hoping...could it be from the stackup? should I change this?

thanks in advance.


----------



## humblepie

Othello said:


> Hi there
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> I bought the SunSun on Saturday to replace a DIY filtration system I had for my 180G tank...must say its pretty silent and I have to sometimes put my hand on the filter to make sure its running at all  I got the 304/B model which is supposed to churn out 1400 Liters per hour...(roughly 370GPh) priming it was a major PITA until i came across this thread and filled it up with water prior to powering it on...then it worked like a charm.
> 
> Currently my tank is pretty empty in terms of stock with one Bala Shark, two Clown Loaches and one Tiger Barb and seven red crayfish I like to call the seven dwarfs as they tend to put up quite an act...they will be moved to another tank soon as they cannot seem to coexisist with any form of plantations... I plan to stock some more but I am taking it nice and slow...don't want to over do it...most likely it will be a school of tetra neons (around 15 or 20), a couple of angels, my bala shark and a mate and of course the loaches and the barb.
> 
> anyways my question is regarding the tray stackup of the sunsun...as per the quoted thread, the trays should be stacked as:
> 
> Dense Filter Floss
> Chemical (optional or more bio)
> Bio Media
> Coarse Sponge
> 
> is this from top to bottom or the other way round?
> 
> what I have right now is
> 
> Top tray: white fiber stuff similar to what came in the trays originally ( I threw that one out as I thought it smelled chemical)
> 
> Middle tray : ceramic rings from my previous filter
> 
> Bottom Tray: Carbon bags also from my previous filter...
> 
> Flow is not as I was hoping...could it be from the stackup? should I change this?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Water in the Sunsun/aquatop filters flow from the bottom to the top trays. Here is what I've done with my aquatop filter. I have the 404/b model with 4 trays.

Bottom tray was the course blue sponge material. I bought a sheet of the same stuff to stack on top of the blue pad. This way the bottom tray is completely full with fairly course open cell reticulated foam. This stuff can easily be rinsed off and reused forever.

The next tray up I bought 5 packages of plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store. I turned them sideways and stacked them in there nice and tight. I had like 4 left over as they come in packages of 6 for a dollar. This filers out smaller sized particles in the water that make it through the porous foam in the bottom tray.

Next tray I have some ceramic bio-rings. In hindsight I think I paid too much by going this route as it took 3 boxes of 500ml of rings to fill the tray. At $13 a box that is $39 for rings. What I should have done, after learning how much surface area there is, is go out and buy a bunch of bags of wide opening coffee straws. You know the black straws used for stirring and drinking that they used in coffee or mostly at bars? You don't want the regular drinking straws as they have too wide a diameter. Nor do you want those really thin brown ones with the really tiny diameter. You want the straws with the 2mm-3mm diameter or so. My dollar store sells them for a buck a package. It takes about 5 or 6 packages of these to fill a tray. Once you buy them, you need to cut them up into half inch lengths or so. Then fill up a tray. These cut up straws have ridiculous amount of surface area to grow bacteria upon. As much or more than those ceramic bio rings I bought and at a MUCH cheaper price. From a couple of documents and reports I've read, they have more surface area than the sinstered orbs used commonly for bio media such as Ehiems substrate pro which costs ridiculous amounts of cash.

Lastly, since I'm still in the initial stages, I got a big container full of carbon and zeolite chips. I bought some pantyhose, also from the dollar store, and filled the pantyhose with the carbon zeolite chips. This is because those chips are a bit smaller than the "slots" on the bottoms of the trays and tend to work their way through those slits. Make sure you pour the carbon and zeolite chips into the panty hose while you are OUTSIDE, as they make quite a bit of dust. Also make sure after the chips are in the pantyhose that you rinse it all off to remove the remainder of the dust. Unless you have good tap water, I wouldn't use the tap water to rinse off though. Just get some good water you would put into your tank normally to rinse it off. 

I did this and fill the top tray with just enough carbon and zeolite chips in panty hose to almost fill the tray. I left enough room to place some filter floss at the very top.

That's all I did. I get good flow and good filtration over all.


----------



## Othello

Many thanks Humblepie. I will re-do the stack on my filter and get back  

on another though, is 1400 Liter per hour a good enough flow for a 700 liter tank? (in gallons that would be around 370GPh for a 180g tank)


----------



## humblepie

Othello said:


> Many thanks Humblepie. I will re-do the stack on my filter and get back
> 
> on another though, is 1400 Liter per hour a good enough flow for a 700 liter tank? (in gallons that would be around 370GPh for a 180g tank)


Not really. Those flow numbers listed are always the theoretical max output of the pump pushing water by itself. If there is any restrictions, such as media in the way, then the pump is going to go slower, thus less flow. Usually, the true flow rate on a filter is usually half or less of the stated flow rate. Rule of thumb I was told and use is to take whatever flow rate is listed and use 40%-50% of that number. So a canister filter with a 370gph flow rate is going to have an actual flow rate of 148-185 gph usually when filled with media. (more restrictive media will have less flow)

Typically, you want to turn your tank at a minimum of 3 times per hour. So you take 180 gallon tank and you'll want to be moving 540 gallons per hour at a minimum. Some advocate more. I have a friend who swears by 10 times the turn rate. You really don't need THAT much flow in my opinion.

So if you are using the 303/403/CF-400 models of the sunsun/aquatop filters then you are going to need 3 of them. If you are using the 304/404/CF-500 models then you are going to need 2 of them for a tank that size.


----------



## Daximus

humblepie said:


> Not really. Those flow numbers listed are always the theoretical max output of the pump pushing water by itself. If there is any restrictions, such as media in the way, then the pump is going to go slower, thus less flow. Usually, the true flow rate on a filter is usually half or less of the stated flow rate. Rule of thumb I was told and use is to take whatever flow rate is listed and use 40%-50% of that number. So a canister filter with a 370gph flow rate is going to have an actual flow rate of 148-185 gph usually when filled with media. (more restrictive media will have less flow)
> 
> Typically, you want to turn your tank at a minimum of 3 times per hour. So you take 180 gallon tank and you'll want to be moving 540 gallons per hour at a minimum. Some advocate more. I have a friend who swears by 10 times the turn rate. You really don't need THAT much flow in my opinion.
> 
> So if you are using the 303/403/CF-400 models of the sunsun/aquatop filters then you are going to need 3 of them. If you are using the 304/404/CF-500 models then you are going to need 2 of them for a tank that size.


Agreed. 

I have the Aquatop 500 model (rated 525 g/p/h) on my 90, and it works very well. That said, my setup is probably about the limit. Any larger tank I would have to recommend more filtration. I would go for two of the 500 models in your case.


----------



## Redmar

Could someone tell me if Ebay item# 251010184734 is a SunSun filter?

Thanks


----------



## Daximus

Redmar said:


> Could someone tell me if Ebay item# 251010184734 is a SunSun filter?
> 
> Thanks


Yes...I love how they advertise, lol. 

"We got tired of selling the name brand stuff...so we had our own line up of filters made" hahahahahahahah!

If Ebay gets on your nerves, these guys are a pleasure to deal with. http://www.truaqua.com/


----------



## Othello

humblepie said:


> Not really. Those flow numbers listed are always the theoretical max output of the pump pushing water by itself. If there is any restrictions, such as media in the way, then the pump is going to go slower, thus less flow. Usually, the true flow rate on a filter is usually half or less of the stated flow rate. Rule of thumb I was told and use is to take whatever flow rate is listed and use 40%-50% of that number. So a canister filter with a 370gph flow rate is going to have an actual flow rate of 148-185 gph usually when filled with media. (more restrictive media will have less flow)
> 
> Typically, you want to turn your tank at a minimum of 3 times per hour. So you take 180 gallon tank and you'll want to be moving 540 gallons per hour at a minimum. Some advocate more. I have a friend who swears by 10 times the turn rate. You really don't need THAT much flow in my opinion.
> 
> So if you are using the 303/403/CF-400 models of the sunsun/aquatop filters then you are going to need 3 of them. If you are using the 304/404/CF-500 models then you are going to need 2 of them for a tank that size.


many thanks. I will see about getting a second filter...problem is with space  

Tonight I will try playing around with the materials some more...got some of the pot scrubbers from local supermarket...will try these along with carbon and ceramic rings and see what gives. 

also I think I will be doing 2x per week 50% water change till I find a solution...maybe a HOB kind of filter or reintroduce one of the old DIY filters...


----------



## Patriot

My filter was running quite but that soon changed. It's making a rattling or humming sound. I took the filter apart thinking that something was stuck in there but found nothing.


----------



## Othello

A quick update: the SunSun is running well. I got a two more of them (303) one for a second aquarium (50Gal) I started up and one for a low end cichlid tank that has been running for a couple of years...the filters are great!!!

on my 180g I added a supplementary filter which is an atman bio tube (http://photobucket.com/images/atman overhanged bio filter/) with 8 canisters that are filled with ceramic rings, bio balls and filter material...same principle as the sun sun but cannisters are packed in a horizontal tube that hangs over the tank...fed by a 2000lph water pump...

I guess with both filters things are moving well. I have good water parameter readings. 

thumbs up for the SunSun


----------



## jingleberry

I've used mine for 1.5 years and not one complaint.


----------



## Vanryker

I have a 120 gal tank for my 2 Red Eared slider turtles who I love to death.
Just bought a 120 gallon tank and fixing it up for them as they have lived 5 years in a 30-40 gal. tank and I feel so sorry for them. I have read this whole forum on the Sunsun filter. It looks just like the one on this link http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-500uv.html Has anyone bought this one yet looks just like it at a fraction of the cost, mind you I don't know what the shipping will be and if I overpay and order from them I hear the customer service is great and you can order all extra filler for the filter from them. More expensive than [Ebay Link Removed]

Please let me know if anybody has this set up on this large of a tank, and for turtles. Thanks. Greatly appreciated. Would be going for the 4 or 5 stage filter from aquatop which I am sure I can fine on [Ebay Link Removed]

Thank you again, 
Vanryker


----------



## sevenyearnight

Vanryker said:


> I have a 120 gal tank for my 2 Red Eared slider turtles who I love to death.
> Just bought a 120 gallon tank and fixing it up for them as they have lived 5 years in a 30-40 gal. tank and I feel so sorry for them. I have read this whole forum on the Sunsun filter. It looks just like the one on this link http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-500uv.html Has anyone bought this one yet looks just like it at a fraction of the cost, mind you I don't know what the shipping will be and if I overpay and order from them I hear the customer service is great and you can order all extra filler for the filter from them. More expensive than [Ebay Link Removed]
> 
> Please let me know if anybody has this set up on this large of a tank, and for turtles. Thanks. Greatly appreciated. Would be going for the 4 or 5 stage filter from aquatop which I am sure I can fine on [Ebay Link Removed]
> 
> Thank you again,
> Vanryker


I have one CF500 on a 75 gallon, you could probably get away with one, but for turtles, I'd consider 2.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeoSo

Is that the same as the Sunsun HW304B here?http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/ViaAqua750CanisterFilter.html

The shipping is the same for me, but the Sunsun is $30 cheaper.


----------



## sevenyearnight

JeoSo said:


> Is that the same as the Sunsun HW304B here?http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/ViaAqua750CanisterFilter.html
> 
> The shipping is the same for me, but the Sunsun is $30 cheaper.


I'm pretty sure they come from the same factory in China

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight

It's whatever one has a claimed 530 gallons per hour.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duane

There is a clear round piece in the return side with a flapper on it. Does it need to stay in or be taken out?


----------



## In.a.Box

Duane said:


> There is a clear round piece in the return side with a flapper on it. Does it need to stay in or be taken out?


It stay in.
That piece is there to block backflow.


----------



## starfire12

I also have one of these filters. I purchased mine from a site online for under sixty shipped. It was listed as the CF-300 I have it installed on my 46 gallon tank and it works great have not touched it but once to rinse it out durning a bacterial bloom. I just wish that it had come with more media.


----------



## J-flynn

If anyone can't find any parts for these then try wiltec in Germany they stock all the spare parts it took me ages to find and the only one I can find


----------



## Azarakiah

i didnt buy the offbrand (sun sun) the build of it is complete garbage get an actual aquatop one better built and has all replacement parts on their website also. if u look on youtube theres a vid that shows the difference in how well they are built


----------



## Azarakiah

Azarakiah said:


> i didnt buy the offbrand (sun sun) the build of it is complete garbage get an actual aquatop one better built and has all replacement parts on their website also. if u look on youtube theres a vid that shows the difference in how well they are built


i got the cf-500uv like 2 months ago, not one problem with it, and i love it. i have it on a 35 hex. full power.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979

Azarakiah said:


> i didnt buy the offbrand (sun sun) the build of it is complete garbage get an actual aquatop one better built and has all replacement parts on their website also. if u look on youtube theres a vid that shows the difference in how well they are built


I watched that video. I think he managed to get a knock off of the sunsun. The aquatop IS the sunsun. I have a sunsun. Has the three prong plug etc etc. No difference at all.


----------



## Azarakiah

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> I watched that video. I think he managed to get a knock off of the sunsun. The aquatop IS the sunsun. I have a sunsun. Has the three prong plug etc etc. No difference at all.


nope i got the good one, and its an aquatop one had aquatop stickers with it along with catalog also even called aquatop the day it was getting here b4 it got here cuz i was nervous i was fonna get the junk one nope. got my aquatop


----------



## Aquaticfan

Running 2 CF500uv on my 90 gallon.
running a CF300 on my 29 gallon
Running a CF400uv on my 46 bow front
Running a CF400uv on my 55 gallon

No issues so far after quite a bit of service time.


----------



## Wulfyn

Azarakiah said:


> i didnt buy the offbrand (sun sun) the build of it is complete garbage get an actual aquatop one better built and has all replacement parts on their website also. if u look on youtube theres a vid that shows the difference in how well they are built


The point of the thread or rather the intent was to give other members an insight to sunsun via actual users experiences. Multiple branding items is common now from my observations. Just a matter is making little visual changes usually slap on different labels adjust packaging yada yada. Do you actually have experience with the sunsun? If not you shouldn't have posted such negative comments on sunsun. Personally I think aqua top looks like sunsun or vice versa.

Anyhow, curious as to how the sunsuns are holding up and what the new model #'s are.


----------



## dmassarone

HW-404B Canister/Outside filter? I hope I'm in the right forum...

I'm new to this type of filter as I was using the Whisper 30-60 for years in my 35 and 55 gallon with never a problem. Still using one in the 35 and replaced the 55 with a 180 tall. I decided to get two of these as they were offered from the vendor when I purchased the new tank, so I went with it as he advised against using the HOB for this volume of water. 

They were more $$ than what's written in here, but they've been running 24/7 and quiet as a mouse. The tank is 180 with 7 Oscars, 3 pictus, 1 pleco, 1 zebra, and 1 eclipse/sun cat. The only thing that didn't impress me was the primer pump, which is really my problem, but both canisters are next to each other, as I didn't want to bore another hole in the base cabinet. So I got longer hose to reach the other end of the tank, making a longer run to prime. Other than that...I just stayed with it and kept turning the unit on and off, priming in between, and in minutes I was up and running. 

The tank is not rimless thus the intake and output sat low in the tank. I ended up using industrial strength hook and loop on the glass and the tubes (using cable ties on the hose to hold the loops on as the loops were pulling off the tubes) and then setting the hoses higher to where they functioned for my app. The outputs are right to the top of the tank now, breaking the surface of the water and making a running water sound and you can lower it if you don't like the sound...(it's really not that loud). 

Only one problem with the hook and loop is that I can't comfortably add my background, but I'll get around that somehow. 

The "skimmer" actually works well for me now that it's in the right spot, and I can actually have the water level where I want it. I guess we'll be in touch as time goes on and see how they last. I think so far, good bang for the buck when you get the deals. I'm still not disappointed!


----------



## Clint

*Finally having a issue with the hw-302*

After a year or so of use I'm finally having a problem with my HW-302. The impeller is rattling so loud i have to wrap the filter with blankets to muffle the noise. I believe the problem is with the cap holding the impeller in place, it only has two tabs that lock down allowing the whole cap to tilt to one side or the other as you tighten it down. My o-ring has a crease in it now and i cant get it to set flat. So far I'm not having any luck finding a replacement cap, o-ring, and impeller. I'll have to e-mail a few people on e-bay that sell the filters and see if i can get parts from one of them.


----------



## bsmith

Good luck!


----------



## Aquaticfan

Clint said:


> After a year or so of use I'm finally having a problem with my HW-302. The impeller is rattling so loud i have to wrap the filter with blankets to muffle the noise. I believe the problem is with the cap holding the impeller in place, it only has two tabs that lock down allowing the whole cap to tilt to one side or the other as you tighten it down. My o-ring has a crease in it now and i cant get it to set flat. So far I'm not having any luck finding a replacement cap, o-ring, and impeller. I'll have to e-mail a few people on e-bay that sell the filters and see if i can get parts from one of them.


Let me get home later tonight and i can direct you to at least a couple places that service the parts for these filters. Easy to get and pretty inexpensive. 

A years wear and tear on a filter isn't a big deal. Something I'd expect. Especially for the price. I would say a great buy. I've seen filters that cost more with plenty more issues. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evilgrin

started looking into this canister tonight and saw this filter called the reaction 4 stage filter sold at foster smith looks a lot like the sun sun filter they even sell replacement parts here's the link http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19310&cmpid=03cseaz&ref=4144&subref=AA


----------



## Clint

After some tinkering, i got it to quiet it down a little, but the bottom of the impeller is a bit loose on the shaft so it has some noise still. Putting a fresh coat of petroleum Jelly on the o-rings helped a bit, i was able to get the impeller cap to sit better and the lid and valve now slide back together nice and smooth. 
I found a site with replacement parts here: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com
The impeller is only $6, but they charge you $7 to ship it ($10 s/h if you add on a set of pads).

Hopefully Aquaticfan's site is better.

Thanks for the link Evil, if those are similar to the sunsun filters (the case is dead on), the ones with the UV bulbs seem have slightly different impellers. 

I still really like this filter, the only one that is doing better performance wise is my odyssea cfs4 (a.k.a jebo 838). I've had it 2-3 years now and haven't done a thing to it other than cleaning out the pads when ever i remember I still have it. 

I do like the cfs4's filter pads a little better though, I've only had to replace one so far.


----------



## Noahma

Clint said:


> After a year or so of use I'm finally having a problem with my HW-302. The impeller is rattling so loud i have to wrap the filter with blankets to muffle the noise. I believe the problem is with the cap holding the impeller in place, it only has two tabs that lock down allowing the whole cap to tilt to one side or the other as you tighten it down. My o-ring has a crease in it now and i cant get it to set flat. So far I'm not having any luck finding a replacement cap, o-ring, and impeller. I'll have to e-mail a few people on e-bay that sell the filters and see if i can get parts from one of them.


you might be able to try the Aquatop filter parts too, it seems to be the same filter. I just ordered the CF-400 from trueaqua.


----------



## Aquaticfan

They are exactly the same filters and parts as Aquatop. 

Here is two places you can call even and get the parts you need. 

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/ViaAqua750CanisterFilter.html

and 

http://www.truaqua.com/


----------



## Clint

My impeller finally came today, it is a lot more quiet, but still not near as quiet as it use to be. 

I'm not sure if it is due to having to use the the old rubber impeller mount since i couldn't get it out of the motor housing, or if something else is wearing out.


----------



## Semnocao

Dear Friends, 

My name is Diego Jesus and I'm talking over Rio de Janeiro - Brazil. I'll be mounting a 53Gal tank with African Cichlids, and I'd like to buy this SunSun external filter. On ebay I found only one seller that ship's to Brazil, but price is not so good. Could you please give me a hint of a website I can buy this ? The one's I found here in the forum, only 1 sends it, but shipping tarif was too high.

Tks and Brgds

Diego Jesus


----------



## Clint

look for aquatop filters, they are the same thing.

not as cheap though.. :/

try searching for hw-302 (3 stage no uv) or hw-402 (4 stage, no uv), or swap out the 2's with 3's if you want the uv version. You'll get more results than if you just search for sunsun.


----------



## ryu1

I have been using ehiem ecco and fluval canisters and love those just not the price. I was also very skeptical about the price/performance of this cheap filter, but I bought it anyway as I need a second filter along with my ecco 2234 for my new 40B tank and bought a box of fluval bio rings and mix with some of my extra eheim bio media. I didn't want to risk for any leaks, so I tested the filter with a bucket of water in the bath tub overnight, no leaks and virtually silent. Very happy for a well spent $50 dollars, great flow as well. The only problem I have is I can't really get the skimmer to work, it doesn't seem to suck any water down the tube, but I replaced it with one that I have laying around and it works perfectly. Can someone show me how you get the skimmer (Photo or video the better) to work as I tried everything I can? Other than that, this filter is perfect so far even if it only lasts me for 1 year as I don't like to clean filter anyway. Thank OP for posting it because I would never buy if I see it on *bay.


----------



## kevmo911

ryu1 said:


> I have been using ehiem ecco and fluval canisters and love those just not the price. I was also very skeptical about the price/performance of this cheap filter, but I bought it anyway as I need a second filter along with my ecco 2234 for my new 40B tank and bought a box of fluval bio rings and mix with some of my extra eheim bio media. I didn't want to risk for any leaks, so I tested the filter with a bucket of water in the bath tub overnight, no leaks and virtually silent. Very happy for a well spent $50 dollars, great flow as well. The only problem I have is I can't really get the skimmer to work, it doesn't seem to suck any water down the tube, but I replaced it with one that I have laying around and it works perfectly. Can someone show me how you get the skimmer (Photo or video the better) to work as I tried everything I can? Other than that, this filter is perfect so far even if it only lasts me for 1 year as I don't like to clean filter anyway. Thank OP for posting it because I would never buy if I see it on *bay.


The point of this thread is to discuss the pros and cons of this filter. The skimmer has been discussed, ad nauseam. The gist of it is that it's crap.


----------



## kyleax1

Do Rena XP 20 ppi and 30 ppi foam pads fit in these filters? I was looking at getting the HW-304B


----------



## Semnocao

Dear Clint,

I can't use hang on filters since the back and right side of my tank will be touching my apt walls. Or I use this canister or an internal filter with a power head ( I didn't want to since it just doesn't look nice ).

I googled through many sites but couldn't find any that would send to Brazil. Wouldn't anyone help this aquarist lover and send me one her in Brazil ? :icon_roll I could make a Paypal transfer in advance! 

TKs and Brgds


----------



## Clint

HW-302 isn't a hang on filter, that is just the model number for the sunsun 3 stage canister with out the uv sterilizer. The bands of this filter seem to vary, but the part number usually stays the same.

After a week of use the new impeller has quieted down a bit on mine.


A bit off topic, but i just bought a used tank yesterday and it came with the fluval FX5.. that thing is MASSIVE, from the pictures i was expecting something about the size of a cfs 500, not even close. That thing is larger than most modern pool filters, lol


----------



## bsmith

Do you have any other canisters to compare the 302's noise level to or maybe plug in the fx5 for comparison sake?


----------



## kyleax1

I got the Sun-Sun HW-304B.

I have read that the skimmers are useless and just won't work.
I see how people were saying that because when you fill your tank all the way up the skimmer would slide off and float around the tank making it useless.

What I did was raised the Curvy pipe so it would sit higher so that the skimmer wouldn't be so deep in the water and now it works great.

Here are some pics


----------



## rrastro

I have a 302 and i just took the skimmer off. Don't need it now, didn't need it then.


----------



## farrenator

These filters can be found on [Ebay Link Removed] You should try and see if one of those vendors is willing to ship to Brazil.



Semnocao said:


> Dear Clint,
> 
> I can't use hang on filters since the back and right side of my tank will be touching my apt walls. Or I use this canister or an internal filter with a power head ( I didn't want to since it just doesn't look nice ).
> 
> I googled through many sites but couldn't find any that would send to Brazil. Wouldn't anyone help this aquarist lover and send me one her in Brazil ? :icon_roll I could make a Paypal transfer in advance!
> 
> TKs and Brgds


----------



## Droyer

I just ordered the HW-402B today after much reading on here i decided to try it out. I am really excited and I will post up when i get it and how its working. this will be for my 29 Gallon to get rid of the Hob filters and gain some much needed circulation(I hope).


----------



## Droyer

Ok so my filter came in, The SunSun-HW-402B.

My first impressions of this was that the packaging was very good. The box came inside another box. All the parts were there. The Instructions still lack but just what i expected as i read reviews.

The canister itself feels pretty sturdy< however I have nothing to compare it to. It has a 4 lock system to secure the Lid/Pimp/Uv sterilizer to the base. This model appears to have a larger (Piston?) for priming. I know others have stated that it was hard to get theirs to prime hope this new design takes care of that.

The trays look like they will hold a lot of media and it still comes with the thin sponge filters in each tray. All and all i really feel this was a great buy at 58$ shipped to my door.

Hope these pics may help anyone interested in purchasing this model. Sorry if my camera phone pics suck.:icon_roll


----------



## hisxlency

Whats some good media to add to it? I only have used HOB's so I am used to some sort of mesh type. I have never used a canister type before. Any info is appreciated


----------



## Chaos_Being

Glad to see these things are still being made. For a cheap filter, my 303B has exceeded all of my expectations. It's been running for over 2.5 years now, no problems at all other than having to replace the UV bulb a few times (I need to do that again, actually.) When I start up another tank, I'll get another SunSun without hesitation.


----------



## Yankee

Can someone please tell me the diameter for the outlet hosing? I would like to try these out with a Hydor ETH so I hope they're compatible - I imagine these dont have the great flow rate they claim to have so I wouldn't want to restrict it anymore with hose conversions.


----------



## tiggity

Yankee said:


> Can someone please tell me the diameter for the outlet hosing? I would like to try these out with a Hydor ETH so I hope they're compatible - I imagine these dont have the great flow rate they claim to have so I wouldn't want to restrict it anymore with hose conversions.



I believe it's 5/8" ID.


----------



## Yankee

tiggity said:


> I believe it's 5/8" ID.


Very nice, thank you! Im sure someone already asked that - Excuse me for not wanting to scroll through 40 pages!


----------



## david meyers

paulrw said:


> good review thanks! i to am not sold on the high price high quality thought. i purchased a odysea 2x24w ho t5 fixture for a measly $50 when everyone said not to and its been working great now for about 7 months sometimes you need to take a risk to get a reward


Odyssea lights for the money can't be beat!


----------



## fis

Hi 
This tread is little bit old but I have one "stupid" question. I got my hw-302 today (it's my first canister filter), set it up and it works, its not "dead" silent like some of you stated but it's OK. 

Now the stupid question. Do canisters leak when you lean them on side (not completely, maybe just 10-15 degrees) or shake them harder?


----------



## Sajacobs

fis said:


> Hi
> This tread is little bit old but I have one "stupid" question. I got my hw-302 today (it's my first canister filter), set it up and it works, its not "dead" silent like some of you stated but it's OK.
> 
> Now the stupid question. Do canisters leak when you lean them on side (not completely, maybe just 10-15 degrees) or shake them harder?


No it shouldn't leak at all. Try putting some lubricant on the seal. That might help.


----------



## al4n

Make sure the seals are seated properly and clamp is on correctly. Should be air tight and not leaking for it to work properly.


----------



## fis

There was lubricant on the ring when I opened up, everything is set up correctly, clamps are in place etc. So there should not be leak at all? My leaks and leaks a lot when I lean it.


----------



## herns

I saw this canister on eebay and the price is tempting.
The looks is like Marineland canisters.


----------



## boosted23

hisxlency said:


> Whats some good media to add to it? I only have used HOB's so I am used to some sort of mesh type. I have never used a canister type before. Any info is appreciated


I use ceramic rings and bio balls for 2 trays on bottom. You can get the round agitator balls at home depot for your biological filter. Anything with alot of surface area. I then use the blue and white bonded pad in bulk and cut to fit the tray with purigen in a bag in the third tray. I then use bear/pillow floss/stuffing from walmart for my water polishing/added filtering in my sunsun 505 for my 150gallon planted fahaka puffer tank. It works great and my levels are always on point. I also use a cascade 1200 too which i use the same in that.


----------



## In.a.Box

herns said:


> I saw this canister on eebay and the price is tempting.
> The looks is like Marineland canisters.


They are the marineland canister ^^ use the same part and everything.
Just a China model. Cheaper build as well.


----------



## pastert33

I guess I'm the only one that's had the worst experience with the SunSun 302. I set it up when I first got it, lubed all seals and tubing. Ran fine for a day, then the outflow became a trickle. Messed with it for several several hours on a weekend to only take it completely off my tank(29G). Did hours and hours of research and decided to put it back up, well worked good for 3 or so days and then again, the outflow was a trickle. Priming did not help the flow. I never had the skimmer on, I cannot think why I had this issue. Everything was sealed great(head to body, tubing to head and intake, output)


----------



## sbarbee54

Pastert33, mine did the same after 6 months. replaced just about every part clean it top to bottom same thing. This started happening on others I have so, I have phased them all out with Eheim, 1 more left and done. Will have 7 2215 and 5 2213 and 1 2217 and one 2229 once done. I firmly think eheim is the only real way to go and be happy!


----------



## fis

Sorted out the leakage (one of the baskets was not in place :redface, no air at all, flow is great, the only thing that bothers me little is that its not "dead" silent as some already reported, when everything is turned off at night I still can hear it running (not like some that had to be really close to the filter to hear it running).

As a filter media I use (from bottom to top) 1st - basket blue sponge, 2nd - bioballs plus filter floss that came with the filter, 3rd - ceramic rings plus 2 filter floss pads on top that came with the filter. Attached the skimmer too and for the first time in last couple of months since I keep Discus there is no protein film on top.


----------



## mott

In.a.Box said:


> They are the marineland canister ^^ use the same part and everything.
> Just a China model. Cheaper build as well.


They are not the same filter, different shape all together, similar look but different. They (sun sun) actually look exactly like the JBJ reaction canister filter.


----------



## pastert33

The only thing I can think of is that air is getting into the intake. It can't be from the connections from the head. Must be from the black intake molding




sbarbee54 said:


> Pastert33, mine did the same after 6 months. replaced just about every part clean it top to bottom same thing. This started happening on others I have so, I have phased them all out with Eheim, 1 more left and done. Will have 7 2215 and 5 2213 and 1 2217 and one 2229 once done. I firmly think eheim is the only real way to go and be happy!


----------



## Sugardaddy1979

pastert33 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that air is getting into the intake. It can't be from the connections from the head. Must be from the black intake molding


That's whatiI'm thinking. What if you just stick the hose in the tank without the black part. Does it work fine then?


----------



## pastert33

Haven't tried this but will be soon when I get around to it.



Sugardaddy1979 said:


> That's whatiI'm thinking. What if you just stick the hose in the tank without the black part. Does it work fine then?


----------



## herns

In.a.Box said:


> They are the marineland canister ^^ use the same part and everything.
> Just a China model. Cheaper build as well.


No wonder it looks typically the same. 
I have Marineland model before I think 130?


----------



## fis

One more question, will lubricating the impeller, impeller shaft and impeller housing help to reduce the "noise"?


----------



## mott

fis said:


> One more question, will lubricating the impeller, impeller shaft and impeller housing help to reduce the "noise"?


It worked on my hot mag! I think it'll work for you.


----------



## fis

I used some Vaseline and lubed the impeller, impeller shaft and impeller housing (and all other "attachment" parts), it's a little bit quieter but not "dead" silent, me and my luck I guess. Anyone experiencing the same "issue" (if we may call it like that)? As I mentioned earlier the flow is good (considering the fact that I stocked the baskets with media and I'm using the spraybars as I don't want to disturb my discus and that this is my 2nd filter attached on my 44 gallon tank), no trapped air etc?


----------



## wootlaws

Over the months of using mine it has progressively gotten louder. Not sure what to do but filtration wise it's pretty good, water is crystal clear.


----------



## rk923

I have had one of these since 2008ish. It has been working great! Haven't had to do anything to it except for normal maintenance. Runs quiet as ever. The only gripe I have with them is that the baskets on mine fit really snug and I have broken all the handles that you use to lift them out. Finally broke the last one about a month ago. But for the price and five years of use I haven't gotten out of it so far I would definantly buy one again. I run this filter along with a Fluval 306 on my 55g tank.


----------



## fis

Just one more question, almost all of the users report that media tray handles are breaking easily, any DIY method to fix this?


----------



## Aeroana

I never had any issues with mine, But you may be able to put a stainless steel screw, from the outside in to hold them in place. Make sure it has a flush head though.


----------



## ChuckD

*Attaching the skimmer to the lower intake tubes*

Maybe i was missing an attachment or the trick to attaching it. I ended up cracking the bottom of the skimmer piece trying to get the lower tube to attach. Anyone else with the same experience? Also, what are all your thoughts on the skimmer? Should i even use it?


----------



## Noahma

ChuckD said:


> Maybe i was missing an attachment or the trick to attaching it. I ended up cracking the bottom of the skimmer piece trying to get the lower tube to attach. Anyone else with the same experience? Also, what are all your thoughts on the skimmer? Should i even use it?


I did the same thing.... I just connected the other ends without the strainer. Works just fine.


----------



## Vincebus

I have one of the Sunsun can filters and it's been working great on my 44gal planted hex for the last year. Keeps the water nice and clean, very quiet. Gets cleaned every other water change and I have to put my hand on the top to make sure that the pump is working. It's just that quiet! Honestly, I Don't have any real experience with any other can filters so can't contrast but, it's been a great filter so far! I use activated carbon in a filter sock, ceramic bio media, and filter floss... Can't knock it on price either!:fish:


----------



## stevi-d

I have the 302 that's been running for a week so far. As everyone has mentioned, this thing is dead silent! My tank is crystal clear! I have one question though. It appears that this unit filters from the bottom up, what is the best order to place the media?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979

Coarse at the bottom. Bio in the middle. Fine at the top.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc

Anyone know where I can find parts for these? I have three of them and one o-rings on the valve block on one is leaking. I need an o-ring set or a valve block.


----------



## Calmia22

I have never bought from this site, but it seems to be the only one with o-rings. Might check ebay too.

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/viaaqua750canisterfilter.html


----------



## sowNreap

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> Anyone know where I can find parts for these?  I have three of them and one o-rings on the valve block on one is leaking. I need an o-ring set or a valve block.





Calmia22 said:


> I have never bought from this site, but it seems to be the only one with o-rings. Might check ebay too.
> 
> http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/viaaqua750canisterfilter.html


I've purchased a few times from americanaquariumproducts. He ships quick, has decent prices and answers emails quickly too.

And yes he does have some of the parts for SunSuns. He only sells the SunSun and Rena canister filters.


----------



## Crob5965

OverStocked said:


> Many of us have seen these filters popping up on Ebay and other aquatic sites, but few people have taken the plunge(and admitted it) on this and other forums. When searching for reviews of the SunSun filter/product line, usually all you find is other forum members asking for reviews and a little speculation about the quality of said products. The thought is simple--you get what you pay for....
> 
> Or do you? Having looked around for a good canister filter to replace my obnoxiously loud AC300, I pondered many options. I tossed around the idea about Eheims, Fluvals, and the like. I have used Eheims and the Magnum series in the past, and while happy with both, I was never impressed, especially when it came to cost.
> 
> About the subject tank:
> 
> This tank is only sorta planted/sorta riparium/most about the fish(a midas and pictus cat). It is a standard 75g, 4 foot with inert white sand, a boatload of snails, driftwood, small rock pile, a koralia 1 for circulation, and a pretty rambunctious Midas Cichlid.
> 
> This tank was initially filtered by an Marineland biowheel and an AC300. They became so noisy you could hear them inside my bedroom with noisemaker running... Being in the livingroom, next to our 10 month old sons wall, this just wasn't acceptable to us(my wife informed me that it was to be fixed... or it would find itself fixed in a pile next to the dumpster...).
> 
> I set out exploring my options. I know Eheims are great filters. The trouble is the sticker shock involved. They are great, but they are not THAT great. Fluvals are good too, but I just wasn't impressed with the price point. The Marineland C Series is nice, but again, the price is still not all that impressive. I'm sure all of you think I'm crazy at this point. You are all willing to spend this money on these filters, but I just wasnt--not after seeing that there ARE other options out there.
> 
> This brought me to the Ebay Special SunSun filters. I looked through every auction, over, and over. I read feedback, checked out the few reviews out there, and was uneasy at first. Not because of poor reviews, cause there really aren't any--but because there just aren't many reviews at all. I decided it was worth the risk and you can all thank me for it!
> 
> I went with buying from someone domestic on Ebay. The item shipped from N. Cali and arrived in 4 business days via UPS Ground. It was packed well, in a nice think shipping box, inside was a standard package with really, really piss poor English. The grammar makes zero sense. It is essentially a big box of Engrish Fail. Bad grammar aside, the box is also the closest thing to directions you get with it... SO look close! This brings me to the negative things first:
> 
> 
> Directions are non-existent
> The intake and spray bar are a little flimsy, but solid enough. I have no intention of using them as a hammer.
> One of the filter baskets is a little too snug, but with some manipulation it came out fine.
> Did I mention no directions!
> The surface extractor seems to be useless if you run water up to the top. If you used this with a rimless tank it would be fine. It is too short for my water level.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out how to hook up hoses, but once I did it was a no brainer. The Quick disconnect for the hoses works as a shut off just like on the JBJ Reaction series and the Marineland C Series. Flip it and you can pull the hoses off, take the lid off, and head to the sink to do maintenance. The three baskets plus prefilter tray are more than spacious. I have a prefilter, carbon, ac 110 bio media bag, another filter floss, a basket of beads as bio media, then a basket with filter wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets go over the positive sides:
> 
> 
> Primer works great and quick.
> Baskets have plenty of room
> On/Off quick release is super handy. One lever shuts off and disconnects both inlet and outlet.
> This filter is silent. Dead silent. I even leaned it up to my stand, put it on blocks, did everything I could to make it make noise. It doesn't make a sound. My wife thought something was broken when she came back from work because it was so silent.
> The Filter housing itself is strong--feels identical to that of the marineland or jbj.
> The latching system is idiot proof
> The flow is great
> THE PRICE!!!!
> 
> 
> After one week of using this filter I am sold. At a mere 55 dollars shipped, this filter blows the competition out of the water. There are also several models with higher flow than the one I list here, but this does the job for me. In combination with my Koralia 1 in my 75 G tank, it more than does the job. Some might say I need more flow, but it IS doing the job. Please ask if you have questions, and I will continue to post my experiences.
> 
> 
> For the money, I really don't think there is any competition. This filter seriously rocks my socks off. I have used the "great" filters out there and can't find a logical reason yet to spend the extra money. The quality seems solid enough that I am not concerned about product life, despite having owned it for a short while.
> roud:roud:roud:roud:roud:


I am thinking of buying the 3-STAGE CANISTER FILTER + 9W UV STERILIZER FRESH/SALT AQUARIUM 75 GAL FREE MEDIA on E-bay for my 40 breeder that I just converted to a saltwater.

I have a sump for it that worked great for my freshwater but I'm in over my head with the saltwater so I think canister filter is the way to go. as the army says K.I.S.S. keep it simple stupid!!

this was a great review I know it's not directed towards saltwater but I think I will give it a shot. I have purchased a lot of stuff from CLL and have to say they never disappoint. they sell cheap knock off brands but they do as promised and as was stated earlier Directions? what F*&@king directions :help:


----------



## spidernids

Which sun sun would you recommend for an 27 gallon cube planted tank?


----------



## tuffgong

Update: Both of mine are still going strong!!


----------



## etk300ex

Just got one of these guys to replace my fluval 304 that I busted the case manhandling. Fit and finish is pretty damn good, everything fits together great. However the flow seems pretty weak compared to my 304, which is of very similar gph. I flipped flopped it and pretty sure all the air is out of it. 

What do y'all think does this look right to you? http://youtu.be/lfTTGbr7E14


----------



## Virto

I have one as well and the flow is probably a bit less than advertised. It does improve if you don't pack the thing tightly with extra pads or floss.

I run mine in tandem with a large HOB filter and I use the spray bar from the SunSun to get a bit of water movement lower in the tank.


----------



## tarsman013

etk300ex said:


> Just got one of these guys to replace my fluval 304 that I busted the case manhandling. Fit and finish is pretty damn good, everything fits together great. However the flow seems pretty weak compared to my 304, which is of very similar gph. I flipped flopped it and pretty sure all the air is out of it.
> 
> What do y'all think does this look right to you? http://youtu.be/lfTTGbr7E14


May want to shorten the hoses, the farther the water needs to get pushed, the lower the GPH is going to be as the pump needs to work more. I did this with my 304b and it is like night and day.


----------



## etk300ex

I wouldn't of though it would make that great of a difference, thanks for the info. I'll cut them down when I install it, was just testing it out in my basement.


----------



## tarsman013

etk300ex said:


> I wouldn't of though it would make that great of a difference, thanks for the info. I'll cut them down when I install it, was just testing it out in my basement.


Yeah, mine made a big difference. I also found that pot scrubbies REALLY slow down the flow so I ended up ordering a couple more of the sponges for cheap from sunsun and used a metric crap ton of ceramic media (2 baskets full for a 40b) ceramic media is cheap through ebay (when you have so much, quality is not a huge deal) - I like the seller cll_petsupplies


----------



## The_Shrimpress

Thank you for this post! I was literally checking these out on amazon for my de-rimmed 10 gal project! I was really on the fence because I didn't see many helpful reviews, so I put it in my wishlist to look into later. Guess I'm making a purchase tonight!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby_kourtney

The_Shrimpress said:


> Thank you for this post! I was literally checking these out on amazon for my de-rimmed 10 gal project! I was really on the fence because I didn't see many helpful reviews, so I put it in my wishlist to look into later. Guess I'm making a purchase tonight!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


It might be a little much for a 10 gallon


----------



## The_Shrimpress

I was actually referring to their 20 gallon canister 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54

Their flow rate a sucks I got rid of mine because of it and it died in a year any way


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tattooedfool83

The_Shrimpress said:


> I was actually referring to their 20 gallon canister
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Are u talking the 602 or 603? They would probally only be good for a 10 and te outflow wouldn't go over anything but a rimless tank


----------



## The_Shrimpress

tattooedfool83 said:


> Are u talking the 602 or 603? They would probally only be good for a 10 and te outflow wouldn't go over anything but a rimless tank


Its a 10 gallon that I'm converting to rimless  I wanted to do something clean looking, not have a rimless tank with an obnoxious HOB ruining all the awesome! I figured the smaller one would do the trick. Its going to be a simple budget build, I've got 6 tanks already and I'm working on 7 & 8. I wanted to change it up and do something different than my norm this time around. Seiryu in a simple rimless minimal plants little to no equipment showing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tattooedfool83

The_Shrimpress said:


> Its a 10 gallon that I'm converting to rimless  I wanted to do something clean looking, not have a rimless tank with an obnoxious HOB ruining all the awesome! I figured the smaller one would do the trick. Its going to be a simple budget build, I've got 6 tanks already and I'm working on 7 & 8. I wanted to change it up and do something different than my norm this time around. Seiryu in a simple rimless minimal plants little to no equipment showing.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


I bought the small sun sun canister filter that says 106gph I think, flow sucked and I had to make a custom outflow to fit over the lip of the tank. It's currently sitting in a corner of the room and I used the short intake from that filter on the fluval I have running on the tank now. I was considering maybe making this into a co2 reactor some how when I redo my 75.


----------



## The_Shrimpress

I've been religiously devoted to the Fluval c series HOB type filters, I'm not at all familiar with external types. You guys know of any other externals that are good for a decent price? Everything I've seen is really up there, and I don't want to go crazy on just a 10 gallon. Opinions?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54

Can't go wrong with a eheim 2213. I run eheim 2215 and 2217 on my 12 shrimp tanks


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The_Shrimpress

Yeah, but $100+ isn't exactly "simple budget build" for a tank that probably won't house any more than 15 bucks worth of fish.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tarsman013

one of the mini canisters that do 80gph may do you better (zoomed 501 for instance).


----------



## The_Shrimpress

Does a canister create the same kind of current/turbulence as a HOB? As a rule, I always over filtrate, but would 20 gallon capacity canister have the same "push" as a 20 gal HOB? For some reason I feel like that should be a dumb question, but I've never ventured into this realm....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Virto

HOB and canisters both list a flow rating in Gph. Most HOB filters distribute the return right at, above or below the waterline. Canister filters most commonly have a spray bar, which you mount inside the tank using suction cups. 

This bar can then be turned or twisted to direct the return flow where you like. Point the bar outlets up towards the surface to create agitation that oxygenates the water, or aim them lower to create flow in dead zones. 

I'm happy with SunSun products for the price. If you're looking for a canister for a 10 gallon tank, you might want to look a bit smaller.

In fact, if budget is an issue, why not simply get small powerhead and a sponge to fit over the inlet to act as a filter?

TL/DR - as long as the Gph is similar and accurate, they will create similar flow, but a spray bar does a better job of directing that flow, spreading it out, based on the length of the bar.


----------



## The_Shrimpress

Thanks for the info! Budget is not THAT much of an issue. I prefer filtration systems that have multiple stage filtration, sponges just don't do it for me. Especially because im considering moving my dwarf puffers into that tank once it has cycled, and they have a large bioload. I was actually looking at their smaller one that will power 30, but I also found a couple other things that sound like they would work well too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## etk300ex

tarsman013 said:


> Yeah, mine made a big difference. I also found that pot scrubbies REALLY slow down the flow so I ended up ordering a couple more of the sponges for cheap from sunsun and used a metric crap ton of ceramic media (2 baskets full for a 40b) ceramic media is cheap through ebay (when you have so much, quality is not a huge deal) - I like the seller cll_petsupplies


I got a busy weekend but will install it this weekend hopefully. I got it from CLL actually. I'll report back on the flow rate.


----------



## etk300ex

Got it installed this weekend. I cut about a foot off the hoses, flow did increase but not a whole lot. Its certainly less than the fluval 304 by comparison. However I really like the filter thus far. The skimmer is an interesting set up lol, had to raise the tube up about 4" above the rim to get it to work. 

This is in a 55g with a turtle so we'll see how it works out.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Well...I have some sad news. I lost my SunSun today. It lasted me almost 2 years, and would have gone another 2 if I didn't mess up. 

I let my 20g aquarium go unchecked for a week, and the water evaporated below the intake and I burned up the impeller. 

Luckily, all my fish are alive. But I don't have any back-up filters, so they are just going to have to deal without any flow for a week or two while a new one gets shipped out. I have only 6 neon tetra and some shrimp, and way too many plants, so I'm not too worried about Ammonia.


----------



## tarsman013

Da Plant Man said:


> Well...I have some sad news. I lost my SunSun today. It lasted me almost 2 years, and would have gone another 2 if I didn't mess up.
> 
> I let my 20g aquarium go unchecked for a week, and the water evaporated below the intake and I burned up the impeller.
> 
> Luckily, all my fish are alive. But I don't have any back-up filters, so they are just going to have to deal without any flow for a week or two while a new one gets shipped out. I have only 6 neon tetra and some shrimp, and way too many plants, so I'm not too worried about Ammonia.


truaqua sells parts fwiw


----------



## Da Plant Man

Already bought another. I thought they didn't make parts...Oh well, I can always use another filter.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Oh, and the impeller is fine, its the motor (or whatever you call it...). I couldn't find that on truaqua....could somebody link me?


----------



## etk300ex

Made a new back for my canopy this weekend. Skimmer works great, this tank has always had a thick oil slick on top, crystal clear now. I got some more media too, running 3 blue pads, bio balls, 6 white pads. 

Another note, evaporation is almost nil, used to be a +1/2" a day with my Penguin 350. I'm probably going to get another one of these puppies for my 29g.


----------



## kevmo911

Congratulations on getting the skimmer to work! Many have tried, few have succeeded. Good to know that simply raising the intake bar a few inches makes it possible.

My SunSun has been going strong for 2+ years on my 30g cube, inline reactor and heater included.


----------



## tarsman013

kevmo911 said:


> Congratulations on getting the skimmer to work! Many have tried, few have succeeded. Good to know that simply raising the intake bar a few inches makes it possible.
> 
> My SunSun has been going strong for 2+ years on my 30g cube, inline reactor and heater included.



Honestly i got my skimmer working pretty easy - took some black plastic and bent it around a few of the fins then use it to hole the skimmer in place with tension from the intake tube. Works VERY well (but has to be moved when your water level changes a lot, but for larger tanks this can be weeks - and only takes about 10 seconds).


----------



## 1998golfer

I'm planning on a sunsun HW-304A for my marineland 27g cube, how much media does each of the baskets hold if someone on here has it?


----------



## Steezy B

Are any of you having issues with water bypassing the trays? I'm trying to decide between a 304b and a 2217. Sunsun is cheaper and higher flow rate, but the bypass issue is making me lean towards the 2217... any thoughts/opinions?


----------



## kevmo911

Eheim, hands down, makes a better filter than SunSun. The SunSun advantage is its surprising functionality and dependability, *given its low price*. If you're interested in a top quality filter, look elsewhere. If you're looking for something cheap that works pretty well and will last, SunSun is a good bet.

As far as flow rates, in general, go, not a filter on the market is "honest". The circumstances necessary to achieve a published flow rate are difficult, or sometimes impossible, to mimic, and certainly not possible when the filter is filled with media and placed under a tank. However, the published Eheim flow rates are more honest than most.


----------



## Steezy B

I currently have an AC 110 on my 40 breeder, and I'm not happy with the water movement in the tank (quite a few dead spots). I think an AC 110 and a 2217 would work well. Where should I place the HOB and the 2217 ' inflow and outflow?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## othercents

I have been running a SunSun 302 for over 2 years for my 10g mantis tank and since my mantis died I'm redoing the tank as a planted tank. These things have lots of flow and it has lasted well. The only issue is the basket handles breaking.


----------



## seandelevan

I bought one of these last year. Below is my review of it. This was from another thread. Thought I put it here.

_After my fx5 crapped the bed on me a few months ago, I decided to get the SunSun. All I have to say is you get what you pay for.

Pros:
Cheap_
_Easy to assemble 
Decent flow 
Decent media capacity 
Quiet

Cons_: 
_Flimsy cheap and I think just pathetic intake and outtake tubes. 
A royal pain in the *** to clean and or change media. Every media basket as to set up a special way to accommodate the UV sterilizer.
A royal pain in the *** to prime(which is every week after I do a water change). Have to use two hands and do some serious push ups on the thing. _
_The decent flow I mentioned above is severely limited a few days later. The flow rate is pretty strong for such an undersized intake strainer that it gets blocked and clogged real quick, and in a planted tank that's not too hard. I was having to remove debris from it constantly. 

If I knew better I would saved my money and get another fx5 or fx6....sigh._


Let's just say this filter has been collecting dust for 6 months now.


----------



## Arkansas

etk300ex said:


> Just got one of these guys to replace my fluval 304 that I busted the case manhandling. Fit and finish is pretty damn good, everything fits together great. However the flow seems pretty weak compared to my 304, which is of very similar gph. I flipped flopped it and pretty sure all the air is out of it.
> 
> Also, the blue push button on top will help to get any air out of the system and improve the water flow.


----------



## tarsman013

1998golfer said:


> I'm planning on a sunsun HW-304A for my marineland 27g cube, how much media does each of the baskets hold if someone on here has it?


my 304b holds a crap ton, easily a liter or so per basket


----------



## harilp

Would Hw-302 do well for 40 gallon tank??

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

*SunSun canister UV*

Does the UV filter work on this canister?


----------



## pwu_1

Can anybody compare the sound level of the sunsun 302b/402bto an Aquaclear HOB filter? I just set up a 20L and I have an Aquaclear 30 hanging on one side and a Rena Smartfilter that I got for really cheap hanging on the other side. The aquaclear is pretty much silent. The Rena Smartfilter on the other hand makes this annoying hum. The problem is the tank sits on my office desk and I work from home so I'm sitting less than 3 feet away from it 8+ hours a day and this hum is driving me nuts.
So I was going to get another aquaclear but then I was thinking if I got a canister filter then I can run a CO2 reactor and get better CO2 saturation without the soda water effect. 
The only requirement is that the filter has to be quiet since I'm sitting right next to all day long.
I just read through all 48 pages of this thread and while most people say the SunSun is practically silent there are a few people saying that it is somewhat noisy.
Appreciate it if anyone that has both an aquaclear and SunSun can make a comparison on the sound that(or lack of) the SunSun makes compared to the aquaclear.
TIA


----------



## sowNreap

I have an AquaClear 70 on my 29 gal tank & a SunSun 304a on my 75 gal tank. The AquaClear came with my used 75 gal tank so not sure how old it is. Mine is not always silent especially when I first restart it after cleaning it. It will usually calm down & get quieter after several hours. Previous owner used it on the 75 gal tank but it really doesn't fit so the input tube is wobbly .. kind of like it was "stretched" out. Pretty sloppy fit on my 29 gal. I have to use string to tighten the intake tube so it fits & stays over the impeller right. But it was "free" so to speak so not complaining. And it will usually eventually get pretty quiet. 

My SunSun will make also make some noise after cleaning/restarting ... sounds a little like a dishwasher (but nowhere that loud) until it gets the air out. Usually takes a couple hours. After that it's almost dead silent. I have to put my ear within 12" to ear a soft hum to know it's running. 

Not sure mine is a good comparison for you but my SunSun is definitely quieter than my AquaClear. BUT my SunSun is less than a year old while the Aquaclear is more than 2 yrs old & probably a lot older (I've had it running 2 yrs). Not sure how long it was used before I got it.


----------



## Kareen

I have a AquaTop the same as a sunsun It's been runing a year now and is dead silent love the deep trys and if you need any parts or media you can go to TruAqua.com or AmericanAquariumProducts.com


----------



## Crob5965

Hi

just wanted to throw in my 2cents, I have used the 264gph Canister for over a year on both freshwater and a small reef tank, they are super quiet and work great. I would not however trust my 255 gal reef tan with one but, for the price you wont find a better canister filter


----------



## lksdrinker

I honestly only skimmed through the 48 pages of this thread. But it seems the general consensus is that these sunsun filters are a great deal when comparing the price to their performance.

I currently have 2 fluval 404s and one of the has the infamous drip from the handles. Thinking of replacing one (or both) with a sunsun. 

Can anyone confirm for me the hose size used by the sun sun? Would I be able to use the same 5/8" (or at least I think thats what it is) hose that I'm using on my Fluval? For clarification I do not mean the fluval corrugated hose as I added length with some 5/8" vinyl tubing. I assume that vinyl tubing should connect to the sunsun with no issues?


----------



## Charlest

The hoses are 5/8 . The filters though are the biggest piles of s#@% on the planet though.

I challenge all of you to do a gph test and come back and tell me what you get. If it's over 100 you may have hit the lottery. They are nothing near advertised.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lksdrinker

If it works without leaking its already an improvement on the Fluval I am currently using. It seems that leaking is not an issue with these things where as some of the more "major" brands seem to leak like a sieve. 

I'm really not too concerned about the actual number of gallons per hour it flows compared with how well it filters the tank. I tend to over-filter my tanks. So two canisters and an AQ110 on my 72gallon tank should do the trick; even if the advertised GPH is not accurate.


----------



## Charlest

But I tell you what it took me over a month of shipments from her every week to get it right. I'm so ticked off I'm not even gonna leave feedback. And I can tell you without a doubt I get 120gph on the 303b with nothing in it. Recieve the filter completely broken. Impeller, Impeller shaft, uv bulb, uv bulb tube, missing parts for the intake, missing the surface skimmer. She shipped me out the uv tube again got broken and ignored the replacement of the bulb. Reshipped the tube and bulb got it. Shipped me out the wrong impeller shaft twice and the right one once but broken. Finally got the right one last week unbroken.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lksdrinker

Fair enough. Appreciate the warning. I wouldnt let a bad seller sour me on the product though. Mind if I ask what you paid? The prices on amazon seem decent enough that I might go that route if I decide this is what I want to buy.


----------



## Charlest

$66.24 If I was you and was looking to get one I would get the biggest "gph" one they make. And I would not waste my money on one with uv. One because a 9 watt bulb does hardly anything. and two it probably reduces the flow resulting in the slower gph. 

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shremph

Charlest said:


> But I tell you what it took me over a month of shipments from her every week to get it right. I'm so ticked off I'm not even gonna leave feedback. And I can tell you without a doubt I get 120gph on the 303b with nothing in it. Recieve the filter completely broken. Impeller, Impeller shaft, uv bulb, uv bulb tube, missing parts for the intake, missing the surface skimmer. She shipped me out the uv tube again got broken and ignored the replacement of the bulb. Reshipped the tube and bulb got it. Shipped me out the wrong impeller shaft twice and the right one once but broken. Finally got the right one last week unbroken.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a pretty bad seller. I have three hw 302's in service and they all work perfectly. Never had to return anything. Maybe I'm lucky?

All 3 are perfectly quiet once air pockets are released.

I have an AquaClear 50 and its the only thing that's audible on my tanks mostly because of the water return splashing and my tank water level. I can't hear my sunsun filters, but they don't sit on top of my tank either.

One of my 302's came with this skimmer









Two came with this









Media trays and overall construction seems better on the newer version (second pic) and gph seems better also. May be a placebo effect though.


----------



## Charlest

261210520153 lks I would shoot for one or two of these depending on your needs. I'm assuming if my math is correct that you will get actually 210 gph.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## green18

I actually think the uv was a good option for me. I run it maybe once a month for half a day and feel I gain a little water clarity. I actually wanted low gph as I am filtering a 27 cube. I plan on purchasing another for supplemental filtering on my big tank.


----------



## sowNreap

I bought my 304a from an ebay seller with no problems. Been running it for about 1 year. Never measured the actual GPH (which would depend on how you stuff the canister). I did notice if I used all the pieces to make the longest spraybar possible the flow seemed to decrease quite a bit. I took off just 1 section & it made a big difference.


----------



## Charlest

Ohh. Yea sowNreap I measured the gph empty nothing.in the filter.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I have a 10 gal fresh. Do I need something to provide oxygen if I have the SunSun? I currently have just a Filter wheel.


----------



## herns

*Sunsun review*

I am always a big fan of Eheim filters until finally tried Sunsun HW-402B 4-stage, today for my new tank.

Still too early to tell but initial setup goes very well. This filter is powerful and quite. Its a big filter with UV sterilizer for just less than $65 shipped.


----------



## jedimasterben

I've had the HW-302 sitting unused since the tank I was going to be setting up didn't happen, and the current one is too small to use it effectively IMHO (especially with guppies), but now I've got another tank to put in its place that I'm gonna use it on, looking forward to it. I've been using the canister just as a mechanical filter every once in a while in my reef.


----------



## c0ldn3s5

Just bought the sunsun 302 pro kit, can I put the trays back in wrong? I'm seeing sand come out the out take sometimes when a Cory is over by it. Wondering if the filter trays go in a certain way, I have the holes lined up all the way to the lid. Can I have them turned wrong?


----------



## santacruz

just received mine yesterday

de JBLe700 goes to a smaller tank

de diferences are nigth and day
the plastics are fragile but with some care it should be fine i hope

all the media from the 3 trays on the jbl only fill one and half trays on the sunsun!
this thing is huge
first prime was mouth to straberry water directly on the intake blarrrrg 

the good news is that after 10 hours working the water is crystal clear much better than with the JBL !!

during the wekend will post some more of this fragile but cheap and powerfull canister

sorry my english but not a fan of google translator


----------



## santacruz

Is it normal the 302 piece of plastic on the out pipe?
A piece of white plastic (looks like a pre historic non return vale )


----------



## wootlaws

Mines (Aquatop CF400UV) running strong and quiet after 2 years of 24/7 use. My prime button has gotten really hard to push as it will stay depressed after pushed probably needs to be lubricated and I don't clean my filter as religiously as some people maybe 6 months - 1 year at a time.


----------



## santacruz

Mine after 5 days working
Only good things to say
Never had such a cristal clear water. Even with the JBL.
The flow is good. 
Not so silent as rhe JBL


----------



## Oso Polar

What will be a good model for 50 gallon tank? 303A/303B or 304A/304B? Does somebody know what is the difference between 30x and 40x models, e.g. 303A and 403A? Description seems to be the same, so is it only color - white vs gray?!

Is UV usefull or A models (without UV lamp) will be a better choice?


----------



## HolyAngel

Oso Polar said:


> What will be a good model for 50 gallon tank? 303A/303B or 304A/304B? Does somebody know what is the difference between 30x and 40x models, e.g. 303A and 403A? Description seems to be the same, so is it only color - white vs gray?!
> 
> Is UV usefull or A models (without UV lamp) will be a better choice?


Ah sunsuns, I have 3 or 4 of them. They work great, I'd go with x04 versions. Can't go wrong with extra flow. I wouldn't bother paying the extra $ for the UV/A version. I bought one and its fairly useless and you can't easily tell if its working or not. If you need UV later I'd get a decent inline one. Other than that, I think the difference between the 3xx and 4xx series is the 4's are a newer revision. The 3's have been out for years now and there were no 4xx series when I bought my last one, so I'd probably go with the 4's if I were to buy one myself right now.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Polar

Is it possible to adjust the flow on these filters if it'll be too much?


----------



## ichy

Oso Polar said:


> Is it possible to adjust the flow on these filters if it'll be too much?


I plumped in my own valves on both the in and out side.
I use the out valve to adjust flow.
I didn't realize the quick release was a shut off valve until later.


----------



## Patriot

For those who replace the hoses and spray bar what do you go with? I find them too ridged.


----------



## JPrice904

Just ordered a 404b for my cichlid tank. Looking forward to it getting here. It also comes with media.


----------



## tuffgong

*5 years later...*



tuffgong said:


> Received my Grech GW-302 with no broken parts. It looks exactly like the SunSun mentioned in the OP. The box has www.cngrech.com which is 98% chinese, but does have the full line of the filters available for viewing. There are also a nice set of instructions with diagrams and photos in the box. The actual box itself has pretty detailed product info also. Hopefully I can post pics later. It took me all of 15 minutes to setup once i finished looking over all the cool parts. The hardest part was deciding what media i wanted to put in those huge baskets. Mine came with 2 white filter sponges, a thick blue coarse sponge, some crushed coral in a mesh bag, and some lava rock or something in a mesh bag. Once I got my media straight it was a breeze to get everything hooked up and running in tank. I filled the canister up before closing it and only had to hit the prime button once to get the tank to fill. I'm only using one of the spray bars since it's on a 10 gallon and the flow is great. I might drill the holes larger or go find some ball valves to regulate flow. I'm not using the protein skimmer b/c it takes up too much room in this small tank.
> 
> It's been running about an hour now and the tank is crystal clear already. Not sure if I will leave this filter on this tank permanently, but it needed a new filter so it's going to be the lab rat. I also have a 30 gal hex running to Aqua Clear HOB's that I want to get a canister for. So if everything goes right on the 10g then I will be purchasing another Grech/SunSun.
> 
> It's also running completely silent.


Based on this quote, I setup my first SunSun over 5 years ago. I'm pleased to say they are both still running strong. The UV light is dead but I wasn't using it that much anyway. The water clarity is super clear and I don't have any problems with water quality. I'm lazy and I hate cleaning my canisters so they go at least 6 months between cleanings.

I really love these filters and they are a great value.


----------



## mynameismatt

I just picked up this filter. One question/dilemma. My box came with only "longer" suction cup clamps, and not the shorter ones. These are used for the intake and spray bar. The box shows two of each. Has anyone else experienced the same thing? I'd prefer to have the one with shorter "legs" as the long ones tend to bend and twist in the tank due to the stiffness of the tubing. 

Anyone by chance have some extra short ones they don't need anymore?

(A picture below for reference. I only received the type on the left)


----------



## bsherwood

I own 5 of these! Yes, they feel cheap and flimsy. Yes if you are not careful you can bust the intake our outflow pieces.
No there are not directions! Yes you can get one with a built in UV for under 100 bucks!!! (well under).


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

After reading the reviews (and watching the YT videos) on the SunSun/AquaTop units, I'm seriously contemplating returning my unopened Fluval 406 and getting a SunSun 404B. Any suggestion/advice as to where's the best place to get one online? Amazon.com? eBay?


----------



## Underwater

onedollarinmywallet said:


> After reading the reviews (and watching the YT videos) on the SunSun/AquaTop units, I'm seriously contemplating returning my unopened Fluval 406 and getting a SunSun 404B. Any suggestion/advice as to where's the best place to get one online? Amazon.com? eBay?


I just bought one from americanaquariumproducts.com because they test it and include some media for you. Their website is terrible to navigate on mobile, just FYI. Shipping has taken a week but honestly I'd rather pay a little more to buy it from someone that has tested it than just paying amazon for one that's been sitting in their warehouse.


----------



## ichy

I believe SunSun use to factory test. Mine came "wet" in an unopened box from Amazon.


----------



## WaterLife

onedollarinmywallet said:


> After reading the reviews (and watching the YT videos) on the SunSun/AquaTop units, I'm seriously contemplating returning my unopened Fluval 406 and getting a SunSun 404B. Any suggestion/advice as to where's the best place to get one online? Amazon.com? eBay?




I've bought my SunSun's from Amazon and eBay, both are great, just find the best deal at the time (prices can fluctuate from competition of sales, but go with high rated/reputable sellers).
Most, if not all, of the SunSun filters are tested to ensure no leaks/defects, there is usually mention of this in the seller's description/ad as well.


I haven't owned a Fluval canister filter, but there was a thread recently on here titled something like "*tosses Fluval out of nearest window" and many have mentioned their negative experiences with Fluval. I am sure they aren't completely trash, but for that price I would expect a issue-free product, so personally I would either get a high rated Eheim or just save money and go with SunSun (maybe more than one at that!).


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

WaterLife said:


> I've bought my SunSun's from Amazon and eBay, both are great, just find the best deal at the time (prices can fluctuate from competition of sales, but go with high rated/reputable sellers).
> Most, if not all, of the SunSun filters are tested to ensure no leaks/defects, there is usually mention of this in the seller's description/ad as well.
> 
> 
> I haven't owned a Fluval canister filter, but there was a thread recently on here titled something like "*tosses Fluval out of nearest window" and many have mentioned their negative experiences with Fluval. I am sure they aren't completely trash, but for that price I would expect a issue-free product, so personally I would either get a high rated Eheim or just save money and go with SunSun (maybe more than one at that!).


Speaking of eBay/Amazon sellers, have you dealt with this seller before?

Aquarium Filters : Amazon.com: SunSun HW-404B 5-Stage External Canister Filter w/ 9W UV Sterilizer, 525 gph

[Ebay Link Removed] HW 404B 5 Stage Aquarium External Canister Filter w 9W UV Sterilizer 525G | eBay[/url]

From what I can tell, it's the same seller except that their eBay listing is 89 cents cheaper. LOL. 

The price difference between what I paid for my Fluval 406 ($143) and what a SunSun HW-404B would be about $50; the difference is obviously the Fluval already has all the media (biomax, carbon, etc.) already included in the box whereas the SunSun doesn't, but I would be planning to get some Seachem Matrix anyway.


----------



## WaterLife

@onedollarinmywallet

It's been a while, but I do believe I did order from Tech'n'toy off of eBay. I do for sure remember that username though and is a known reputable seller of SunSun filters.
I personally usually buy through eBay versus Amazon.

There is usually listings for SunSun filters that come with extra media (ceramic rings, carbon, bioballs), but it's usually 5 or so bucks more. Sometimes there is some listings from sellers that aren't charging extra for the media, so the extra media is basically free, just browse through some of the listings.

If there isn't any with free extra media, I would just save the money and put it toward Seachem Matrix as the other media isn't that great. Shop on kensfish if you didn't know about it, will save you a lot of money (especially on Matrix!).


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

WaterLife said:


> @onedollarinmywallet
> 
> It's been a while, but I do believe I did order from Tech'n'toy off of eBay. I do for sure remember that username though and is a known reputable seller of SunSun filters.
> I personally usually buy through eBay versus Amazon.
> 
> There is usually listings for SunSun filters that come with extra media (ceramic rings, carbon, bioballs), but it's usually 5 or so bucks more. Sometimes there is some listings from sellers that aren't charging extra for the media, so the extra media is basically free, just browse through some of the listings.
> 
> If there isn't any with free extra media, I would just save the money and put it toward Seachem Matrix as the other media isn't that great. Shop on kensfish if you didn't know about it, will save you a lot of money (especially on Matrix!).


Thanks for the tip on KensFish. Their price on the Matrix is lower but looks like there is shipping charges (for orders under $49). I'm wondering how many 2L jars of Matrix I would need if I were to purchase the HW-404B which has 4 media trays? I assume 2 liters isn't going to be sufficient?


----------



## WaterLife

I believe each tray holds just under 1 liter. Most people only fill 1 or 2 trays with biomedia (matrix) with the other two trays being mechanical filtration - varying pore sizes of sponges, polyfil, etc. (chemical filtration optional -activated carbon, purigen).

But it really depends on your fish bioload that determines how much biomedia you should have to support the necessary amount of aerobic beneficial bacteria colonies needed. Matrix is one of the better medias with more surface area to house more beneficial bacteria, so it takes less amount of it to handle the bioload vs a inferior biomedia with less surface area.

I'm not sure of your tank size (flow rate of canister on a given tank size matters, smaller the tank the more times/faster the water is "turned over"/filtered more often vs a larger tank) and fish load so I can't say for sure, but 2 liters should be plenty for that filter and for use on any tank that isn't too overstocked.
I've used 2 liters on overstocked tanks and had stable water parameters.

Take a look around KensFish website, plenty of stuff to save money on, once you get the cart to $49, free shipping plus no tax and low prices, it's a great site, always been satisfied (except no replys on emails and some things being out of stock for quite some time). I've spent well over $2k there and believe it or not, that saved me a ton vs buying from other places.

If you have a large tank or a lot of tanks, do yourself a favor and buy Seachem Safe (high concentrated powder dechlorinator) instead of Seachem Prime (liquid version of Safe), it lasts you a lot longer (don't worry about overdosing, you can dose to 5x the recommended amount and it is still safe). Save big on Eheim Jager heaters, fish food (a lot of Ken's fish brand food is good quality), etc.


----------



## Termato

I recently purchased three SunSun HW-505A's and they are so worth it. Cheap, Well Built, Good flow. Great review.


----------



## herns

i have mine for about 1 1/2 year and just went dead. I thought it was just dirt inside impeller.


----------



## rrp1501

I raise Angelfish I have been using the SunSun 304b on my 55g grow out tank for about 6 months. Before that it was on my 55g community tank with Angels, Pleco, Cory's and snails for almost 1 year. There is also a WIDE range of plants in there and the substrate is Eco-Complete and potting soil. I have had NO problems what so ever with the filter. I have Bio-Home media in the bottom and 3 different grades of pads and Bio balls in the baskets. The filter cost me $30 dollars delivered from Amazon. Other than periodic maintenance to clean it out every 6 months, it just runs as quiet now as when I got it. 

I am so happy with it, I bought a 602 table top cannister for one of my breeding tanks and am getting the HBL 302 90gph HOB filter on another. They are all ABSOLUTELY quiet and keep my tanks crystal clear! All three filters have cost me $70.19! That's less than 1/3 the price of a comparable Eheim filter, just one of them! 
I say buy one and see for yourself. If it does break down in 2 years or even 1 year, you can buy one each year and still not pay as much as the ACCEPTABLE brands of filters. I guaranty you will LOVE your SUNSUN!


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Those Sunsun 302s have been with me about 7 years and all still going. Have 3 of them and also an Aquatop df200 I think.
Higher "quality feel" but less flow. Its running back up to a Sunsun anyway lol.
Only issue I had is the very oldest one refuses to be primed with that pump any longer but no leaks and self primes well enough and I once broke an impeller rod because I thought it was plastic and rapidly discovered it was ceramic after my hamfisted fiddling broke it.
*update* some silicone grease on the priming area and works like new again it was just binding up.


----------



## MeauxJeaux

Just hooked up a new 302. So far it's *much* easier to prime and get the air out than either of my Filstar XPs. Really quiet and no leaks so far. If not for this thread I would have never tried this brand, so thanks!


----------



## Hoppy

I just hooked up a new 302 today. I got it because it is cheap! And, the discussions here have convinced me that it will work ok for me. The only problem I had was priming it. What finally worked, and worked very easily, was filling the can to about 3/4 full, then, with the top off, I poured more water in through the hole that goes to the bottom of the can. I filled it until the water was at the top of that hole (and the other one, which is what connects to the filter pump inlet.) I put the top back on, latched, it and pushed the primer button 3 times and the inlet hose was finally full of water. When I started it it immediately pumped water.

My favorite priming method is the Rena Filstar method, where you pour water down the inlet hose until it is full, with the hoses blocked off with the disconnect lever. Then when you plug in the connector and lock it in place that full hose immediately empties into the canister, pulling water behind it from the tank, establishing the siphon. I have use that method, with DIY pipes, on a Fluval filter too. It has worked every time. Later I may try to DIY an inlet pipe so I use that on this filter too. (You need a tee at the top, that you can cap or uncap, where you pour the water in.)


----------



## flutterbug

I ordered a HW-404B off e bay. When I ordered my previous 304B I made sure to order from Tech n Toy. I am thinking of ordering the smaller version and a few minutes again I was looking over the Tech n Toy listing because and I noticed the listing says the Sunsun has a 3 prong plug and it is only available from Tech n Toy.
This time I ordered from Pond n Fish and I will tell you why I did. I had sent Tech n Toy a question about the smaller filter because I saw somewhere someone said the tubing is smaller which is something I find a good thing. I waited 3 days and still had not gotten a response and as of writing this still have not. This made me feel like the seller would not provide good communication if I had any problems. But I did not notice that plug difference before, so now I think the one I am getting won't have that. Makes me wonder if it is an all together inferior quality. My current 304B is shutting off and on every few minutes and has been since the day I ordered the new one, so I really don't have time for returns and re ordering. Hopefully the one I am getting is just as good.


----------



## Hoppy

My 302 gave me massive troubles today, only 4 months after I started using it! I moved, and was setting it up again today, but it just would not prime at all. Then the hose attachment/shut-off valve thingee that connects to the filter popped off, starting a huge leak! After I got that cleaned up I finally got it to prime, but then it began leaking very badly from the body - exactly where I couldn't tell. I removed the top, re-installed it, a couple of times, but couldn't do more than reduce the leak. I'm concluding that I got exactly what I paid $55 for. Now I have a much nicer API (formerly Rena) Filstar, which works perfectly, for $160. Again I got what I paid for.


----------



## Remmy

Hoppy said:


> My 302 gave me massive troubles today, only 4 months after I started using it! I moved, and was setting it up again today, but it just would not prime at all. Then the hose attachment/shut-off valve thingee that connects to the filter popped off, starting a huge leak! After I got that cleaned up I finally got it to prime, but then it began leaking very badly from the body - exactly where I couldn't tell. I removed the top, re-installed it, a couple of times, but couldn't do more than reduce the leak. I'm concluding that I got exactly what I paid $55 for. Now I have a much nicer API (formerly Rena) Filstar, which works perfectly, for $160. Again I got what I paid for.


Need to be careful with that valve/hose assembly on these, there are small latches on the body side of that hose assembly that hold it in place when you open the flow/lock it in place, they can break easily, probably the weakest design aspect of these filters


----------

